# 

## AVID

Każdy mu mówi co innego :smile: Sytuacja wygląda tak że zaraz przyjadą z więźbą a ja nie wim czy deskować czy zostać przy membranie tj.foli wstępnego krycia np.Dorkena.Różnica w cenie jest dość znaczna więc proszę o rady.Powiadają ludzie ze np w Niemczach wszyscy rezygnują  z membran bo sie utylizuja i nie są tak szczelna jak papa.A i najważniejsze dach będę krył dachówką ceramiczna (odrazu)bo to ma znaczenie przy zastanawianiu się podobno czy deskować czy nie?Poza tym jedni mówią że jak deskowanie to dach sztywniejszy i cieplej jest i ciszej Najświętsza Panienko sam już nie wiem :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## mieczotronix

spytałem w twoim imieniu wyroczni I-CING (starochińskiej księgi przemian)
Zadałem pytanie, czy masz robić pełne deskowanie.
Oto odpowiedź
Heksagram nr 52 - USPOKOJENIE
*Uspokojenie jego pleców - ale nie dostaje się jego ciała: chodzi się po jego podwórzu, ale nie widzi się jego osoby; nie ma kłopotów*
_Mowa tu o pewnym człowieku, którego plecy są spokojne - czyli on sam osiągnął stan uspokojenia i wyciszenia, co jednak nie oznacza, że można "dosięgnąć jego ciała" - gdyż pozostaje niedostępny dla przybyszów z zewnątrz i nie można zrobić mu krzywdy.
Wędrowiec, gość, a może napastnik?, choćby nawet wszedł na jego podwórze, jego samego nie zobaczy. Przypomina się tu indyjska przypowieść o tym, że jogin, który osiągnął wewnętrzne wyciszenie, jest nieruchomy, ale w pełni bezpieczny i ani tygrys nie może go zaczepić swym zębem, ani nosorożec swoim rogiem_
hmm
w tym heksagramie linia czwarta i piąta były zmienne, więc dodatkowo odczytujemy:
*Uspokojenie jego tułowia.*
_następuje postęp: udaje się, mimo zewnętrznych niepokojów, osiągnąć wewnętrzny spokój_
i jeszcze
*Uspokojenie jego szczęk: słowa mają [swoją] kolejność; żal mija.*
_Uspokojenie, wewnętrzne wyciszenie zaszło tak daleko, że nie masz już potrzeby rozprawiać o tym, co się wydarzyło. "Słowa mają swoją kolejność", czyli w ślad za wyciszeniem napięć w ciele przyszło wyciszenie i uporządkowanie twojej mowy._
Przeczytaj powyższe i spróbuj dopasować do swojej sytuacji. Napewno ci pomoże. 
Zapewne decyzję tak naprawdę już podjąłeś i się z nią wewnętrznie pogodziłeś, ale jest ona niedostępna gdzieś w tobie i nikt z zewnątrz w podjęciu jej czy raczej odkryciu ci nie może pomóc. Na przykład: zastanów się czy będziesz żałował jeśli nie dasz desek? Jeśli tak - to wiesz już, jaka jest odpowiedź - daj deski. Jeśli nie - to ich nie dawaj. Napewno już podjąłeś decyzję posłuchaj wewnętrznego głosu, który cię uspokoi i pomoże zasnąć

----------


## Cypek

mieczo - dobre !!
Jak Ci to pomoże to ja deskowałem pod Braasa.

----------

Mieczu brawo  :Roll:

----------


## KrzysiekSw

Ja deskowałem, papowałem, a po miesiącu dałem blachę Planjii.
Czy to dobrze? - nie wiem.
Wydaje mi się, że deski usztywniają dach, a folię położył kilka lat temu kolega z pracy i mówi, że się jakaś taka dziwna ta folia robi, zesztywniała i kruszy się pod palcami. Uprzedzając złośliwe komentarze  :big grin:   - rzekomo była to folia paroprzepuszczalna do dachów.

 :big grin:  Z drugiej strony, co byś nie zrobił, to nawet jak technologia okaże się gorszą, to pewnie przetrzyma ze 20-30 lat, a wtedy albo się już odkujesz i będzie Cię stać na remont, albo.... niech się dzieci martwią.

----------


## Bartwu

Pewnie też niewiele Ci to pomoże, ale w tym miesiącu skończyli mi kłaść dach (dachówka ceramiczna) i nie deskowałem. Założyłem folię dachową. Będą korniki miały mniejsze pole do popisu  :wink:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Peterek

Witaj, ja to pytanie na tym forum też zadawałem. Wybrałem bez deskowania i dachówka brassa. Membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną mam firmy Topfol cenowo na pewno jest atrakcyjna, a myślę, że wcale nie gorsza od konkurencji. Teraz będę ocieplać stropodach i nie muszę się martwić by wełna nie dotykała do membrany. Piszę "membrana" bo na folie to to wcale nie wygląda, a raczej na papier   :Lol:   :Lol:   .

----------


## Grzegorz63

*AVID*, deskuj chłopie, nawet się nie zastanawiaj!!! Na pewno nie będziesz żałował!

----------


## KrzysiekSw

:big grin:  Dyskusja nabiera rumieńców. Narazie 3:2 dla desek.

----------


## Grzegorz63

:big grin:  Ja tak jak *Peterek* mam dechy i folię Topfol ND (specjalna na dechy). Jak wyjdę na strych to aż miło popatrzeć. Na pewno nie mam możliwości złapania przez folię dachówki i jej zrzucenia z dachu...  :Wink2:

----------


## inż. Mamoń

AVID - do tej pory byłem pewien folia i żadnych desek, ale teraz zaczynam zwątpiać ...   :sad:

----------


## Lukrecja

ja chciałam mieć membranę. myślę sobie: nowoczesny materiał, termo, paro cośtam... gwarancja 10 lat, super!
ale mój kierownik budowy wybił mi to z głowy. temperatury pod dachówką to istny poligon +80 albo -15. nawet najlepsza membrana po kilku-kilkunastu latach zamienia się w proszek!! poza tym tak naprawde nikt nie wie, jak to się zachowa po 15-25 latach. 
no chyba że zakładasz wymianę dachu lub domu, w przeciwnym razie: DESKUJ ile wlezie  :smile: ))))))
powodzenia
acha: dachówka Euronit brązowy profil S

----------


## rispetto

Ja też należę do klubu "bezdeskowców". Poszła folia, a na to od razu dachówka Koramic. Mam poddasze wykończone płytami g-k i nie widać, żeby konstrukcja dachu nie była "sztywna". Dechy miałyby sens, gdybyś od razu nie kładł dachówki, ale w Twoim wypadku ? Kasę wydaj na co innego. I tak Ci jej zabraknie   :Wink2:

----------


## ckwadrat

Ja deskowałem i kładłem papę ale w zasadzie dlatego, że wiedziałem, że zanim położę dachówkę (ceramiczną) to minie rok. Gdybym kładł dachówkę od razu to prawdopodobnie bym nie deskował bo to jednak dodatkowy koszt. Teraz chyba już na większości dachów są folie. Na pewno deskowałbym natomiast pod balchę, bo w tym przypadku deski jednak by dach usztywniały i wyciszały.

----------


## Konradk

Tfu na psa urok ,jak masz za dużo pieniędzy to deskuj chłopie ile wlezie , w przeciwnym wypadku daj folie paraprzepuszczalną , to naprawde dział .
Ja ma dachówke z rabena kasztan i folie o wysokim współczynniku . 
Dobrze położona nigdy ci nie zgnije ani sie nie rozssypie ,predzej deski szlak trafi niż folie . Wglada ja papier i wiele osób sie zraża tym , ale naprawde warto ją położyć .
A ten kto gada że pod dachówką są takie różnice temp. , ma racje ale tylko w przypadku gdy dach jest deskowany , a nie foliowany .Ten tzw. papier ma wyska paraprzepuszczalność i nie doprowadza właśnie do wystąpienia takiej temp.
Powiadam wam foliować .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pirat

No to podnosze wynik dla desek ... 
Deskowałem całosc na to papa .... i cacy ... pozostało tak sobie 2 sezony bo kasiure na dachóweczke zbierałem   :Lol:  
Po mojemu decha to jest decha .... jak ci dekarze bedą dachóweczke zakłądać to pewnie niejednemu noga sie omsknie i folie przedziurawi jak nie przypilnujesz to byle jak pokleją. Zaraz pewnie odezwią się obroncy folii itd .. ale jakoś nie mam przekonania do tego wynalazku.. U rodziców dam przedwojenny pełne deskowanie ... i do dziś bez problemów ... 
Troche kasy wiecej wydane ale spię spokojnie ...

----------


## ewak39

Mieczu, Ty chyba powinienes pisac tylko we wczesnych godzinach popolnocnych!   :Lol:  Cos fantastycznego!!!

Ja podjelam decyzje o deskowaniu, a moje wahania rozstrzygnelo cos, co przeczytalam na forum   :big grin:  o bezpieczenstwie domu. Ktos pisal, ze nie warto montowac drogich zabezpieczen przeciwwlamaniowych w oknach dachowych, bo wystarczy zdjac pare dachowek i mocniej kopnac... Mieszkam w dosc pustawej okolicy i nie zycze sobie zostawiac ewidentnie slabych punktow...

----------


## Konradk

Pirat a pomyśl sobie że ,jednemu dekarzowi sie karnister bezyny na dach wyleje ,a potem papieros z geby wyleci i po deskach  :smile:  . Na folie są bite kkontrłaty i dekarz nie ma prawa na foli ci stanąć , a jak dziurawi folie to dupe nie dekarz .

----------


## Grzegorz63

Odnośnie tych "przerażających" dodatkowych kosztów deskowania:
Na dach 200 m2 wchodzi 5 kubików desek o grubości cala (około 2,5 cm). Ekipy biorą do 5 zł z przybicie 1 m2 desek. Cały koszt wyniesie poniżej 3 tys. zł...

----------


## delf

Masz kasy dużo - deskuj, nie zaszkodzi,
masz umiarkowanie - daj folię, bo to też sprawdzone, pół Polski tak robi.

Co do włamań przez dachówki bez desek:
1) zamontuj czujkę na stryszku i po kłopocie,
2) a od czego jest piła ręczna do drewna?

To jest dyskusja czysto akademicka, przed tobą jeszcze wiele takich, tak więc podejmij decyzje i zapomnij o temacie, idź naprzód, bo zwariujesz!

----------


## Konradk

Nie no ludzie , włamania przez dach to są ewenementy , nigdy co prawda o tym nie słyszałem , ale może są nie wiem .Jeśli jakiś furiat zapragnie włamać sie przez dach ( skończony debil to musiał by być ) to żadne tam deski nie powstrzymają go .
Tylko alarm jest tu pomocny ,sprawdzony sasiad lub groźny pies .W przypadku wlamania z użyciem helikoptera lub desantu spadochronowego ,pies jest bezuzyteczn

----------


## pirat

> Pirat a pomyśl sobie że ,jednemu dekarzowi sie karnister bezyny na dach wyleje ,a potem papieros z geby wyleci i po deskach  . Na folie są bite kkontrłaty i dekarz nie ma prawa na foli ci stanąć , a jak dziurawi folie to dupe nie dekarz .


papierosa rozumiem ok  ale po co dekarzowi karnister z beznyną na dachu ???  Piłe spalinową to na dole sobie tankuja jak juz potrzebna ... 
a ten papieros to chyba wiecej szkody zrobi w folii jak ją niedopałek poprzepala niz jak spadnie na deske ... co do tego ze dekarz oc dziurawi folię to dupa nie dekarz to sie zgodze ....  ale z doswiadczenia własnego i wielu forumowiczów wiadomo iż najlepiej to przypilnować wszystko samemu, jak sie czegos nie wie pytać na forum ...niestety POlska to taki kraj gdzie tzw "fachowców" to ci u nas wysyp jak grzybów po deszczu. 

Było pytanie czy deskować ...  odpowiedziałem ze mam deskowane i nie załuję tego ...

----------


## Konradk

Pirat nie zrozumiałeś mnie .To była tylko taka aluzja (żart) przecież wiadomo ża nikt nie wchodzi nadach z benzyną .
A że plnować trzeba to nie ulega wątpliwości .Pańskie oko konia tuczy

----------


## inwestor

Ja odeskowałem. Jak ktoś lubi eksperymentować na swoim domu i ryzyko to może dać folię/membranę. Jak taka folia się sypnie (a słyszy się że się sypie) to aby ją wymienić trzeba całe pokrycie zdejmować. Jak folia się sypie to może zamoknąć ocieplenie a jak ocieplenie zamoknie to wiadomo że wełna wtedy traci swoje właściwości i nadaje sie już na wysypisko smieci bo żadne suszenie nic nie pomoże.
Następna sprawa to bardzo duże usztywnienie dachu takim deskowaniem. Szczególnie jeśli "cieśle" skopią robotę i zamiast więźbę montować na złącza ciesielskie lub płytki gwoździowe skręcaja srubami. Luzuje sie to później i dach zamiast trzymać się na złaczach trzyma sie siłą woli. A później problemy bo przecieka , bo płyty g-k na poddaszu sie rysuja itd itp. Myślę że spokojny sen jest wart tych kilku złotych na odeskowanie .
Oszczędzałbym raczej na wykończeniówce tam mozna zaoszczędzić naprawdę kupę kasy a nie jakieś śmieszne kwoty na deskach, których zresztą znaczna część była z odzysku z szalunków. Ja z powodu niewielkich środków na budowę oszczędzałem na wszystkim co się dało ale na deskach na dach absolutnie. 
AVID
myslę oczywiście że mowa jest o dachu nad poddaszem użytkowym. Jeśli chodzi o poddasze nieużytkowe to sprawy sie mają nico inaczej. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysiekS

Ja tez deskowalem, gdybym drugi raz budowal, tez deskowalbym. 

Oprocz argumentow o trwalosci, sztywnosci, szczelnosci itp. podnosze jeszcze jeden. Nad okapami wystarczy deski przeszlifowac i pomalowac i masza elegancką nadbitke. Unikasz dodatkowych kosztow na boazarie stanowiącą podbitke, ktora jest nietrwała, paczy się i po kilkunastu latach wygląda kiepsko. A deska stanowiąca nadbitke jest zawsze ozdobą.

----------


## Lukrecja

> Tfu na psa urok ,jak masz za dużo pieniędzy to deskuj chłopie ile wlezie , w przeciwnym wypadku daj folie paraprzepuszczalną , to naprawde dział .
> Ja ma dachówke z rabena kasztan i folie o wysokim współczynniku . 
> Dobrze położona nigdy ci nie zgnije ani sie nie rozssypie ,predzej deski szlak trafi niż folie . Wglada ja papier i wiele osób sie zraża tym , ale naprawde warto ją położyć .
> A ten kto gada że pod dachówką są takie różnice temp. , ma racje ale tylko w przypadku gdy dach jest deskowany , a nie foliowany .Ten tzw. papier ma wyska paraprzepuszczalność i nie doprowadza właśnie do wystąpienia takiej temp.
> Powiadam wam foliować .
> Pozdrawiam


te temperatury tworzą się bezpośrednio pod dachówką, szczególnie jeśli jest ciemna i nie ma na to wpływu rodzaj materiału pod dachówką!!!!!!!!!!!
jak słońce świeci to nie patrzy czy masz dechy czy folię!

----------


## kortezjan

mam folię, ale jeśli miałbym więcj kasy dałbym deski.
Mieczotroniks naprawdę uśmiałem się do łez.

----------


## guit

u mnie jest tylko folia paroprzepuszczalna Aqua IVT, dachówka Euronit Profil S

pozdr,

----------


## a&z

Ja nie deskowałem , i gdybym drugi raz budował też bym nie deskował. Dałem dobrą folię z zapewnioną 30 letnią trwałością.
Sztywność konstrukcji na łatach i wiatrownicach jest wystarczająca
Szczelność nawet bez deskowania i bez folii jest też wystarczająca (kiedyś kryto bez deskowania i bez folii)
Taniej i szybciej
lżejsze pokrycie

----------


## inwestor

> ...(kiedyś kryto bez deskowania i bez folii)
> Taniej i szybciej
> lżejsze pokrycie


Owszem ale kiedyś nie było takich wynalazków jak poddasze użytkowe. Był strych i koniec kropka. Strych to najlepsze mozliwe rozwiazanie pod dachem. No ale teraz mało kogo stać na stratę takiej powierzchni domu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysiekSw

> Ja nie deskowałem , i gdybym drugi raz budował też bym nie deskował. Dałem dobrą folię z zapewnioną 30 letnią trwałością.
> Sztywność konstrukcji na łatach i wiatrownicach jest wystarczająca
> Szczelność nawet bez deskowania i bez folii jest też wystarczająca (kiedyś kryto bez deskowania i bez folii)
> Taniej i szybciej
> lżejsze pokrycie


Nie twierdzę, że folia jest gorsza, ale powiedz, kto Cię zapewnił, że ma ona 30 lat trwałości. Ją w ogóle już tyle lat produkują?

----------


## rafałek

Ja zrobiłem deskowanie pod dachówki. Mam UNIBET'a. Na dachówkę dostałęm pisemną gwarancję. Myślę, że będzie to dobre i trwałe rozwiązanie i przedewszystkim jest sprawdzone. Papę kładzie się przynajmniej kilkadziesiąt lat, a membrany co rusz są nowe czyli tak na prawdę nikt nie wie jakie. Ja wybrałem deskowanie bo deski mam z odpadó od robienia więźby. Do tego znam przypadki gdzie droga i ponoć renomowana membrana po kilku latach poprostu skruszała (nie była długo na słońcu). Gwarancje na membrany to tak na prawdę tylko dobre chęci producenta bo tak na prawdę to pokaż mi konkretną membranę która leży na dachu tak długo jak papa i ma taką samą izolację wilgociową. To, że 40 latnia papa przy zdzieraniu jest krucha i nie schodzi płatami nie oznacza, że będzie puszczać wodę. A folie wiszą w powietrzu lub są podparte wełną. Tak na prawdę to nik nie wie co będzie z nimi za lat 20.

Nie zazdroszczę wyboru. Ja na szczęście jestem już po.

----------


## KaeR

My też deskowaliśmy

----------


## a&z

> Nie twierdzę, że folia jest gorsza, ale powiedz, kto Cię zapewnił, że ma ona 30 lat trwałości. Ją w ogóle już tyle lat produkują?


Jak rozumiem ty deskowałeś, więc uważasz , że zrobiłeś lepiej. Co więcej pewnie uważasz , że każde inne rozwiązanie jest do bani i jakieś papierki producenta tego nie zmienią.
Jednak podam link do gwarancji na folie Tyvek: http://www.tyvek.pl/dokumenty/dptyvek_gwarancja30.pdf

----------


## tom soyer

przy prostym dachu olej deskowanie ale starannie uloz obie folie bez przerw i dziur. jesli masz kafry lub koperte odeskuj i przykryj papa. niestety deskowanie dodaje troche w grubosci dachu (dwie przerwy i deski zamiast cienkiej folii) ale zyskujesz na dB i k.
Ja mam deskowanie pod blacha na kopercie z 4 kaframi.

----------


## KrzysiekSw

> Nie twierdzę, że folia jest gorsza, ale powiedz, kto Cię zapewnił, że ma ona 30 lat trwałości. Ją w ogóle już tyle lat produkują?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Jak rozumiem ty deskowałeś, więc uważasz , że zrobiłeś lepiej. Co więcej pewnie uważasz , że każde inne rozwiązanie jest do bani i jakieś papierki producenta tego nie zmienią.
> Jednak podam link do gwarancji na folie Tyvek: http://www.tyvek.pl/dokumenty/dptyvek_gwarancja30.pdf


Ale nie oburzaj się.
Nie twierdzę, że deski są lepsze. Być może lepiej było foliować. Poprostu śmieszy mnie powtarzanie za kimś, że coś co jest produkowane od dajmy na to 10 lat wytrzyma 30 lat, bo producent to gwarantuje.
Jak ci zagwarantuję, że jutro będzie rano +20 stopni ciepła to pójdziesz do pracy w krótkim rękawku?
Ja też przy każdym wyborze ryzykuję, ale nie powtarzam za moim producentem blachodachówki, że przez 30 lat nie straci koloru, bo w to nie wierzę.
Nie denerwuj się z byle powodu i nie wciskaj mi czegoś czego nie powiedziałem, bo wtedy ja się denerwuję. Mimo wszystko nie będę się z Tobą wykłócał.

Pozdrawiam

Aha, jeszcze jedno, co oznacza punkt trzeci w tej gwarancji?

----------


## gregor2

ciekawe jak Tyvek interpretuje "siłę wyższą"?
huragan, pożar, czy może działanie wiatru, deszczu przez kilkanaście lat?
ciekawe?

----------


## gregor2

a, ciekawe czy Tyvek utrzyma sie na rynku przez 30 lat?
sam do tej pory byłem za folią ale po mału skłaniam sie chyba ku deskowaniu. tak samo jak zdecydowałem sie na bet. komórkowy zamiast na pustaki styropianowe.
Kurcza, czyżbym był konserwatystą?   :Wink2:

----------


## _bogus_

*mieczotronix* - a czy urzyłeś łodyg krwawnika? (je bowiem wykorzystuje się przy zadawaniu pytań I CING) Bo jeśli nie było krwawnika - to niestety Twoje rady nie będą prawdziwe  :wink:  

Odnośnie tego jak dawno folia jest stosowana - ostatnio wpadło mi w rece wydane w Polsce w 1981 roku tłumaczenie z niemieckiego książki o dociepleniach. Ku mojemu zaskoczeniu była juz tam mowa o foliach dachowych. Oczywiście pewnie to były inne folie - ale czy na pewno obecne są gorsze niż te stosowane 23 lata temu (co prawda nie u nas ale trochę bardziej na zachód)? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jurg

Deski +_ papa - 2001 r., gont bitumiczny 2004 r. Gdybym miał kłaść dachówkę  to też bym deskował.

----------


## mdzalewscy

nie deskuj, a kasę przeznacz na lepszę dachówkę, np. zamiast naturalnej anagoba, itd... bo za jakiś czas napiszesz nowy post " LUDZIE!!! MCHEM PORASTA CO ZROBIĆ ?/ BO OSZALEJE!!jest 01.42 w dzień!"

----------


## Marek30022

Właśnie deskuję. Moim zdaniem wybór jest prosty i zależy do tego czy możesz wydać, przy dachu ok 240 m, więcej o ok. 6000 zł. na wykonanie pełnego deskowania + pokrycie papą. Ja na początku rozpatrywałem tę kwestię z punku widzenia koszt-efekt tzn. czy warto wydać te pieniądze, bo nie miałem wątpliwości, że dach z deskowaniem jest lepszy ale nie wiedziałem o ile. Zapytałem swojego kierownika, który rok temu budował sobie dom,  czy u siebie dał deskowanie-dał. Ale tak naprawdę decyzję podjąłem jak zobaczyłem jak wygląda folia po dwóch latach, położona pod blachą. Dach chyba przeciekał bo blacha była zdejmowana a folia wymieniana. Może była to zła folia, może była źle położona, tego nie wiem ale ja nie będę ryzykował. Na wstępie budowy przyjąłem założenie, że na fundamentach i dachu nie będę oszczędzał i zrobię wszystko zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną (tą sprawdzoną od lat) i z dobrych materiałów. Dach będzie kryty dachówką ceramiczną Ruppa Miedź angobowana.[/list]

----------


## rafałek

Ceramiczne też porastają mchem. Jak poszukam to może znajdę fotki na poparcie moich słów.

----------


## rafałek

Marek30022 a skąd wyszło Ci aż 6000 zł różnicy. Ja mam prawie 340 m2 i wyszło jak policzyłem już wszystko bo mam zrobiony około 2000. Jeśli robił bym folię to i tak zostało by mi około 320 m2 desek

----------


## Anita O.

trochę odbiegnę od deskowania bo zdania są podzielone ale  co możecie mi doradzić względem dachu  z dachówki czy blachodachówki, kosztowo i jakościowo ?

----------


## RolandB

> Właśnie deskuję. Moim zdaniem wybór jest prosty i zależy do tego czy możesz wydać, przy dachu ok 240 m, więcej o ok. 6000 zł. na wykonanie pełnego deskowania + pokrycie papą.


ile ?   :ohmy:  
ja zaplacilem wiecej w stosunku do folii o 2 tys. zl ... dach 250 m2

----------


## RolandB

> Właśnie deskuję. Moim zdaniem wybór jest prosty i zależy do tego czy możesz wydać, przy dachu ok 240 m, więcej o ok. 6000 zł. na wykonanie pełnego deskowania + pokrycie papą.


ile ?   :ohmy:  
ja zaplacilem wiecej w stosunku do folii o 2 tys. zl ... dach 250 m2

----------

ja odeskowałem, ponieważ blachą będę krył po uzbieraniu kasy.
ale nawet gdybym miał odrazu kłaść pokrycie to dechy i tak bym położył.
jakoś takie inne odczucie, że na dachu jest decha, papa i wreszcie blacha.

----------


## mdzalewscy

> Ceramiczne też porastają mchem. Jak poszukam to może znajdę fotki na poparcie moich słów.


oczywiście, że tak zwłaszcza naturalne, pokaż glazurowaną, a nawet jeśli to myjka ciśnieniowa i dachówka glazurowana jak nowa

----------


## PADI

ile ?   :ohmy:  
ja zaplacilem wiecej w stosunku do folii o 2 tys. zl ... dach 250 m2[/quote]

A to dziwne. po ile deski, po ile i jaka papa.
Ja mam 270 m2 dachu i za folie place 1200 zl. odeskujesz i pokryjesz dach p[apa za np. 3200. Gratulacje.  :Roll:

----------


## RolandB

> A to dziwne. po ile deski, po ile i jaka papa.
> Ja mam 270 m2 dachu i za folie place 1200 zl. odeskujesz i pokryjesz dach p[apa za np. 3200. Gratulacje.


no wlasnie zaplacilem za material okolo 3,5 tys. zl ... dokladnie nie pamietam ... a od tamtego roku chyba az tak bardzo nie podrozalo ... co nie ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Marek30022

> Marek30022 a skąd wyszło Ci aż 6000 zł różnicy. Ja mam prawie 340 m2 i wyszło jak policzyłem już wszystko bo mam zrobiony około 2000. Jeśli robił bym folię to i tak zostało by mi około 320 m2 desek


Folia ok. 1400 zł _ papa 18 rolek po ok 50 zł + 900 zł. - zysk 500 zł.
7 m 3 desek impregnowanych - 4200 
robocizna -1700 
gwożdzie, blaszaki 200 zł 
 wychodzi 5600, trochę przesadziłem.

----------


## PADI

no wlasnie zaplacilem za material okolo 3,5 tys. zl ... dokladnie nie pamietam ... a od tamtego roku chyba az tak bardzo nie podrozalo ... co nie ?

 Troche podrozalo, ale rzeczywiscie nie wychodzi wiecej jak 4 tysie za 270m bez robocizny.  :Roll:  
 pozdr>
 A roznica to np. :
- dwie poltora tygodniowe wycieczki do np. Egiptu ( Lacznie z pakietami nurkowymi)
-amatorska paralotnia.
..........................
.............................
.........................
Dom , domem ale to tylko dom, wiec jak nie czujesz roznicy to po co przeplacac.
To moje zdanie.
POZDR<

----------


## Lukrecja

> Napisał rafałek
> 
> Ceramiczne też porastają mchem. Jak poszukam to może znajdę fotki na poparcie moich słów.
> 
> 
> oczywiście, że tak zwłaszcza naturalne, pokaż glazurowaną, a nawet jeśli to myjka ciśnieniowa i dachówka glazurowana jak nowa


kolo domu, w którym obecnie mieszkam jest szereg innych domów. kazdy ma inne pokrycie, rózne kolory, dachówka cementowa, ceramiczna, angobowana itd. 
wszystkie równiuteńko porastają od strony północnej, a najbardziej te, przy których są iglaki, najmniej widać na graficie i brązie, na ceglastej i czerwonej dramat
to mnie przekonało że dachówka ceramiczna do strata kasy, bo chodzi wyłacznie o mgliste poczucie że mam coś lepszego na dachu, bo nawet efekt wizualny jest jednakowy, więc i względy estetyczne odpadają.
w przypadku problemu deskowanie-folia chodzi o różnice jakościową a nie estetyczno-duchową

----------


## tom soyer

Lukrecja
a ma tam ktos dach pokryty blachodchowka?

----------


## Lukrecja

> Lukrecja
> a ma tam ktos dach pokryty blachodchowka?


tak, bardzo mi przykro, ale ku mojemu zaskoczeniu również porasta na maksa, cała zielona
iglaki to zmora!!

----------


## Rav

Cóż, do tej pory w wątku zdecydowana przewaga deskowania   :Roll:  

Ja też odeskowałem. A co...

Argument przeciwników deskowania pod tytułem "bo niepotrzebne koszty" uważam za śmieszny, ponieważ oszczędności rzędu 1k-2k zł w stosunku do ciężaru inwestycji są znikome...
A membranom nie ufam.   :cool:

----------


## Rav

Swoją drogą zastanawiające jest to, że ostatnio mimo ogromu wyboru różnych nowych technologii budowania i izolowania dachów, ekipy wykonujące lub "majstrowie" powracają do stosowania sprawdzonych rozwiązań, jak chociażby deskowanie...   :Roll:

----------


## PADI

uważam za śmieszny, ponieważ oszczędności rzędu 1k-2k zł w stosunku do ciężaru inwestycji są znikome...
A membranom nie ufam.  

Ale to tylo jeden z etapow. Przy takim podejsciu domek tak naprawde warty 250 tysi moze kosztowac pol miliona.
Jezeli nie ufasz mambranowm to i parkietu nie kupisz tanszego, lakier tez pewnie bedzie najdrozszy, piecyk i inst. tak samo itp. itd., glazury tez bo przeciez to finalowy efekt estetyczny a przy ,, ciezarze inwestycji,, te 40 zl za m2 wiecej to kwoty smieszne.
W zasadzie masz racje, ale nie odnosi sie ona do wszystkich inwestorow.
Jezeli ktos liczy kazda zlotowke  to kazdy- powtazam kazdy etap jest wazny.
POZDR<

----------


## PADI

"majstrowie" powracają do stosowania sprawdzonych rozwiązań, jak chociażby deskowanie...   :Roll: [/quote]

Pare zl wiecej mozna skubnac z inwestora i mniej rzeczy spieprzyc niz np. przy foli. Mozna wiec pozwolic sobie na prace np. po winku.
Latwiej, przyjemniej, ..bezstresowo,,
Zwroc uwage, ze np nie beda ci doradzali stropu monolitu jak masz w projekcie terive. PO prostu latwiej. Po za tym coraz czesciej ,, majstrowie,, to tak naprawde ludzie z malym doswiadczeniem a deskowac kazdy potrafi, tym bardziej, ze to jakies 3 zl od metra wiecej za robocizne. I nie trzeba dlugo nic wciskac inwestorowi. Wystarczy stwierdzenie, ze ,,panie folie to do dupy, a deskowanie panoczku o to to polezy- ,,lat trzysta,,
Nie bede polemizowal, bo nie jestem budowlancem, ale te prawidlowosci zauwazam u siebie na budowie.
POZDR<

----------


## Zbych_Sz

> Odnośnie tych "przerażających" dodatkowych kosztów deskowania:
> Na dach 200 m2 wchodzi 5 kubików desek o grubości cala (około 2,5 cm). Ekipy biorą do 5 zł z przybicie 1 m2 desek. Cały koszt wyniesie poniżej 3 tys. zł...


może być jeszcze mniej w przypadku wykorzystania części desek z szalunku stropu przy wylewanym. Mój majster tak zrobił - na moje obawy odpowiadał, że mleczko cenetowe które wniknie w deski przy wylewaniu stropu bardzo dobrze konserwuje je - żaden robal nie ruszy. Ale mimo tego jeszcze je przesmarował impregnatem.

Zbych_Sz

----------


## inwestor

> Nie twierdzę, że folia jest gorsza, ale powiedz, kto Cię zapewnił, że ma ona 30 lat trwałości. Ją w ogóle już tyle lat produkują?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Jak rozumiem ty deskowałeś, więc uważasz , że zrobiłeś lepiej. Co więcej pewnie uważasz , że każde inne rozwiązanie jest do bani i jakieś papierki producenta tego nie zmienią.
> Jednak podam link do gwarancji na folie Tyvek: http://www.tyvek.pl/dokumenty/dptyvek_gwarancja30.pdf


Śmieszna ta gwarancja i praktycznie niewiążąca bo  wada może być potwierdzona wyłacznie przez producenta lub przez osobę z ITB zatwierdzoną przez producenta    :Wink2:  Można powiedzieć że uznanie gwarancji wyłacznie uznaniowe. Czyli tak naprawdę odpowiedzialnośc producenta to 2 lata reszta to jego widzimisię  :cry:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Polly

> "Pare zl wiecej mozna skubnac z inwestora i mniej rzeczy spieprzyc niz np. przy foli. Mozna wiec pozwolic sobie na prace np. po winku.
> POZDR<


Ja deskuję, ale jeśli chodzi o to, że majster chce skubnąć więcej to się nie zgodzę. Decyzję o deskowaniu podjeliśmy z mężem dawno temu, a rozmawiając z cieślą, ktory jest ponoć jednym z lepszych u nas dowiedziałam się, że interes w postaci deskowania i papowania dla niego niezbyt się opłaca, ponieważ na odeskowanie i opapowanie dachu potrzebuje 2 x więcej czasu, a zarobi połowę tego co za postawienie więźby. Terminy ma napięte, a wykonuje deskowanie ponieważ nie może sobie pozwolić na spartolenie opinii. Zresztą nie zatrudniłabym jego, gdyby mi nie odeskował, a widzę że coraz więcej ludzi odchodzi od membrany z powrotem do dech i papy. 
Mój dodatkowy koszt materiałów za 240 m2 dachu to 700 zł 18 rolek papy + 900 zł za deski bo reszta desek ze stropu + ok 200 zł papiaki + różnica w robociźnie 4 zł za m2 (bo za polożenie membrany też się płaci)i od tego trzeba odjąć koszt folii ok 1200 zł. A jeszcze impregnacja desek opryskiwaczem ogrodowym jeden dzień pracy moich teściów, Volmanit dostaliśmy gratis. Tak więc różnica w moim przypadku wychodzi około 1600-1700 zł. Nie wiem skąd te kosmiczne wyliczenia kolegi Marka rzędu 6000 tys.
Pzdr

----------


## Krystian

*AVID* - mam pod dachówką ceramiczną (połacie 40st.) pełne deskowanie i papę...  :big tongue:  ... i to polecam...  :big tongue:

----------


## PADI

Ja deskuję, ale jeśli chodzi o to, że majster chce skubnąć więcej to się nie zgodzę. Decyzję o deskowaniu podjeliśmy z mężem dawno temu, a rozmawiając z cieślą, ktory jest ponoć jednym z lepszych u nas dowiedziałam się, że interes w postaci deskowania i papowania dla niego niezbyt się opłaca, ponieważ na odeskowanie i opapowanie dachu potrzebuje 2 x więcej czasu, a zarobi połowę tego co za postawienie więźby. 

I tu sie z Toba zgodze, ale to nasza win (czyt. inwestorow). Tez jestem z B-stoku
Po prostu ciesle sa przez nas rozpieszczeni. Jeszcze 2 lata temu mozna bylo dach dwuspadowy platwiowo jeatkowy + dwie ,, jaskolki,, postawic za 1300 zl. A teraz co jeden spiewa 3,500 albo i cztery tysie, wciskajac jednoczesnie kit o ,,staropolskich,, bezgwozdziowych metodach itp. itd., ktore sprowadzaja sie do wyciecia dlutem gniazda w murlacie ( zajmuje to ok 2 minut na pare krokwi) i pary innych podobnych trikow ( smiac mi sie chce), ale to normalka, jak bogaci klienci to i usluga kosztuje   :Wink2:  
Mnie cala wiezba ( robocizna ) kosztowala 1200 zl i zajelo to 2 dni (dach 270 m2)
Pomimo tego nie zdecydowalem sie na deskowanie, bo nie mam kasy by w dom wart 250 tysi wpakowac 500.
Stad caly ten myk odnosnie deskowania, ze mu sie nie oplaca. 
. Dziwni ludzie teraz buduja w B-stoku placa  smieszna cene np. 6 tysie (jak moj sasiad) za wiezbe i w dodatku leca na te kity, przychodzac i chwalac sie jakiego to on fachowca od dachu nie ma.
Az mi sie chce powiedziec, za jaka cene ten sam fachowiec robil ten sam dach w poprzednim sezonie. 
Takie czasy teraz. Strasznie chyba bogaci ludzie buduja teraz w B-stoku.
Sceny w hurtowniach, gdzie klienci biora towar za ladnych pare tysi bez targowania , slono przeplacajac, kiedy za rogiem jest o 25 % taniej i sa  jeszcze szczesliwi, nadaja sie chyba tylko do ,,kronik,, 
Pamietaj, ze jest to chwilowy bum i po powrocie do normalnosci (czyt. opamietaniu sie nowobogackich inwestorow, nie przeplacaniu) ten sam 
ciesla bedzie namawial przyszlych inwestorow do deskowania. Po prostu bedzie mial z tego zarobek.
Swoja droga kiedys jak czlowiekowi powiedzieli, ze moze zaoszczedzic,n ie zastanawial sie zbyt dlugo. A teraz szuka dziury w calym i zastanawia sie nad wyzszoscia swiat bozego narodzenia nad wielkanocnymi.
Taki mamy teraz Bialystok.
POZDR<

----------


## fripp

Sam jeszcze jestem przed wyborem, więc mialem tylko przeczytać i wyciągnąć wnioski, a nie głosować, argumenty za deskowaniem są dosyć racjonalne... Co do folii, zaś, to w czasach, kiedy deskowano nie bylo też promów kosmicznych i paru innych wynalazków uprzyjemniających życie  :Wink2:   Jeśli chodzi zaś o oszczędzanie, to trzeba pamiętać o tym, że "biednych ludzi nie stać na tanie rzeczy" lub ,wariant drugi, " tanie jest drogie" . No a co ja zrobie, sam nie wiem, przynajmniej poproszę o kosztorys dla desek, bo nie mam ich w projekcie...
ps
Mieczu, jak w końcu postawię ten pałac, to zostanie mi mieszkanie , może otworzymy GABINET EZOTERYCZNY, ostatnio szliśmy z moją połową i jakaś niewiasta w wieku poprodukcyjnym nas zapytywala w kwestii. Punkt całkiem niezly, a może i paru forumowiczów by wpadło  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## Polly

Tak jest Padi zgadzam się z Tobą, że ceny są o wiele za wysokie, choć jak na razie ja na ceny robocizny nie narzekam, a cieślę to mam niezbyt drogiego bo bierze 4400 za wszystko i fakt robi na dłutowane gniazda, ale tak chcieliśmy. Wybierając go właśnie to zdecydowło, bo mielismy jeszcze w tej samej cenie więźbiarzy którzy postawili większość więźb na tym nowym osiedlu jak się jedzie na Supraśl, ale nasz kierownik stwierdził (mój ojciec zresztą), że ci obecni robią solidniej, i muszę się z tym zgodzić. Jeśli chodzi o ceny w hurtowniach to tylko kwestia podejścia do nich i zawsze mój mąż się dziwi jak przychodzą ludzie i się nie targują, bo on to walczy do ostatniej chwili, już nawet w sklepach obuwniczych czy innych sie targuje i to z niezłym skutkiem, taki nawyk.
pzdr

----------


## PADI

za wszystko i fakt robi na dłutowane gniazda, ale tak chcieliśmy. 

 I bardzo dobrze, inaczej nie powinno sie robic. Mi chodzilo tylko o to, ze ciesle przedstawiaja to jako ekstra uslugei jako argument, podwyzszajac cene i robiac z siebie niezlego fachmagika od dachow.  :Lol:  
POZDR>

----------


## nurni

Ja właśnie jestem już po deskowaniu (260 m2 - 2.500 zł) pod Brassa.
Eksperymentować to ja będę na rzeczach, które mogę potem zmienić lub z nich zrezygnować (jak np. rekuperator, GWC itp. - choć nie zamierzam, jak narazie) a nie na ostoi budynku jaką jest dach.
Połowa dachówek leży już na swoim miejscu   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MEDYK

> Ja właśnie jestem już po deskowaniu (260 m2 - 2.500 zł) pod Brassa.
> Eksperymentować to ja będę na rzeczach, które mogę potem zmienić lub z nich zrezygnować (jak np. rekuperator, GWC itp. - choć nie zamierzam, jak narazie) a nie na ostoi budynku jaką jest dach.
> Połowa dachówek leży już na swoim miejscu    
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Popieram Cię zresztą ja też deskuję (patrz post mojej żony Polly), przecież dach to teraz zarazem ściana, chyba że ktoś nie ma użytkowego poddasza, ale mimo takiej sytuacji też bym dał dechy. Moi rodzice tak zrobili i nie żałują mimo że poddasze jest nie wykorzystane.
pzdr

----------


## a&z

> Śmieszna ta gwarancja i praktycznie niewiążąca bo  wada może być potwierdzona wyłacznie przez producenta lub przez osobę z ITB zatwierdzoną przez producenta    Można powiedzieć że uznanie gwarancji wyłacznie uznaniowe. Czyli tak naprawdę odpowiedzialnośc producenta to 2 lata reszta to jego widzimisię  
> Pozdrawiam


Wiesz, nie wszyscy są tacy mądrzy, Zdarzają się idioci, ktorzy wierzą w solidność firmy , a DuPont taką jest. Co do samej zasady budować się według starych zasad czy jednak zaryzykować nowe technologie, to przy takim podejściu nikt z forum nie powinien budować z porotermu (widziałeś dom zbudowany 30 lat temu z ceramiki poryzowanej) , używać tynków gipsowych, cienkich spoin, nowych materiałów hydro i termoizolacyjnych, instalacji na rozdzielaczach i w PEX,  czy ogrzewania podłogowego -  bo kto to w końcu wie co będzie z nimi za 30 lat.

----------


## PADI

To typowo polskie podejscie. Nawet przeplacajac lepiej zastosowac stara, sprawdzona metode, by za trzysta lat nasze prapraprawnuki mialy gdzie mieszkac.   :Lol:

----------


## sta28

Deski - papa-dachówka. Zdecydowanie

----------


## passenger

> "majstrowie" powracają do stosowania sprawdzonych rozwiązań, jak chociażby deskowanie...  :roll:


Pare zl wiecej mozna skubnac z inwestora i mniej rzeczy spieprzyc niz np. przy foli. Mozna wiec pozwolic sobie na prace np. po winku.
Latwiej, przyjemniej, ..bezstresowo,,POZDR<[/quote]

dokładnie tak
dach robił mi jeden z najbardziej cenionych ludzi w tej branży i jego odpowiedż na moje wątpliwości ( "ale może deski usztywnią, wzmocnią konstrukcje? moze warto wydac troche wiecej?" itp) była taka - "rocznie robię prawie sto dachów, z tego może 1-2 z deskowaniem. W zaden sposób te deseczki nie wpływają na wzmocnienie i kropka. Natomiast ludzie budujący dom, zwlaszcza 1-szy wszystko chca zabezpieczyc na 300% i chwytaja sie najbardziej absurdalnych pomysłów swoich fachowców"

nie mam prawa mu nie wierzyć, tym bardziej, ze tu na forum co najmniej polowa z nas zrobilaby potrojne fundamenty zbrojone tytanem, sciany, ktore wytrzymaja atak artyleryjski i dach koniecznie z dachowka, ktora ma co najmniej 70 lat gwarancji  tudziez poczworny system ogrzewania "jakby cos nawalilo" 
to jest po prostu paranoja i sam sie z niej powoli lecze

pozdrawiam
p.

----------


## AVID

No to widzę że rozpętałem prawdziwą burze mózgów :smile:  :smile: Jeśli chodzi o koszty to mnie deski 6.5 m sześciennego będzie kosztowało 3600 impregnowane ciśnieniowo zresztą jak cała więźba na dach 260 metrów bedzie potrzebne około 18 rolek papy plus robocizna a i jeszce gwożdzie ale jak to ktoś tu pisał to około 200 pln.Reasumujac
6.5m desek=3600
18x   papa=900
gwożdzie=200
robocizna około=1300 
razem  6000   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
A  folia kosztowała by około 1500 czyli musze "dołożyć"4500 tys:/hmmmmmmmm

----------


## passenger

> No to widzę że rozpętałem prawdziwą burze mózgów:):)Jeśli chodzi o koszty to mnie deski 6.5 m sześciennego będzie kosztowało 3600 impregnowane ciśnieniowo zresztą jak cała więźba na dach 260 metrów bedzie potrzebne około 18 rolek papy plus robocizna a i jeszce gwożdzie ale jak to ktoś tu pisał to około 200 pln.Reasumujac
> 6.5m desek=3600
> 18x   papa=900
> gwożdzie=200
> robocizna około=1300 
> razem  6000  :o  :o  :o 
> A  filia kosztowała by około 1500 czyli musze "dołożyć"4500 tys:/hmmmmmmmm


Witam
Moim skromnym zdaniem , nie masz zadnego problemu.
Skoro nie jest to dla Ciebie wielki wydatek, zrób to deskowanie, skoro masz na to pieniądze i tyle - bedziez miał święty spokój.
Nie pomoże, ale i nie zaszkodzi.
Jeśli nie masz lub suma jest zbyt duża - nie rób.
Nikt za Ciebie nie podejmie tej decyzji - no i wątek by się zakończył ;->


pozdrawiam
P.

----------


## joola

Deskowaliśmy , koszt deskowania 265m dachu to ok.3 tys. na to membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna i dachówka ceramiczna ruppa. Moim skromnym zdaniem jeśli masz dach w miarę prosty a na nim będzie dachówka to chyba nie trzeba, jeśli skomplikowany i w dodatku blacha to ja bym deskowała chociażby po to żeby było ciszej. Ale tak jak pisze *passenger* nie dajmy się zwariować, ni popadajmy w paranoję i nie róbmy z naszych domów bunkrów  :Wink2:

----------


## trach

U mnie jest pełne deskowanie (impregnowane zanurzeniowo; reszta więźby ciśnieniowo - a przynajmniej płaciłem za takowe) i na to papa. Myślę że pod dachówkę ceramiczną takie deskowanie nieźle usztywnia całość dachu, to jest jednak spory ciężar - a poza tym u mnie odeskowanie to konieczność, bo jeszcze przez dłuższy czas tej dachówki nie będzie, a tylko sama papa...

A tak przy okazji, cóż za miły jubileusz: właśnie znowu jest godzina 01.42 w nocy !  :big grin:  ...

Pozdrawiam serdecznie i dobranoc ! - 
Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## KrzysiekSw

> Napisał inwestor
> 
> Śmieszna ta gwarancja i praktycznie niewiążąca bo  wada może być potwierdzona wyłacznie przez producenta lub przez osobę z ITB zatwierdzoną przez producenta    Można powiedzieć że uznanie gwarancji wyłacznie uznaniowe. Czyli tak naprawdę odpowiedzialnośc producenta to 2 lata reszta to jego widzimisię  
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Wiesz, nie wszyscy są tacy mądrzy, Zdarzają się idioci, ktorzy wierzą w solidność firmy , a DuPont taką jest. Co do samej zasady budować się według starych zasad czy jednak zaryzykować nowe technologie, to przy takim podejściu nikt z forum nie powinien budować z porotermu (widziałeś dom zbudowany 30 lat temu z ceramiki poryzowanej) , używać tynków gipsowych, cienkich spoin, nowych materiałów hydro i termoizolacyjnych, instalacji na rozdzielaczach i w PEX,  czy ogrzewania podłogowego -  bo kto to w końcu wie co będzie z nimi za 30 lat.


  :big grin:  Przyjacielu!
Ty cały czas obrażasz się na swoich oponentów.
Tu nikt nie chce Ci dokuczyć, dyskusja toczy się w miłej atmosferze, więc zrozum, że nikt nie wytyka Ci że użyłeś byle g..., bo użyłeś folii, a ja to jestem gość bo mam dechy.
Wiesz z 6 lat temu moi rodzice założyli okna PCV produkowane przez firmę z 10-letnią tradycją i dostali 25 lat gwarancji   :ohmy:  - jak zwrócili uwagę na ten fakt, to Pan się uśmiechnął. Narazie okna bez zarzutu, ale zostało jeszcze 19 lat tej gwarancji   :big grin:  - swoją drogą sprawdzę dziś, czy firma jeszcze istnieje.
Fakty są takie: gwarancja napisana jest pokrętnie i w razie czego trudno Ci będzie coś udowodnić. Zwróć uwagę jeszcze na p.1. - jest tam coś o prawidłowym montażu - obawiam się, że w razie czego okazałoby się, że żle zamontowałeś tą folię (poczytaj wątki o oknach  :Confused:  ).

Twój oponent w dyskusji - KrzysiekSw - życzy Ci jednak b. dobrze, wierząc, że folia przeżyje Ciebie i Twoje wnuki (ciiiiiiiiii.... sam przez moment myślałem o folii).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## a&z

OK
To napisze coś z czym pewnie wszyscy się zgodzimy.  Deskuj AVID , albo nie deskuj , jednak zwróć przede wszystkim uwagę na solidnie zrobioną więźbę i obróbki blacharskie. Kolesiowi i u mnie w firmie przez obróbki blacharskie bez względu na odeskowanie lało się na głowę a ja przez spartoloną, niewypoziomowaną więźbę musiałem rozebrać cały dach. I oby widok każdego cieśli czy dekarza nie budził u ciebie odruchu rozglądania za piłą łańcuchową  w celu dekapitacji.

----------


## rafałek

> "majstrowie" powracają do stosowania sprawdzonych rozwiązań, jak chociażby deskowanie...



Sztuka polega na tym by nie dać się skubnąć. Łatwiej się robi, to fakt, bo nie trzeba uważać, gdzie się stąpa. Co do tego, że deskować potrafi każdy... no cóż - widać nie znasz majstrów. Oni potrafią wszystko spiep...
A co do pracy po winku - jeśli im na to pozwalasz - twoja sprawa...

----------


## KrzysiekS

Padi,

sądze, że powrot do deskowania wiąze sie z tym, że zbyt wielu inwestorow, ktorzy polozyli folie, mialo pozniej rozne klopoty. 

Oczywiscie, gdyby ekipa od ukladaniu dachu (folii) była lepsza, gdyby w czasie ukladania pogoda była inna, gdyby to, gdyby tamto, to folia bylaby super. Niestety tak czesto nie jest i pojawiają sie bledy przy ukladaniu folii.

A z deskami i papą to jest troche inaczej. Deski są przybijane - bez problemu mozna stwierdzic ich prawidlowe ulozenie. Papa jest rozwijana i tez ma zaklad - czerwona linia wskazuje jak duzy ma byc zaklad. Trudno cos zepsuc. Gdy ktos po papie lazi, nic sie nie dzieje. gdy wieje wiatr, nic sie nie dzieje, gdy papa poczeka rok, dwa albo i dluzej na ostateczne pokrycie, nic sie nie dzieje. stąd chyba powrot do sprawdzonych metod.

A tak w ogole to zauwazylem, ze im ktos bardziej zawodowo związany z budownictwem, tym bardziej tradycyjnie buduje, choc kasy przy tym wylozyc musi nieco wiecej.

----------


## inwestor

> ...
> Wiesz, nie wszyscy są tacy mądrzy, Zdarzają się idioci, ktorzy wierzą w solidność firmy , a DuPont taką jest. Co do samej zasady budować się według starych zasad czy jednak zaryzykować nowe technologie, to przy takim podejściu nikt z forum nie powinien budować z porotermu (widziałeś dom zbudowany 30 lat temu z ceramiki poryzowanej) , używać tynków gipsowych, cienkich spoin, nowych materiałów hydro i termoizolacyjnych, instalacji na rozdzielaczach i w PEX,  czy ogrzewania podłogowego -  bo kto to w końcu wie co będzie z nimi za 30 lat.


Coś strasznie jesteś obrażalski. Należy odzielać te dwie sprawy produkt to jedno firma to drugie. To że logo firmy i jej nazwa są znane nie oznacza że ma dobre produkty jedne są pewnie lepsze a drugie gorsze. Zobacz na przykład Coca Cola. Produkty tej firmy są jdnymi z najczęściej zatrzymywanych przez władze sanitarne w USA bo cos zaplesniało bo jakiś kwas sie przedostał po myciu instalacji bo cos tam itp.. Czy ktos o tym wie mało kto a piją prawie wszyscy a jak pija to lubia a jak lubia to dobre. I tak właśnie rosna mity o wysokiej jakosci. A firmy płacą za budowanie takich mitów grube miliony dolców alby ludzie kojarzyli że jak ma logo takie czy inne to juz dobre - sorry ale to obłuda.
Wracając do gwarancji . Gdyby firma naprawdę uważała że jej produkt jest taki dobry to nie bałaby się opinii ekspertów zewnetrznych i nezastrzegała by się przed tym w gwarancji. Jestem przekonany że ta gwarancja to wyłacznie reklama i lep na który ma się złapać jak najwięcej klientów. Specjalnie została ona napisana w taki sposób aby była nie do wyegzekwowania. Pamiętaj że gwarancja to sprawa dobrowolna udzielana przez producenta i wyłacznie na takich warunkach jakie on postawi. Obecnie gwarancja jest traktowana przez producentów jako reklama i w zasadzie sa to puste dokumenty bez pokrycia. A tak na marginesie ciekaw jestem na podstawie jakości jakich produktów uważasz że ta firma jest solidna ile znasz spraw reklamacyjnych które zostały zakończone pomyślnie dla klienta a ile odmownie. Pozdrawiam i bez obrazy bo nie ma o co. Zamieściłeś link do gwarancji   :Wink2:   (reklamy) więc napisałem co myśle na ten temat.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rav

:ohmy:  
Myślałem, że należę do wymierającego gatunku konserwatystów deskujących dach. A tu proszę, zdecydowana większość z Was jednak deskuje. I to bardzo zdecydowana.
Mimo argumentów, że drożej, że dłużej, że membrana jest super itd...
Bardzo ciekawe...   :Roll:

----------

Ja też mam deski. A przekonał mnie do tego fakt, iż nie spotkałem osoby (w tym również wypowiedzi na forum) , która dałaby deskowanie i żałowałby tego w przeciwieństwie do folii. Wolałem więc dołączyć do tych, którzy nie załują niż ryzykować znaleznienia sie w grupie (moze bardzo małej, ale jednak) "foliowców" którzy maja potem problemy z dachem.

----------


## AVID

DECYZJA MUSI BYC PODJETA DZIS DO 21.00 :smile: WIĘC DYSKUSJA PLENARNA DALEJ TRWA :smile:

----------


## Rav

AVID,
Jak to do 21.00?
Myślałem, że mamy czas do 1.42 w nocy...   :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## AVID

No tak to jeszcze poczekam do 01.42  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: Tak więc czas start :smile:   :big tongue:

----------


## Leszko

Ja dałem folię taka była moja decyzja kropka i koniec!!!
Jeżeli mam patrzeć że to dobre-to niedobre to lepiej nie budować,
co by nie było wszystko w 100-tu % ma wady i zalety,problem będzie zawsze  czy tynk tradycyjny czy rygipsy,  ocieplać wełną czy styropianem,
dachówka czy blacha , Myślę że każdy inwestor wie co robi- i z tego będzie
się cieszył , jakby nie było zawsze będzie dobrze---Czas pokaże!

----------


## trach

No i którego rozwiązania zwolennicy wygrali tę licytację?

----------


## inwestor

> No i którego rozwiązania zwolennicy wygrali tę licytację?


Trach myślę że najlepiej dać deski + pape i ofoliować   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Czy jest ktos taki co powie że to źle   :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## trach

A po wierzchu zalać asfaltem.   :big grin:  

Tylko uważaj, żeby walec z dachu nie spadł !    :cool:  

Pozdrawiam -

Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## Mjablo

Tak się tylko zastanawiam dlaczego o takich sprawach decyduje inwestor, niedlugo bedzie tez projektowal zbrojenie, przekroje itd. 

Jak dasz deskowanie i pape to pamietaj, ze musisz  zostawic szczeline pomiedzy papa a izol. term. i zrobic wlot przy okapie i wylot powietrza w kalenicy.

A krycie mambrana wysokoparoprzepuszcz. tego nie wymaga.

----------


## inwestor

Mjablo
Dobre pytanie też kiedyś się nad tym zastanawiałem. Odpowiedź jest bardzo prosa ale i zarazam smutna. Inwestor decyduje bo nasi wykonawcy są bardzo nędznie przygotowani fachowo sami uczą się z budowy na budowę od inwestorów. A poza tym taka postawa jest dla wykonawców bardzo wygodna bo zawsze mogą później powiedzieć inwestor kazał to tak zrobiliśmy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## AVID

No tak jak już sie zdecydowałem na deskowanie to cieśla mi powiedział że za deskowanie i "opapowanie"policzy 10 zł za 1 metr kw   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  czyli mój kosztorys robocizny zawiększy sie z 1300 na 2600 pln bo mam około 260 metrów kwadratowych dachu.Ile Wy płaciliście za deskowanie +papa?

----------


## RolandB

ja sobie to sam robilem ... razem z ojcem ... wiec prawie nic mnie to nie kosztowalo ale moze sprobuj troche ponegocjowac cene ... np na 5 zł/m2   :Wink2:  moze sprobuj spytac kogos innego ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## rafałek

> No tak jak już sie zdecydowałem na deskowanie to cieśla mi powiedział że za deskowanie i "opapowanie"policzy 10 zł za 1 metr kw          czyli mój kosztorys robocizny zawiększy sie z 1300 na 2600 pln bo mam około 260 metrów kwadratowych dachu.Ile Wy płaciliście za deskowanie +papa?


Nam za metr wyszło około 2,94 zł. Facet stwierdził, że jak z deskowaniem to 1000 więcej i tyle.

----------


## AVID

To jaka jest rozsądna cena za więźbe +odeskowanie+opapowanie za dach około 260 mkw bez lukarn dach  ma kilka płaszczyzn i trzy jaskółki.Bo negocjacje twają ale Wasze rady są ważnym punktem odniesienia :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## rafałek

Mam 2 koperty (garaż i dom). Całość prawie 340 m2. Robili mi więźbę, deskowali, papowali, kontrłaty i łaty. Na to dachówka cementowa. Na dachu wyłaz i 8 okien. Do tego rynny, nadbitka i krokwie we zworki. (szczegóły w dzienniku - razem z fotkami). Do tego obili mi daszki płytą OSB - tego jeszcze nie ma na fotkach.
Koszt to 11 tys plus 9 zł za krokwie od sztuki (jest ich około 80) i 8 zł za m2 nadbitki. Na nadbitkę dałem im deski, oni je przeheblowali i zrobili na pióro-wpust, 2 razy malowana sadolinem. pow. około 90 m2.

Mam nadzieję, że to Ci pomoże.

----------


## tom17

Deskowicze i Nie..,

NIE ZAPOMINAJCIE O WŁAŚCIWEJ WENTYLACJI DACHU NAD PODDASZEM UŻYTKOWYM!
 jak macie rozwiązany problem wentylacji dachu bo przyznam szczerze,  że dla mnie najwiekszym problemem jest pozostawienie szczeliny wentylacyjnej między wełna i deskami (trzeba tam dać jakieś listwy dystansowe czy co...) no i w dachu kopertowym - przybijajac deski bezposrednio do krokwi (inaczej się chyba nie da) - nie ma szans na uzyskanie ciągłej przestrzeni wentylacyjnej nad wełna mineralną - w wielu miejscach dwie krokwie schodzą się i dalej powietrze nie ma gdzie przepłynąć.
Co innego w dachach z folią wysokoparoprzepuszczalną tam wilgoć przechodzi przez membranę  i dalej ucieka "kanałami wentylacyjnymi" utworzonymi przez właściwie nabite kontrłaty.
Czy wogóle można mówić o dobrze wentylowanym dachu kopertowym deskowanym i pokrytym papą? 
ps1. osobiście zamierzam deskowac i kryć papą, ale sam w ramach oszczędności, do tego dachówka po paru latach - ale planuje dach dwuspadowy.
ps2 zupełnie nie rozumiem deskowania pod membranę jak w jednym z powyższych postów/ argument o usztywnieniu konstrukcji dachu wydaje mi sie najsłabszy ze wszystkich "za" deskowaniem.

AVID najlepsza jest ta decyzja którą masz już za sobą   :big grin:  

Serdecznie pozdrawiam Was Wszystkich,

----------


## Marek30022

> To jaka jest rozsądna cena za więźbe +odeskowanie+opapowanie za dach około 260 mkw bez lukarn dach  ma kilka płaszczyzn i trzy jaskółki.Bo negocjacje twają ale Wasze rady są ważnym punktem odniesienia


Dach 2Xdwuspadowy ok. 240 m kw. wieźba +deskowanie+papa 3500 -4000 zł. Warszawa.

----------


## rafałek

Tak w kwestii membrany i wentylacji i wypowiedzi tom'a17. Skoro mamy wełnę między krokwiami, potem idąc w *dół* paroizolację to skąd ma się brać w wełnie wilgoć? Od dołu nie przejdzie bo jest paroizolacja, od góry nie bo papa nie przepuszcza to skąd się ona bietrze?
To jest dla mnie odwieczna zagadka.

----------


## KrzysiekS

Tej wilgoci tam nie ma i nie bedzie, ale taką jakby wentylacje, czy chocby pustke powietrzną robi sie dla swietego spokoju i ulegając fobii o koniecznosci wentylowania wszystkiego po latach spedzonych w dusznych blokach lub całych dniach siedzenia w biurze. 

Jak pisalem w wątku o tej wentylacji przy deskowaniu, dalem dystans za paskow styropianu pomiedzy deską a welną. Gdyby tam wilgoc jednak miala byc, to taką wilgoc musielibysmy miec w szafach, itd itp ogolnie wszedzie, a tej wilgoci jednak nie ma.

----------


## KrzysiekSw

Czy będzie wilgoć, nie chcę się autorytatywnie wypowiadać, choć na mój chłopski rozum (  :big grin:  może nie za duży), może powstawać gdzieś przy różnicy temperatur - mroźne powietrze z zewnątrz i jednak cieplejsze w środku budynku. Trzeba by określić - w którym miejscu to się będzie skraplać.
Było nie było... Dylatację robiliśmy tak, że nabijałem na krokwy papiaki w odległości ok. 3 cm od desek i na tych papiakach sztywno naciągałem drut wiązałkowy (może być też mocny sznurek). Na tym drucie opierała się folia.
Tak robiliśmy rok temu u mojej siostry, tak zamierzam zrobić wiosną na swoim dachu.

----------


## KrzysiekS

A w jakim celu dawales tą folie? Jaka to była folia pod pełnym deskowaniem?

----------


## KrzysiekSw

Oj, przepraszam, wełnę nie folię  :oops:  - przejęzyczyłem się

----------


## rafałek

Z tą szczeliną i wilgocią to pytałem tak z ciekawości, bo też ją zrobię, choć nie wiem po co, chyba dla świętego spokoju.

----------


## trach

Najbardziej to się przydaje jako rozwiązanie awaryjne. Dopóki dach pracuje normalnie, wilgoć w wełnie się nie pojawia. Ale jeśli zacznie Ci coś przeciekać przy kalenicy albo kominie, to zanim to zauważysz w środku, wełna nasiąknie wodą. Obróbkę albo kalenicę poprawisz łatwo, ale co by się działo z wełną, gdyby była szczelnie zamknięta bez wentylacji? Ta wilgoć już by w niej została i izolacyjność dachu spadłaby na łeb, na szyję. A tak po trochu odparuje.

Pozdrawiam -

Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## KrzysiekS

Trach,

Zgadzam sie z Tobą całkowicie. Tak na wszelki wypadek, nalezy miec mozliwosc ewentualnego wysuszenia/podsuszenia welny.

----------


## ewusia

AVID, Ty się lepiej pochwal co wynegocjowałeś i jak idą prace? może jakieś zdjątka? 
buziale   :big grin:

----------


## tom17

:smile:  
Wentylacja warstwy ocieplenia wykonanego z wełny mineralnej to nie jest to samo co pozostawienie nad nią pustki powietrznej. Wentylacja musi mieć wlot (przeważnie pod okapem dachu/ służą do tego specjalne ażurowe panele podbitkowe) i wylot (przeważnie pod gąsiorami na kalenicy lub na strych (nad przestrzenią ocieploną poddasza) i dalej otworami w ścianach szczytowych/w dachu dwuspadowym/ na zewnątrz). Wilgoć może pojawić się w wełnie w tzw punkcie rosy na granicy ciepła i zimna (tj w lato szklanka z zimnym napojem pozostawiona na chwilę w ciepłym miejscu pokrywa sie rosą ), który w przypadku dachu zawsze wypadnie w ociepleniu. Są to bardzo małe ilości wilgoci i na pewno nie wyciśniemy wody z wełny, ale ilości te mogą pogorszyć izolacyjność wełny. Nadmiar wilgoci z warstwy ocieplenia możemy tj z pomieszczeń mieszkalnych usunąć przy pomocy sprawnej wentylacji.
*Pytając:deskować czy nie - musimy mieć świadomość, że wykonanie sprawnej wentylacji w dachu z pełnym deskowaniem i pokrytym papą wymaga dodatkowych zabiegów w celu pozostawienia przestrzeni wentylacyjnej i dodaje ok.7 cm grubości dachu w porównaniu z przykryciem dachu wysokoparoprzepuszczalna folią wstępnego krycia, a w dachach wielopołaciowych jest to prawie niemożliwe. I co najważniejsze to odpowiedzi na to pytanie szukałbym w ...projekcie. * 

Swego czasu było na ten temat sporo artykułów w Muratorze (chyba już w 1996 roku o tym czytałem) ostatnio w Ładnym Domu. 
Pktycznie każdy schemat warstw w ocieplonym dachu zawiera przestrzeń wentylacyjną więc nie wiem dlaczego to bagatelizować.

Co do "za" deskowaniem to myślę , że dużym plusem jest to że "zwalnia" nas ono z konieczności wykonania podbitki pod okapem.

----------


## KrzysiekS

Tom,

masz racje, że nie nalezy bagatelizowac wentylowania, ale tez nie nalezy przesadzac z tym punktem rosy. 

W scianach jednowarstwowych punkt rosy zawsze wypada w scianie, a nie spotkalem sie ze scianami, ktore tylko z tego powodu ulegałyby erozji.

----------


## tom17

KrzysiekS,

staram się mieć "zdrowe" podejście do wszystkiego co nowe i "od dziś niezbędne"  :Lol:  , niemniej jednak na temat wentylacji przegród zewnętrznych ocieplonych wełna mineralną napisano choćby na tym forum tyle, że pozwoliłem sobie zaznaczyć ten problem w tej dydkusji jako element z którego często nieświadomie rezygnujemy decydując się na pełne deskowanie i papę.
Co do Twojego przykładu, to sciany jednowarstwowe są (mało, ale jednak) paroprzepuszczalne, a co najważniejsze są wentylowane z obu stron. O wełnie w niewentylowanym dachu pokrytym papą można powiedzieć, że jest osłonięta paroizolacją z obu stron.

Inna sprawa czy straty spowodowane ewentualnym zawilgoceniem (pewnie i tak mnimalnym) warstwy izolacji będą większe niż zyski z zastosowania dodatkowego ocieplenia w postaci desek i papy. Tego nie wiem.

Pozdrawiam,
i podtrzymuję, że najlepiej sprawdzić jak było w projekcie, chociażby dlatego , że jeżeli w projekcie jest folia i blacha to zastosowanie desek i papy to procentowo duży wzrost ciężaru pokrycia dachowego i może więźba nie była na taki policzona (to oczywiście skrajny przypadek).

----------


## AVID

EWUSIA  :smile: CENA ZA DESKOWANIE Z PAPOWANIEM ZA 1 M KW TO 10 ZŁOTYCH NIE WIEM CZY TO DOBRA CENA ALE ZA DACH 260 M KW TO DODATKOWO DO ROBOCIZNY WIĘŹBY 2600 HMMMMMMMMMMM :smile:

----------


## rafałek

Jak dla mnie to te 10 zł za m2 to bardzo drogo...

----------


## Daniel Starzec

Deskowanie ma jeszcze ten plus że amatorom cudzego trudniej wejsc przez dach.
Gdzy jest membrana wystarczy zdjąć kilka dachówek i jest sie w środku.

----------


## ArtiP

z membraną napewno jest taniej, ja wybrałem folie bo zalezalo mi na kasie zaoszczedzilem jakies 3 tysiace ale jakbym teraz robil to napewno bym deskowal  dach jest sztywniejszy a folia po paru latach nic z niej nie zostanie. Kiedys przeciez kladli eternit na krokiewki (jak deseczki) bez  deskowania i papy i foliii   i  przetrwalo to  do dzisiaj także wybór należy do ciebie.

----------


## ArtiP

i nie przesadzajmy z tym zdejmowaniem dachówek żeby sie dostali do środka równie dobrze mogą wżiąć piłe spalinową i wyciać dziure w murze lub w dachu. nie dajmy sie zwariować.

----------


## pkm

A ja planuje wykonać strop wylewany deskowany, a deski wykozystać później do deskowania dachu, koszt może sie troche zbilancuje

----------


## pkm

A ja planuje wykonać strop wylewany deskowany, a deski wykozystać później do deskowania dachu, koszt może sie troche zbilancuje

----------


## startom

Deskowanie - ale co dalej, jak ocieplić.
Zastanawiam się nad dwoma rozwišzaniami:
1.Ekofiber pomiędzy deskowanie a wykończenie poddasza
2.Wełna mineralna 
Co wybrać , co jest lepsze? - oto moje pytanie

----------


## fiolek

Mnie się "podoba" Ekofiber , tylko cena mniej mi sie podoba     :Wink2:

----------


## buhaj

Po przeczytaniu tego wątku juz nie jestem pewien wyboru. Byłem zdecydowany na folię pod dachem.
Ale w zwiazku z opisywanymi przez Was przypadkami przeciekania folii, i jej ograniczonej odpornosci na skrajne temperatury panujące pod dachem zarówno w lecie jak i zimą, trudnością zlokalizowania przecieku majacego ujście gdzieś w wełnie, zaczeły mnie ogarniać watpliwosci czy folia pod dachem jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem.
Czy wilgoć samoistnie może odparować z wełny, gdy nie ma pustki wentylacyjnej i wełnie "wróca" własciwości izolacyjne?
I pytanie do użytkowników, którym zdarzyło sie  przeciekanie folii
Czy próbowaliscie dochodzić warunków gwarancji ? 
Czy były próby reklamacji?
Co daje gwarancja na 30 lat ?
Czy racje ma Inwestor, że gwarancja to tylko reklama ?
Co Ty wybrałeś AVIDZIE ? i czy jesteś z wyboru zadowolony ?
pozdrawaiam





> Wracając do gwarancji . Gdyby firma naprawdę uważała że jej produkt jest taki dobry to nie bałaby się opinii ekspertów zewnetrznych i nezastrzegała by się przed tym w gwarancji. Jestem przekonany że ta gwarancja to wyłacznie reklama i lep na który ma się złapać jak najwięcej klientów. Specjalnie została ona napisana w taki sposób aby była nie do wyegzekwowania. Pamiętaj że gwarancja to sprawa dobrowolna udzielana przez producenta i wyłacznie na takich warunkach jakie on postawi. Obecnie gwarancja jest traktowana przez producentów jako reklama i w zasadzie sa to puste dokumenty bez pokrycia. A tak na marginesie ciekaw jestem na podstawie jakości jakich produktów uważasz że ta firma jest solidna ile znasz spraw reklamacyjnych które zostały zakończone pomyślnie dla klienta a ile odmownie. Pozdrawiam i bez obrazy bo nie ma o co. Zamieściłeś link do gwarancji    (reklamy) więc napisałem co myśle na ten temat.
> Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafałek

Ja mam deskowanie i papę (nie wiem czy to Ciebie zadowoli) i mogę podzielić się obserwacjami po jesiennych deszczach wiatrach i śniegach.

Jak na razie jestem super zadowolony. Od spodu zero wilgoci, zero zacieków, zero wiatru. Obecnie poddasze to najbardziej przyjemne i zacziszne miejsce w domu. Część (nad garażem) będzie zwykłym strychem i deskowanie od spodu spisuje się znakomicie w roli wykończenia. Liczę się, że za kilkadziesiąt lat papa może skruszeć, ale nieruszana nie straci właściwości izolacyjnych. Zdzierałem kiedyś starą papę i może i faktycznie łatwiej się darła i łamała, ale szopka na której była do końca nie przeciekała.

Co do kosztów to każdy powinien zrobić własne wyliczenia. Ja prawie wszystkie deski miałem z odpadu od więźby czyli i tak bym je miał...

----------


## RolandB

> Deskowanie - ale co dalej, jak ocieplić.
> Zastanawiam się nad dwoma rozwišzaniami:
> 1.Ekofiber pomiędzy deskowanie a wykończenie poddasza
> 2.Wełna mineralna 
> Co wybrać , co jest lepsze? - oto moje pytanie


mysle ze w twoim przypadku lepsza mimo wszystko bedzie welna - bo nie uzyskasz takiego zysku na ekofibrze zeby zwrocila ci sie roznica w cenie ... w moim przypadku bylo inaczej - patrzac od gory na sufit podwieszony ( nie mam uzytkowego poddasza ) nie widzialem mozliwosci tak dokladnego ulozenia welny zeby nie bylo dziur ... tam sa same haczyki i podciagi ...  :Smile:  w koncu zdecydowalem sie na ekofiber ... mialem szczescie i skorzystalem z jakiejs promocji ... material moge tylko polecic ... 

pozdrawiam

----------


## wodzio

Witam
Mam pytanie, jaka grubość desek jest wystarczająca na deskowanie dachu. Wydaje mi się z tego co do tej pory czytałem ze deskowanie jest pewniejszę od foli, ale martwi nie trochę dodatkowy cięzar deskowania. W moim domku chcem zrobić gruntowny remont dachu. Do tej pory było do poddasze nieużytkowe. Wydaje mi się ze było by lepiej i taniej jakby użyć jakieś cieńsze deski na deskowanie, ale nie znam się na tym może się mylę?

----------


## ronin

> Ja tak jak *Peterek* mam dechy i folię Topfol ND (specjalna na dechy). Jak wyjdę na strych to aż miło popatrzeć. Na pewno nie mam możliwości złapania przez folię dachówki i jej zrzucenia z dachu...


Dołoże i ja swoje dwa grosze. Mam folię (DuPont), bez desek  :wink: . 

Jak wyjdę na strych też, az miło popatrzeć. Również nie ma możliwości złapania przez folię dachówki i jej zrzucenia z dachu. Najpierw ktoś, kto wogóle chciałby coś takiego zrobić (?), musiałby przebić się przez płytę GKB + 23 cm wełny  :wink: .

----------


## ronin

> a, ciekawe czy Tyvek utrzyma sie na rynku przez 30 lat?
> :


 :big grin:   :big grin:  Dobre..... gregorze firma produkująca folie Tyvek (ww. przezemnie DuPont) istnieje dłużej niż JAKAKOLWIEK inna firma działająca w naszym kraju i ma za sobą: renome i tradycje dłuższą niz wszystkie nasze "firmy" razem wzięte . Sam sobie odpowiedz czy będa istnieli za 30-50 czy 100 lat. Na razie maja się dobrze. Jesli nie oni to kto ?? O ile się nie mylę są w 10 NAJPOTĘŻNIEJSZYCH firm na świecie. Sam równiez sobie odpowiedz (odpowiedzćcie wszyscy), czy wciskali by komukolwiek KNOTA, skoro akurat folie dachowe, to ułamek, ułamków ich dochodów, ale jakże za to medialny.

Ktoś pisał, ze nie wierzy w "bezbolesne" przezycia przez folie temperatury/jej skoków +80 do -15 ... zaraz, zaraz ... ?? a co to jest +80 do -15 ?? nawet dla przeciętnej foli .... NIC.

----------


## nurni

> ...najpierw ktoś, kto wogóle chciałby coś takiego zrobić (?), musiałby przebić się przez płytę GKB + 23 cm wełny .


A może chciałby z drugiej strony dachu   :ohmy:  zdjąć kilka dachówek, "wykopać" wełnę razem z KG i wejść do środka. Niestety takie rzeczy się zdarzają.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ronin

> Swoją drogą zastanawiające jest to, że ostatnio mimo ogromu wyboru różnych nowych technologii budowania i izolowania dachów, ekipy wykonujące lub "majstrowie" powracają do stosowania sprawdzonych rozwiązań, jak chociażby deskowanie...


No i domy gliniane znów powstaja  :big grin:   :big grin:  .... to się nazywa powrót do tradycji.
Osobiście dziwi mnie podejście wielu z Was .. w niektórych sprawach poszukujecie nowinek technologicznych, a w niektórych, czesto nie odbiegających, stajecie "murem" za tradycją, łącznie z powoływaniem się na nią. Skoro tak, to czemu budujecie domy z ceramiku poryzowanej, betonu komórkowego (materiału tak wyśmiewnego w latach 70-tych i jeszcze 80-tych) czy innych nowych technologii, skoro lata temu, jesliby istaniało to forum jestem pewien, że byłoby pełne wpisów ..... _nie buduj się z ceramiki i betonu komórkowego ... TYLKO CEGŁA (moze pustak szlakowy  ) jest jedynym i słusznym wyborem. Nie wiadomo co się z nimi będzie działo, za 20-30 lat, może (chyba) domy się Wam rozpadną_   :big grin:   :big grin: . 
Ludzie .... te materiały przechodza badania, nie tam takie sobie oględziny, ale badania dopuszczające te materiały do UŻYTKU. Nie na dzień, rok, dwa ... na LATA. LATA użytkowania.



I jeszcze jedno, prosze darujcie sobie te BEZSENSOWNE wpisy, że deskowanie pod "cieżką" dachówke usztywni Wam dach. Jeśli w projekcie macie  dachówke ceramiczną/cementową, pod nią folię .. i jesli tego projektu nie kupiliście na TARGU, to sama więźba ma utrzymac ten dach i żadne deskowanie jest do tego jej niepotrzebne.  Koniec kropka. Chyba, ze zakładacie, że projekt wykonał Wam bałwan a nie architekt, ale wtedy martwcie się nie tylko o dach, ale o cały budynek. 

Tylko w Polsce robi sie TAAAAAAAAAAAKIE domy. Obecnie na całym świecie odchodzi sie od drogich, nieekologicznych technologii, oferując w zamian technologie napewno nie gorsze, ale prostsze i tańsze. No, ale cóż .. tak jest mentalność Polaka, że dla niego polskie mleko, które 3 lata temu nie było w stanie przejść JAKICHKOLWIEK badań unijnych i TAK BYŁO najlepsze i najzdrowsze na świecie. Taka mentalnośc rodaka ... a teraz wszystkie mleczarnie jedna za drugą się modernizują. Dziwne no nie ??


Każdy wybiera co jest mu wygodne. Ja nikogo do deskowania czy folii nie namawaim. Ale proszę .. nie wypisujcie głupot, jakich niestety sporo tu napisano.

----------

> Witam
> Mam pytanie, jaka grubość desek jest wystarczająca na deskowanie dachu. Wydaje mi się z tego co do tej pory czytałem ze deskowanie jest pewniejszę od foli, ale martwi nie trochę dodatkowy cięzar deskowania. W moim domku chcem zrobić gruntowny remont dachu. Do tej pory było do poddasze nieużytkowe. Wydaje mi się ze było by lepiej i taniej jakby użyć jakieś cieńsze deski na deskowanie, ale nie znam się na tym może się mylę?


Wodzio 

deskowanie jest pewniejsze od folii  - dobrze wyczytałeś
jesli chodzi o grubośc desek myslę,  że deski gr 28 mm wystarczą Ci pod dachówke
jesli bedzie to "pod blache" - gr 25  mm wystarczy

pzdr

----------


## rafałek

Ja mam 25 pod dachókę i kilka ton mokrego śniegu. Jakoś nic się złego nie dzieje. Więżba była wyliczona pod dachówkę cementową.

----------


## wodzio

Dzieki za odpowiedz, ale (tu pewnie ujawni się moja niewiedza) czy to nie łaty przenoszą obciązenie na krokwie a nie deskowanie?. Zakładając ze bedą kontrłaty to właściwie jest miedzy łatami a deskowaniem szczelina. Jak to właściwie jest, może ktoś mi wyjaśni? Bo jeżeli deskowanie nie przenosi obciązenia to może być chyba z cieniutkich desek?

----------


## FREDY

> Dzieki za odpowiedz, ale (tu pewnie ujawni się moja niewiedza) czy to nie łaty przenoszą obciązenie na krokwie a nie deskowanie?. Zakładając ze bedą kontrłaty to właściwie jest miedzy łatami a deskowaniem szczelina. Jak to właściwie jest, może ktoś mi wyjaśni? Bo jeżeli deskowanie nie przenosi obciązenia to może być chyba z cieniutkich desek?


Grubość desek na deskowaniu musi utrzymać ciężar cieśli podczas układania folii czy papy. Po deskowaniu nie widać gdzie są krokwie i trzeba sie przemieszczac po dachu. Cienka deska bedzie sie uginac pod cieżarem ludzi. Potem rzeczywiście prawie nie ma różnicy, bo i tak dachówki wiszą na łatach.

----------

Wodzio

kąt nachylenia dachu ma równiez znaczenie
przy dachu zbliżonym do płaskiego deski moga przenosic obciazenie z kontrłat ...

pzdr

----------


## osowa

Temat mam już za sobą – dach deskowany i pokryty papą . Uważam , że w moim przypadku to dobre rozwiązanie : mam dość skomplikowany dach  - dużo załamań i lukarn . To go zdecydowanie  wzmocniło . Wydaje mi się , że tak jak już inni wspomnieli – daje to dodatkowo wyciszenie oraz termoizolację  . A od przybytku głowa nie boli ... Zima prawie minęła – sprawdził się znakomicie :  zero przecieków , szczelnie , suchutko . 

Pozdrawiam dyskutantów

----------


## zolw

Deskowac czy niedeskować oto jest pytanie.

Czy po 15-20 ltach rozypie sie folia czy sie nie rozsypie.

Hmm. po 15-20 latach przy skokach temperatur jak na pustyni Sahara czy pod dachówkę będzie folia czy też papa na deskach to i tak będzie to dziurawe - chyba, że połozymy jeszcze wodoszczelne deski   :Lol:  

Chcąc nie chcąc i tak trzeba sie przyłożyć do wykonania - czy kilkadziesiąt lat temu ktos deskował albo kładł papy czy folie - a dachy nie ciekną do dziś.

Aha - można oczywiście zrobić na dachu "ruski termos" z foli, desek papyi Bóg wie czego jeszcze ale wydaje mi się, że kluczem do szczelności sa prawidłowo wykonane obróbki koszy, kalenic, kominów, bo jesli cieknie to prawie zawsze w wymienionych miejscach

----------


## Wojtek33

zolw , w calosci sie z toba zgadzam

----------


## rafałek

A ja się z wami nie zgadzam. Widziałęm starą papę i fakt, że jest krucha, łatwo się łamie jak się ją zrywa, ale nie przecieka. Mam sąsiada który o folii tego sanego powiedzieć nie może - rozpadała mu się przy lekkim dotknięciu.

----------


## Barbicha

A moze deskowanie i folia   :Wink2:

----------


## rafałek

a na to wszystko jeszcze lepik i strzecha

----------


## Barbicha

eeeeeeeNo bez przesady  :wink:  Lepik wystarczy poco jeszcze szczecha  :big grin:

----------


## zolw

A może zamiast lepiku - folia w płynie i silicon.   :Lol:  

Ludziska producenci pokryć musza z czegoś żyć. Jeśli chcieliby produkowac materiały o kilkudziesięcioletniej trwałości no to już musza mięc biznesplan na nową działalnośc gospodarczą. 
Niestety za lat 20-30 trzeba będzie wyremnotowac dach, a ponieważ zaczynamy myślec się ekologicznie (i baaardzo dobrze) - utylizacja starej papy bedzie kosztwoać kupe forsy.

----------


## KrzysiekS

A skąd wiesz?

Czy utylizacja starej membrany - folli z dodatkami bedzie tansza?

Dlaczego na 20 - 30 lat szacujesz trwałosc pokrycia?

Sądze, że dachowka wytrzyma nieco wiecej.

Mam dachowke ceramiczną, angobowaną, powinna wiec wytrzymac kilkadziesiąt lat, skoro dachowki ceramiczne nieangobowane lezą w dobrym stanie na starych kamienicach, sądze, że moze z 50 lat i wiecej.

----------

nie pekaj zolw
moj tesc nie takie rzeczy puszczal w komin  :wink: 
tak szczerze powiedziawszy to zawsze jak sobie o tym pomysle to przypoinaja mi sie historie o spalarniach smieci , jak to ludziska zaraz protestuja, ze nie chca itd...
a tu pod naszymi nosami kazdy co ma piec na wegiel pali wszystko co mu sie  do kubla nie miesci  :wink: 
i ma jakas tam kalorycznosc
przykro chodzic zima po miescie (bytom chorzow - tylko jako przyklad, ale to norma wszedzie)
i wachac te produkty spalania roznorodnych materialow  :wink:

----------

a wlasnie myslalem czy by nie zalozyc firmy sprawdzajacej czym ludziska pala
tylko przepisy odpowiednie i mozna by tak zadbac o ekologiczne palenie ze hej  :wink: 
ale w polsce to chyba nei przejdzie ( ludzie za bardzo przywykli do palenia smieci...)

----------

Ja deskowałem. Tak doradzał mi właściciel tartaku, goście od więźby.
Goście, którzy kładli dachówkę von Muller'a też mówili, że dobrze zrobiłem. Przy tym ciężarze każde usztywnienie jest ważne.

----------


## kolia

Ja będę deskować, głównie dlatego że mogę nie zdążyć położyc dachówki w tym roku.
A swoja drogą jak rozmawiałam z różnymi ekipami, to zdania były podzielone pół na pół - jedni za deskowaniem drudzy przeciw i bądź tu mądrym.

----------


## Lawy

Blacha, wykonawca gorąco namawiał na deskowanie, ale poczytałem, pogadałem z ludźmi od dachów oraz innymi budowlańcami i zdecydowałem się na folię - ale warunek jest taki, że ma to być dobra folia a nie najtańsza na rynku. Myślę, że żałować nie będę, nawet za 30 lat (pamietajmy ze to w Polsce jest nowość a inne kraje już z tego rozwiązania korzystają dłużej niż my).

----------

> Ja mam deskowanie i papę (nie wiem czy to Ciebie zadowoli) i mogę podzielić się obserwacjami po jesiennych deszczach wiatrach i śniegach.
> 
> Jak na razie jestem super zadowolony. Od spodu zero wilgoci, zero zacieków, zero wiatru. Obecnie poddasze to najbardziej przyjemne i zacziszne miejsce w domu. Część (nad garażem) będzie zwykłym strychem i deskowanie od spodu spisuje się znakomicie w roli wykończenia. Liczę się, że za kilkadziesiąt lat papa może skruszeć, ale nieruszana nie straci właściwości izolacyjnych. Zdzierałem kiedyś starą papę i może i faktycznie łatwiej się darła i łamała, ale szopka na której była do końca nie przeciekała.
> 
> Co do kosztów to każdy powinien zrobić własne wyliczenia. Ja prawie wszystkie deski miałem z odpadu od więźby czyli i tak bym je miał...



rafalek
jak to miales wszystkie deski z odpadu?
nie wiem jak u ciebie ale u mnie potrzeba na deskowanie okolo 7 m3 desek
cos duzo miales tego odpadu...
za duzo zamowiles??

----------


## ppp.j

> Napisał wodzio
> 
> Dzieki za odpowiedz, ale (tu pewnie ujawni się moja niewiedza) czy to nie łaty przenoszą obciązenie na krokwie a nie deskowanie?. Zakładając ze bedą kontrłaty to właściwie jest miedzy łatami a deskowaniem szczelina. Jak to właściwie jest, może ktoś mi wyjaśni? Bo jeżeli deskowanie nie przenosi obciązenia to może być chyba z cieniutkich desek?
> 
> 
> Grubość desek na deskowaniu musi utrzymać ciężar cieśli podczas układania folii czy papy. Po deskowaniu nie widać gdzie są krokwie i trzeba sie przemieszczac po dachu. Cienka deska bedzie sie uginac pod cieżarem ludzi. Potem rzeczywiście prawie nie ma różnicy, bo i tak dachówki wiszą na łatach.


U mnie, gdy kładli deski i papę to nikt nie chodził po deskach. Mam olbrzymie połacie dachu, ale ekipa nabijała pasek desek a następnie układali pas papy. Jedynie przy kalenicy kładli papę od góry. Myślę, że 19mm by wystarczyło, ale ja mam calówki.

----------


## paweldkomornik

Mam dach dość skomplikowany i będę kładł blzchę czy opłaca się deskować i dawać papę.

----------


## rafałek

> jak to miales wszystkie deski z odpadu?
> nie wiem jak u ciebie ale u mnie potrzeba na deskowanie okolo 7 m3 desek
> cos duzo miales tego odpadu...
> za duzo zamowiles??


kupiłem razem około 46 m3 drewna tartacznego, raz 38 m3 potem resztę, z tych 38 zrobili mi więźbę, przy robieniy więżby zostaje trochę "odpadu" o wymiarach niezbyt nadających się na elementy więźby. To pocięto na deski (w części z oflisami. Te deski użyłem na deskowanie po okorowaniu oflisów, reszta to deski z szalunków a pozostałę 8m3 pociąłem tylko ne deski, gorsze poszły na dach, a reszta schnie i czeka na lepsze czasy

----------


## nguyen

Nie mam odeskowania i żałuję! dach mi przeciekł i musiałem sporo się gimnastykować, żeby szukać przyczyny. A poza tym mam podbitki z desek zamiast płyt g-k i niestety trochę nam wieje na poddaszu mimo ocieplania i folii paroizolacyjnej. Mam myszki w wełnie mineralnej i boję się,że siekają folię wstępnego krycia!!!  :cry:

----------


## Petroniusz

Całkowicie zgadzam się z przedmówcą , majstrowie są gotowi wmówić inwestorowi wszystko co im pasuje, a w swoim interesie jest wybranie tego co uważa się za najtrafniejszy wybór. Jeżeli byśmy do każdego elementu budowy podchodzili że lepiej dołożyć parę "zet" to pod koniec budowy ( o ile byśmy jej doczekali ) suma wydatków przekroczyła by wartość naszej chałupki. Trzeba brać wszystko na zimno i nie starać się przekombinować .

Pozdro ...  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## AVID

*A TAK SIE TO WSZYSTKO SKOŃCZYŁO* :smile:  :smile: 



*NO I RUPPA NA DACH PO ZIME ZAŁOZYŁEM W CZASIE JAK ZIMA SIE NA CHWILE  "ZAPOMNIAŁA"*



*JEŚLI CHODZI O CENY TO ZAPRASZAM NA PRIVA . DEKARZY MOGĘ POLECIĆ NAPRAWDĘ ZUCHY.PRACUJĄ W WAWIE I OKOLICACH*

----------


## Bess

Jestem pod wrażeniem... Chyba pojedziemy na inspekcję Drogi Sąsiedzie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## AVID

Przyjedzcie  Mam nadzieję że nie będzie nam kapać na glowy :smile:  :smile: )Bo ja jeszcze tego dachu sam nie widzaem na żywo :smile:  :smile: bo jestem  daleko od Wawy :smile:  :smile: )a foto robil mój ojciec.

----------


## AVID

TAK SOBIE NIE ŚPIĘ I PATRZE CO TU SIE DZIEJE :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## rafałek

A oszalałeś?

----------


## AVID

rafałek powiem Ci że jakoś sie trzymam :smile:  :smile:  :smile: )

----------


## Ania i Piotr

Przydalaby sie wypowiedz kogos kto ma dach niedeskowany i ma problemy. Jakos nie widze. Sa za to tylko historyjki, ze temu czy tamtemu przecieka dach z folia. A ja osobiscie mam kolege ktory przez 3 lata nie moze sie doszukac przecieku z pod papy
Mam takie wrazenie, ze wypowiedzi w tym watku sa bardzo subiektywne, ze osoby ktore deskowaly i wladowaly od 3 do 6 tys wiecej chca sie usprawiedliwic przed samym soba z takiej rozrzutnosci.

Nie mam dachu, sam sie nad tym zastanawialem i dlatego wszedlem w ten watek, przeczytalem caly i sorki "deskowcy" mnie nie przekonali.

Poza tym widzialem tylko jedna czy dwie odpowiedzi na temat grubosci desek: 25, 28, 30 mm. O ile mi wiadomo nie stosuje sie takiej grubosci na szalunki, a z tego co wyczytalem wszyscy stosowali deski szalunkowe do deskowania.

----------


## rafałek

*Ania i Piotr* - to, że ktoś ma deskowany nie oznacza, że jest rozrzutny. Różnica 3-6 tys. Z czego Ci taka wyszła? 3 tys to jak dla mnie górna granica.
Piszesz, że kolega nie może doszukać się przecieku spod papy... to co robi wykonawca tego dachu? Poza tym to oznacza, że ma dach spieprzony, papa to efekt uboczny.
Sąsiad ma spieprzoną folię. I co z tego że to zasłyszane od niego? Czy mam sam założyć folię by to sprawdzić? Relatywnie wiele osób deskuje i dużo do deskowania powraca - skoro było by to takie złe to czemu to robią?

----------

> ... Poza tym widzialem tylko jedna czy dwie odpowiedzi na temat grubosci desek: 25, 28, 30 mm. O ile mi wiadomo nie stosuje sie takiej grubosci na szalunki, ...


*Ania i Piotr*
nie stosuje ?   :ohmy:  
nie wiedziałem ...
stosowałem  do szalowania m. in. deski gr 28 mm ...




> przeczytalem caly i sorki "deskowcy" mnie nie przekonali ...


o ile mnie zaliczasz do "deskowców" - nie miałem intencji aby Cię przekonać - jest mi obojetne co wybierzesz ...
pzdr

----------


## ppp.j

Nie można porównywać dachu z deskowaniem i papą, z dachem z folią i kryciem wierzchnim. Trzeba zdać sobie sprawę że na papę idzie krycie wierzchnie i dopiero taki układ można porównywać. To że komuś cieknie papa to tak, jakby zastosować dach z folią bez krycia wierzchniego. Czy komuś przyszło do głowy narzekać że folia bez krycia wierzchniego jest nieszczelna?
Mam krycie deski + papa i po zimie w dwóch miejscach miałem przeciek z pod papiaków.  Lepiszcze i wstawki z papy dla pewności załatwiły sprawę. Jak przyjdzie wierzchnie krycie dopiero będę mógł mówić o szczelności dachu.

----------


## Lawy

Jak już ktoś kiedyś pisał - podstawą jest szczelne krycie (dachówki, blacha) i wszystkie obróbki (kominy, gąsiory). Jeśli tutaj jest OK to czy folia czy deski nie ma znaczenia. Problemy mogą się zacząć gdy tej szczelności już nie ma. Ale własnie m.in po to wtedy jest folia/deskowanie. I jeśli te rzeczy są to nie ma problemu.  Dla mnie dyskusja folia czy deskowanie zaczyna być kolejnym "problemem" ceramika czy bk...

----------


## HomeLess

Tutaj przydałaby się wypowiedź (a najlepiej z 1000) człowieka, który od 30 lat ma na połowie domu deskowanie i papę, a na drugiej połowie membranę. I każda z tych części w połowie pokryta jest blachą, a w połowie dachówką  :Wink2:

----------


## Grzegorz63

Mam tak od 31 lat. "ZERO" problemów! Polecam!  :cool:

----------


## osowa

* Lawy*  aleś Ty ruchliwy...  :Lol:   :Wink2:   patrzę i buzial mi się sam uśmiecha – dobry rozweselacz na dzisiejszy pochmurny dzień 

P.s. Przepraszam, że nie w temacie deskowania   :cool:

----------


## Lawy

Dzięki, staram się........utrzymać formę...lato idzie i na plaży trzeba będzie zdjąć koszulkę...więc ćwiczę, ćwiczę i ćwiczę co widać na załączonym obrazku  :Wink2:   :cool:   :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## wg

> Temat mam już za sobą – dach deskowany i pokryty papą . Uważam , że w moim przypadku to dobre rozwiązanie : mam dość skomplikowany dach  - dużo załamań i lukarn . To go zdecydowanie  wzmocniło . Wydaje mi się , że tak jak już inni wspomnieli – daje to dodatkowo wyciszenie oraz termoizolację  . A od przybytku głowa nie boli ... Zima prawie minęła – sprawdził się znakomicie :  zero przecieków , szczelnie , suchutko . 
> 
> Pozdrawiam dyskutantów


Sorry ale jest raczej na odwrót. Deski mogą usztywnić dach dwuspadowy. Dach o skomplikowanym kształcie jest dużo sztywniejszy przez swoją konstrukcję i deski tu nic nie dają. Opinię tę wyraził mój cieśla i uważam ją za obiektywną ponieważ miał ewentualnie robić deskowanie gdybym się na nie zdecydował. 

Jakoś nikt nie pisze o zalecie foliii jaką jest możliwość zmieszczenia grubszego ocieplenia i potencjalnie mniejsze problemy z wentylacją dachu - nie trzeba pilnować szczeliny wentylacyjnej. Folia może konkurować z deskowaniem i papą nie tylko ceną.

----------


## Ania i Piotr

> Tutaj przydałaby się wypowiedź (a najlepiej z 1000) człowieka, który od 30 lat ma na połowie domu deskowanie i papę, a na drugiej połowie membranę. I każda z tych części w połowie pokryta jest blachą, a w połowie dachówką


I tu jest chyba sedno sprawy, zawsze trudno porownac nowa technologie do starej, bo nowa jest krotko, a poza tym jak HomeLess napisal, powinno to byc na jednym dachu, z roznymi pokryciami wierzchnimi, wykonane przez jedna ekipe.

Co do mojego kolegi to:
1. Kupil dom w stanie surowym z dachem wiec nie ma co szukac wykonawcow
2. Przez pape rozumiem rowniez dachowke bitumiczna, ktora moze nieslusznie zaliczylem do pap.

----------


## Ania i Piotr

A tak przy okazji, nie chcialem obrazic tych ktorzy robili deskowanie, po prostu skro myslowy "deskowcy" wydal mi sie dosc trafny w tym temacie i zrozumialy dla czytajacych.

W sumie pomyslelem ze moglaby to byc ciekawa ankieta, ilu inwestorow zalicza sie do "deskowcow", a ilu do "foliowcow"   (to drugie okreslenie chyba gorzej brzmi   :Wink2:  )

----------


## rafałek

Ja jestem typowym deskowcem   :big grin:  

Pozdrowienia dla foliowców.

----------


## rrmi

Jak juz sobie tak milo o tych deskach gadamy , to powiedzcie do czego pozniej je wykorzystywaliscie ?

----------


## rafałek

> Jak juz sobie tak milo o tych deskach gadamy , to powiedzcie do czego pozniej je wykorzystywaliscie ?


Jak wykorzystaliście? Co masz na myśli? A jak Ty wykorzystujesz ściany?

----------

ale z ciebie wesolek mrmi


a tak na powaznie
to przyszedl mi do glowy argument za deskowaniem
otorz przeciekajace kominy i w ogole obrobki blacharskie

przeciez na deskowaniu mozna zrobic super szczelne papowanie, lepikowanie itd
i na to dopiero dachowki
myse ze w ten sposob szanse na nieszczelnosci w dachu drastycznie maleja
a z folia... to nie wiadomo, czy ona sie np nie rozrywa pod wplywem jakis robnych ruchow wiezby
albo kruszeje jak neiktorzy pisali.....

po prostu brak danych

----------


## Lawy

Papa też kruszeje jak niektórzy pisali.   :Wink2:  
Nie wiem, ale jakoś niewidzę możliwości aby folia rozerwała się pod wpływem jakiś ruchów więźby. Argument że folią się nie da zrobić szczelnie wydaje mi się nietrafiony.

----------

to prawda ze papa kruszeje ale zachowuje swoje ksztalty i zostaje na miiejsu i jak wlasnie inni pisali mimo iz spekana ciagle dobrze zabezpiecza przed woda

natomiast jakiekolwiek powazniejsze defekty folii czynia ja jakby nie byla

----------

> Papa też kruszeje jak niektórzy pisali.


Lawy
czy "niektórzy" rozrózniaja pape smołową od asfaltowej ?
 :Confused:

----------


## Lawy

Musisz się ich spytać. Byli obecni w tym wątku zdaje się  :Wink2: 
Niektórzy piszą, że folia kruszej, a niektórzy że papa kruszeje
 :cool:   :cool:   takie jest to forum  :cool:

----------

> Musisz się ich spytać. Byli obecni w tym wątku zdaje się 
> Niektórzy piszą, że folia kruszej, a niektórzy że papa kruszeje
>    takie jest to forum


zgadzam sie ze papa kruszeje  ... ale asfaltowa 
 :Wink2: 
pzdr

----------


## Lawy

A nie używa się przypadkiem właśnie asfaltowej do takich rzeczy? papy asfaltowej wierzchniego krycia?

----------


## rrmi

> Jak juz sobie tak milo o tych deskach gadamy , to powiedzcie do czego pozniej je wykorzystywaliscie ?


 przepraszam , pomylily mi  :oops:   sie tematy , ja pytalam o deski szalunkowe

----------


## poziomka_a

a ja mam płyty zamiast desek na to papę  a no to dachówe rupp ceramika , tzn tak będę  mieć....

----------


## rrmi

poziomka , duzo drozej te plyty wyniosa ? moge zapytac? wygodne w robocie

----------


## poziomka_a

*rrmi teraz to ja już nie pamietam ile te płyty kosztowały , napewno były droższe od desek , bo to było dwa lata temu jak je kupowalismy co do wygody to chyba tak , bo pewnie moim partacza się szybko robiło , poczytaj o moich problemach:http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=46917*

----------


## poziomka_a

*ja zamiast desek mam płyty , na to papę , a na to będe mieć , no mam już kupioną dachówkę rupp ceramika barwiona w masie , silczny ciemno brązowy kolor , racja dachówka nas ta kosztowała masa kasy , mam nadzieję , ze będzie się trzymać dłłłłłługie lata    http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=46917*

----------


## rrmi

dzieki *poziomka*
ale zaskakujesz w czasie , nie ma co?  :Lol:   :Wink2:  
dobrze , ze mi sie nie spieszy

----------


## rafal9

Powrócę do tematu.

Załóżmy, że deski mam (z szalunków) - robocizna zakładam, że da się jakoś wynegocjować.
Tak więc koszt deskowania będzie porównywalny z kosztem folii dachowej.

Czy robić deskowanie?

Czy jeżeli odrzucimy aspekty finansowe to jest jakaś przewaga folii?

Co zalecacie przy takim dachu?

----------


## inwestor

> Powrócę do tematu.
> 
> Załóżmy, że deski mam (z szalunków) - robocizna zakładam, że da się jakoś wynegocjować.
> Tak więc koszt deskowania będzie porównywalny z kosztem folii dachowej.
> 
> Czy robić deskowanie?
> 
> Czy jeżeli odrzucimy aspekty finansowe to jest jakaś przewaga folii?
> 
> Co zalecacie przy takim dachu?


Mogę ci tylko współczuć przy takim dachu. Owszem jest ładny ale pójdziesz z torbami  :Confused:  . Cena będzie bardzo wysoka. Cena deskowania w tym wszystkim to bedzie mały Pikuś.  :big grin:   więc w zasadzie nie masz się co zastanawiać i deskuj.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ubek

Zgadzam się z inwestorem. Jak pomyśle ile wydałem na dodatki związane z każdym załamaniem dachu to .... Szkoda mowić, kupe kasy jeszcze w ten śliczny daszek Wpakujesz. Co do deskowania to deskowaliśmy,  zawsze to pewniej niż "jakaś tam dziwna membrana". Jak padał deszcz, a dachówki jeszcze w 100% nie były położone, to było to już  szczelne pokrycie. Dach skończyliśmy dosłownie w sobotę. Kupa kasy, nie do pomyślenia. Polecam miedzdo okuć kominów - moi cieśle już mieli parę dachów, z których zrywali okucia kominowe wykonane taśmą.

----------


## tom17

rafal
jezeli chcesz ocieplać wełną to raczej zastosuj wysokoparoprzepuszczalną membranę bo inaczej jej nie "zwentylujesz" /patrz moje posty wyżej/
...chyba że ekofiber podobno stosując go nie trzeba robić przerwy na wentylację no i dobrze zabezpiecza drewno.

----------

Ostrzegam wszystkich przed stosowaniem gówna (inaczej nie można nazwać ) tzw. membran dachowych wysokoparoprzepuszczalnych. Jak ktoś chce zobaczyć jak to badziewie wygląda po czterech latach od położenia to zapraszam na mój strych. Aż boję się myśleć co jest w miejscu gdzie leży wełna ocieplająca poddasze. Pewnie jeszcze ze dwa sezony i czeka mnie remont poddasza bo to gówno całkiem się rozsypie. I nie wciskajcie mi zaraz kitu o niewłaściwej technologi układania bo była właściwa. Dowodem na to jest fakt iż od stony północnej dachu z membraną nic się nie dzieje, za to od południa sypie się jak diabli. Więc moi mili płyta OSB (lub dechy) i na to PAPA Pozdrawiam wszystkich, współczuję tym którzy wpadli z membraną i życze dobrych wyborów tym którzy mają to jeszcze przed sobą 
aha, jeszcze jedno... membrana jest porządnej poniekąd firmy Dorken - Delta Vent żeby nie było że nie chciałem żeby nie było porządnie

----------


## AVID

Cóż może jeszcze za wcześnie na jakieś podsumowania ale widzę że jednak dach z odeskowaniem jest stabilniejszy i nawet dekarz sam sie dziwił ze tak mało osiadł ( był na inspekcji u mnie na budowie  bo wstawiał rynny)Bądz co bądz leży na dachu chyba ze 12 ton tej dachówki

----------


## Grzegorz.f

Ja bym deskował. Też zastanawiałem się czy deskować mimi iż planyję blachodachówkę. W końcu postanowiłem zadeskować i zapapować, a resztę później np. za 2 latka. Deskowanie jeszcze nikomu nie zaszkodziły, mogę tylko pomóc.
Pozdrawiam
Grzegorz

----------


## slawomir potecki

> Ja bym deskował. Też zastanawiałem się czy deskować mimi iż planyję blachodachówkę. W końcu postanowiłem zadeskować i zapapować, a resztę później np. za 2 latka. Deskowanie jeszcze nikomu nie zaszkodziły, mogę tylko pomóc.
> Pozdrawiam
> Grzegorz


ja tez deskowalem . na deski dobra papa , bo dachowka dopiero za kilka lat . jak bede mial calosc . bedzie orginalna z warmi .   :Lol: 
http://pslawomir.photosite.com/
My PhotoSite -- created with PhotoSite

----------


## [email protected]

> Cóż, do tej pory w wątku zdecydowana przewaga deskowania   
> 
> Ja też odeskowałem. A co...
> 
> Argument przeciwników deskowania pod tytułem "bo niepotrzebne koszty" uważam za śmieszny, ponieważ oszczędności rzędu 1k-2k zł w stosunku do ciężaru inwestycji są znikome...
> A membranom nie ufam.


tez deskowałam, mam wieksze poczucie....hmm bezpieczenstwa  :Roll:

----------


## fisher

Generalnie wszyscy są za deskowaniem, ja w sumie też. Tylko na dobrą sprawę jak się zastanowić to nikt nie jest w stanie podać argumentu który przypieczętowałby decyzję a odpowiedzi w stylu "zwiększa to poczucie bezpieczeństwa" jakoś do mnie nie trafiają.   :Roll:  Rozmawiałem ze znajomymi którzy nie deskowali i twierdzą że teraz by deskowali, jednak na pytanie dlaczego też nie potrafią odpowiedzieć przekonującą.  Jak patrzę na przekroje swojej więźby to czuję się bezpieczenie bez deskowania. Uspokaja mnie również cieśla choć i on twierdzi - deskować!

Po przeliczeniu ile będzie mnie kosztowało deskowanie decyzja była jedna - dobra membrana i dachówka. Na więcej nie ma, gdzieś trzeba ciąć. 
Pozdrowienia  :Smile:

----------


## mafla

fisher, żaden dekarz nie zrobiłby sobie dachu bez deskowania, no, ewentualnie pod blachę, ale już nigdy pod np dachówkę

----------


## fisher

> fisher, żaden dekarz nie zrobiłby sobie dachu bez deskowania, no, ewentualnie pod blachę, ale już nigdy pod np dachówkę



Ale ja pisałem o Cieśli   :cool:  
Pozdrowienia   :big grin:

----------


## AVID

POZDRO DLA WSZYSKICH CO SIE ZASTANAWIAJA  :smile:

----------


## Wwiola

Ja odeskowałam i nie żałuję, choc poszła na tu kuuupa kasy. Najdrożej kosztowała mnie boazeria na okapy  (bo okapy deskowane są boazerią). Co prawda zaoszczędzę na podbitce, bo jej po prostu nie będę potrzebować.

A boazeria na okapach zamiast podbitki wygląda tak : 



Tutaj co prawda widoczny jest dach nad tarasem, ale wszystkie okapy wyglądają identycznie.

----------


## ppp.j

> Generalnie wszyscy są za deskowaniem, ja w sumie też. Tylko na dobrą sprawę jak się zastanowić to nikt nie jest w stanie podać argumentu który przypieczętowałby decyzję a odpowiedzi w stylu "zwiększa to poczucie bezpieczeństwa" jakoś do mnie nie trafiają.   Rozmawiałem ze znajomymi którzy nie deskowali i twierdzą że teraz by deskowali, jednak na pytanie dlaczego też nie potrafią odpowiedzieć przekonującą.  Jak patrzę na przekroje swojej więźby to czuję się bezpieczenie bez deskowania. Uspokaja mnie również cieśla choć i on twierdzi - deskować!
> 
> Po przeliczeniu ile będzie mnie kosztowało deskowanie decyzja była jedna - dobra membrana i dachówka. Na więcej nie ma, gdzieś trzeba ciąć. 
> Pozdrowienia


Trochę nie pojmuje Twojej kalkulacji. Czyli położyłeś dachówkę z oszczędności? Moim konkretnym argumentem na deskowanie był niedobór finansów. Deski były, cena papy jest porównywalna z membraną więc nią pokryłem (czyli papą) dach i mam mocno, pewnie i rozwojowo to znaczy jak będą finanse a cena dachówki znormalnieje co już zaczyna się dziać to pokryję dachówką.

----------

> Deski były, cena papy jest porównywalna z membraną więc nią pokryłem (czyli papą) dach i mam mocno, pewnie i rozwojowo to znaczy jak będą finanse a cena dachówki znormalnieje co już zaczyna się dziać to pokryję dachówką.


brawo *ppp.j.!* 
pzdr

----------


## Robcun

Moj ciesla za deskowanie bierze 7zl/m2 (zawiera robocizne i jego materialy). Cena zblizona do membran wiec tez mam dylemat, ale chyba sie skusze na deskowanie.

----------


## AVID

robcun To ja tego cieśle bardzo poprosze dam mu pracę za te pieniądze do 2050 roku!!!

----------


## gośka57

A czy bawole oko można odeskować?

----------


## Maxtorka

> A czy bawole oko można odeskować?


Wole oko wręcz trzeba deskować i przykryć papą . 

Pozdrowienia - Maxtorka   :smile:

----------


## lackyluk

U mnie też deskowałem. Nie chciałem aby po upływie gwarancji producenta folii (ok 10-20 lat) rozmyślac co dalej z tym dachem będzie się działo. Zacznie przeciekać, zmieniac folię?. Pełne deskowanie to spokojny sen przez długie lata. Po prostu ten problem jest rozwiązany na czas istnienia budyku.

----------


## gośka57

Maxtorka, dzięki za odpowiedź.   :big grin:  Trochę daje mi do myslenia, bo w moim projekcie jest tylko folia    :ohmy:  . Dlaczego twierdzisz, że trzeba? Teraz będę się miała nad czym zastanawiać.  Pozdrowienia

----------


## Maxtorka

Na całym dachu mam folię , ale na wolim oku deski i papę . Dekarz , który to robił powiedział , że wole oko musi mieć porządną konstrukcję i izolację , bo jest dużo miejsc , które lubią przeciekać , zwłaszcza miejsca przejścia krzywizny wolego oka w połać dachu . 
A tak na marginesie , sprawdź czy Twój dekarz jest dobry i czy robił dachy z wolim okiem , bo choć to piękny element , to piekielnie trudny do wykonania i nie każdy go umie wykonać poprawnie ( coś wiem na ten temat ) 

Pozdrowionka   :smile:

----------


## gośka57

Maxtorka, dzięki   :big grin:  Pewnie też tak zrobię. Do dekarza niestety na razie jeszcze droga bardzo daleka   :sad:  , bo dopiero załatwiam pozwolenie na budowę   :Evil: , ale na wiosnę chcielibyśmy ruszyć. Oczko na projekcie wygląda b. ładnie, ale tak myślałam, że nie będzie łatwe do wykonania.
Pzdrowienia   :big grin:

----------


## calibra2

Nie chcieliśmy deskować ale kierownik budowy powiedział, że nie wie co będzie z tą folią po kilkunastu latach, deskowanie zawsze jest pewniejsze.
I będziemy deskować. Może jakbym wybudowała kilka domów i w każdym z nich kilkanaście lat mieszkała to miałabym swoje zdanie.   :Evil:

----------


## Robcun

> robcun To ja tego cieśle bardzo poprosze dam mu pracę za te pieniądze do 2050 roku!!!


powaznie avid, a za montaz wiezby 1500zl (ew +500 za demontaz starego dachu, ale zrzuce sam). Drzewo moje (z wlasnego lasu), pocięcie 40zl/m3 ale potnie mi jeszcze ktos inny po znajomosci za 20zl. Za impregnacje cisnieniowa 120zl/m3 w innym tartaku w okolicach. Ciesla ogolnie rzetelny, znany w okolicy, namawia mnie na lukarny (ze mi zrobi gratis) bo ladniej, ale jak mam sie potem bujac z tymi detalami (poddasze ocieplam sam) to dziekuje, wole polaciowki. Tym bardziej ze na tym poddaszu to z 5 lat pomieszkam i planuje budowe. W innych watkach czytalem ze poza warszawką po 2000zl ciesle biora, wiec cena zblizona. To tylko u Was tak drogo   :Wink2:

----------


## katarzyna Slawińska

Deskuj Niemcy zmądrzeli też kładli folie ale teraz kupuja drewno z Polski a Polakom wciskają tą swoją folię

----------


## Robcun

zapomnialem dodac ze dach dwuspadowy, powierzchni polaci jeszcze nie liczylem (podasza 11,5x10)

----------


## mack

sąsiad ma pape i dachówki bitumiczne i mu przecieka
ja w decyzji o warunkach zabudowy miałem zakaz krycia dachu papą

----------


## AVID

Pamiętajcie że przy deskowaniu potem jest więcej zabawy z ociepleniem wełna bo trzeba zostawić przestrzeń wentylacyjna między deskami a wełną .Ja wybrałem wersje najbardziej pracochłonną czyli między deskami a wełna dałem folię wysokoparoprzepuszczalna jak znajde to podeśle foto :smile:

----------


## ppp.j

> Pamiętajcie że przy deskowaniu potem jest więcej zabawy z ociepleniem wełna bo trzeba zostawić przestrzeń wentylacyjna między deskami a wełną .


A jaki to problem? Do desek przybijasz papiakami paski styropianu by tworzyły szpatę wentylacyjną a między krokwie wełnę o dwa cm cieńszą niż wymiar krokwi. Dalej tak jak wszyscy.

----------


## Marek30022

Widzę, że bardzo nośny temat tak jak pytanie czy lać beton bezpośrednio do ziemi na ławy fundamentowe. Ja osobiście robiłem po staremu, czyli ławy w szalunkach a dach pełne deskowanie pod dachówkę ceramiczną. Nie wiem czy folia jest lepsza czy nie ale widziałem jak po roku zdejmowano blachę pod którą była folia. Folia była zniszczona, chyba przez wysoką temperaturę (rozciągnięta i pomarszczona). Może była źle położona, może była złej jakości, tego nie wiem ale wolałem nie ryzykować. Okna, drzwi, nawet klepkę można wymienić po kilkunastu latach. Dach robi się na dziesiątki lat.

----------


## buziaczek

Ja wydeskowałem położyłem papę i obserwowałem po obfitych deszczach.Da się zauważyć wszelkie nieszczelności.Nabiłem łaty i kontrłaty położyłem blachodachówkę i obserwowałem.Położone wszystko zgodnie ze sztuką wiec nie moze byc problemów.Teraz  zacznę od wewnątrz upewniwszy się że wszystko jest w porządku bez obaw że cieknie.To wszystko można robić właśnie w takiej kolejności nia na łapu capu ocieplę położę folię wydeskuję i będę pewny że nic nie zgnije.

----------


## ppp.j

Zatwardziałym zwolennikom folii paroprzepuszczalnej sugeruję zajrzeć tu http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=20555

----------


## Dominiqo

> No to podnosze wynik dla desek ... 
> Deskowałem całosc na to papa .... i cacy ... pozostało tak sobie 2 sezony bo kasiure na dachóweczke zbierałem   
> Po mojemu decha to jest decha .... jak ci dekarze bedą dachóweczke zakłądać to pewnie niejednemu noga sie omsknie i folie przedziurawi jak nie przypilnujesz to byle jak pokleją. Zaraz pewnie odezwią się obroncy folii itd .. ale jakoś nie mam przekonania do tego wynalazku.. U rodziców dam przedwojenny pełne deskowanie ... i do dziś bez problemów ... 
> Troche kasy wiecej wydane ale spię spokojnie ...


Jak słusznie zauważyłeś nie miałś kasy na dachówke i założe się ze na 95 procent to dlatego deskowaleś bo Ci majster kazał...

----------


## gkam

Witam wszystkich, 

Mam pytanie. Jaki rodzaj papy do wstępnego krycia, żeby nie przepłacić i była odpowienio mocna ?

----------

katarzyna sławińska napisała



> Deskuj Niemcy zmądrzeli też kładli folie ale teraz kupuja drewno z Polski a Polakom wciskają tą swoją folię


Czy to prawda? Może to ktoś potwierdzić?
Moj - być może - wykonawca dachu mówi, że dechy i papa to wyrzucone pieniądze. Pracował kilkanaście lat w Niemczech i tam prawie wszyscy kładą własnie folie. 
Ale może teraz już nie?

----------


## BEZWIES

> Deskuj Niemcy zmądrzeli też kładli folie ale teraz kupuja drewno z Polski a Polakom wciskają tą swoją folię


Kasia to pewnie nawet paszportu nie ma i takie glupoty pier.... !

----------


## Danielek

a czy ktos moze mi powiedziec:
deskowanie 12 zł za metr2 to drogo czy tanie ? jest to robocizna z materialem.

----------


## chokie

Podnosze wynik dla deskowania. U nas dach odeskowany. opapowany, pokryty dachówkš ceramicznš Creatona. Ja jestem zadowolona... Mam solidny dach.  :cool:

----------


## piejar

Ja mam folię i nie żałuję.
Argumenty:
- kasa,
- niepotrzebna komplikacja tematu,
- to dachówka musi być możliwie jak najbardziej szczelna (mam Koramic L15 z podwójnym zamkiem) - jeżeli dachówka przepuści wodę w większej ilości to deskowanie prędzej czy później zgnije, bo papa też nie jest wieczna,
- a papa to niby jest niezniszczalna ?
- mieszkałem w starym przedwojennym domu, gdzie był ogromny dach z karpiówki i nie było tam ani folii  :Smile:  ani deskowania - po prostu dach był szczelny (albo kapało gdy był nieszczelny  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: ),
- zdecydowanie gorsza wentylacja wełny docieplającej poddasze -papa przepuszcza powietrze?
Jak zmienię zdanie to wpadnę sprostować

----------


## Danielek

hehe, tylko ze pape mozna latwo naprawic, a z folia obawiam sie ze moze byc tak: zdejmujesz dachowki za x lat a tu nie ma foliiiii i co teraz ?  :wink:  a ludzie strasza. Deska + papa jest od dawna, mam strych w firmie budynek przedwojenny, deska + papa, i do tej pory deski cale sa.

----------


## Da-Vid

Dla jednych teflon na patelni lub folia na dachu to jedna wielka bujda a dla innych super bajer lub po prostu postęp . Można kupić patelnię zwykłą lub teflonową za 10 lub 100 zł i zniszczyć ją po kilku dniach /choć dalej będzie wyglądała świetnie/. 
Wszystko sprowadza się do świadomości w dążeniu do celu i Ludzi którzy mają ten cel wykonać . Jeżeli ktoś robił przez ostatnie lata dach w syatemie tradycyjnym na wszelkie nowinki będzie nastawiony negatywnie . Natomiast nowe technologie wymagają dokształconego wykonawcy /by nie wypalał dziur w dachu   :Lol:  / i inwestora który wie czego może oczekiwać od wybranych patelni/komputra/dachu.

ps.
budujesz na wieczność czy dla siebie ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Obie technologie sš dobre pod warunkiem, że będš dobrze wykonane! Większoć iwestorów stosujšc  folię myli, że jak zakryje szybko dach to już jest OK zapominajšc o tym, że równie szybko należy jš zabudować od wewnštrz chronišc przed atakiem promieni UV. Jak tego nie robiš wczeniej czy póniej będš mieli kłopoty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piejar

> budujesz na wieczność czy dla siebie ?


Ja buduję dla siebie. Na wieczność to może coś się uchować w Krakowie, Poznaniu, Warszawie. Ile jest 200 letnich domów w Waszej okolicy? (pomijam "starówki", rynki itp). Zauważcie, że my generalnie budujemy "za solidnie" i "na wieczność"  :Wink2: . Tylko kto będzie chciał w takim domu mieszkać za 30 lat? Kupilibyście 30 letni dom?. Wracając jednak do tematu deskowania - podtrzymuję zdanie o szczelnej dachówce.

----------


## Danielek

tyle ze jesli dobrze zrozumialem to pelne deskoawnie materialy+robocizna to koszt 12 zl za metr2
przy moim dachu wychodzi 3000 zl, a folia tyvek solid wyjdzie chyba cos ok 1700 zl. Wiec jesli deskowanie ma zalety na folia 
ze jest sprawdzone, 
ze lepiej izoluje akustycznie, 
ze w jakis sposob ociepla, 
ze spimy spokojnie, bo trudno spaprac

to chyba warto te 1300 zl doplacic ?

----------


## piejar

Deskuj i śpij spokojnie. 
Ale nie łudź się, spaprać można naprawdę wszystko.

----------


## Yanek

Trochę żałuję, że nie deskowałem. Pomimo zastosowania b.dobrej folii Dorken'a jako tak nie daje mi spokoju to, że od niej tyle zależy.
Ale przedmówcy majš rację - wszystko można spierdzielić.

----------


## Danielek

racja, racja. tyle ze ja bardziej sie boje tego co bedzie z dobrze polozona folia za kilka lat 5-10-15 ?? i dlatego chyba wybiore tradycje.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

I masz rację! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Danielek

wiecie co chyba mi sie cos pokrecilo  :wink:  nie bylem doinformowany do konca, tak mi sie wydaje.
Deskowanie to 12zl za m2 sama robocizna
do tego deski, papa i gwozdzie.
moj dach ma 260 metrow, desek wyjdzie 7 kubikow po 450 zl czyli w sumie 3150zł same deski na deskowanie 
3120zł robocizna
do tego papa i gwozdzie  :ohmy:  
Wiec deskowanie na moj dach bedzie kosztowalo w sumie 7 tys zl ?   :Confused:  
a folia tyvek solid 1300 zl   :Confused:  

dobrze ja licze?

----------


## rafałek

Tak czytam jakie ceny wymyślają majstry za tradycję i zastanawiam się czy tu ktoś na łeb dostaje czy co? Ale to jest jakaś prawidłowość. Wszelkie metody tradycyjne są wyp[ierane przez nowinki, coraz więcej wykonawców przechodzi na nie, przez co jest coraz mniej chętnych do tradycji a ceny przez to rosną. ROzmawiałem ostatnio z pewnym znajomym który w latach 80 wyjechał do Niemiec i tam założył firmę budowlaną. Jakieś 5 lat temu wybudował sobie w Polsce dom, teraz wybudował kolejny dla gości. Potrzebował kogoś do pomocy i szukał w Polsce po czym sprowadził swoich ludzi z Niemiec stwierdzając, że ktoś tu zwariował ze stawkami.

----------


## Danielek

cenia sie, cenia   :Confused:  
czyli dobrze licze ?  :Confused:

----------


## jabko

Mój dach 200m2
5m3 deski * 400zł = 2000zł
Gwoździe
Robocizna własna

60m2 desek i tak będę miał na budowie kupione do szalunków. Jeszcze z 20m2 na baraczek.
W sumie dokupić trzeba deski za 1200zł.
Czyli koszt taki jak folii

Za to dojdzie papa.

----------


## Danielek

> Mój dach 200m2
> 5m3 deski * 400zł = 2000zł
> Gwoździe
> Robocizna własna
> 
> 60m2 desek i tak będę miał na budowie kupione do szalunków. Jeszcze z 20m2 na baraczek.
> W sumie dokupić trzeba deski za 1200zł.
> Czyli koszt taki jak folii
> 
> Za to dojdzie papa.


no ja nike mam szopki, mam garasz blaszany  :wink: 
pracuje, wiec nie mam czasu na nabijanie desek i zbijanie/rozbijanie szopki.
Robocizna wlasna to tez "pieniadz" chyba ze pracujesz za darmo to u mnie tez mozesz ponabijac  :wink:

----------


## Wwiola

No niestety deskowanie jest drogie. Dużo droższe niż papa (niestety), dlatego podjęcie decyzji deskowanie czy papa powinno nastąpić PRZED wyborem i umową z wykonawcą. Dlatego, ze za "dodatkowe" deskowanie fachowiec policzy co najmniej 10zł/m2, natomiast gdy umawiasz się na całą więźbę (a jeszcze lepiej dach) cena deskowania nie jest tak wysoka. Jakoś zawsze tak wychodzi, ze ryczałt wychodzi taniej. Ja za dach : więźba, deskowanie, papa, dachówka, orynnowanie, obróbki, okan dachowe - słowem całość pałaciłam 45 zł - fachowcy bardzo dobrzy więc nie tani, ale dach mam zrobiony bardzo dobrze. I jeszcze jedno. Jeśli decydujesz się na deskowanie warto pomysleć o nadbitce. Po prostu zamiast desek na okapach zastosowac np boazerie i odpada koszt podbitki.

----------


## Kacperski

:Lol:  Bardzo dobrze liczysz- deski,papa.. to znaczy ,że z góry zakładamy,że dachówka będzie do kitu i td.
Szkoda pieniędzy - TYVEK SOLID dobrze położony to naprawde  dobre rozwiązanie, już na ten temat było tyle wypowiedzi!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Danielek

ja nie twierdze ze folia czy dachowka bedzie przeciekac odrazu, ale co z "TYVEK SOLID" za 10-20 lat ? bedzie jeszcze na dachu? czy czeka kosztowny remont ? :/

----------


## Kacperski

Firma Du Pont znana m.in. z wynalezienia Lycry, teflonu i bardzo wielu innych materiałów ,nawet sobie nie zdajemy sprawy.Bardzo ciekawa faktura Tyveka- splot niezliczonej ilości włókien polietylenowych,stosowane na dachach od 25 lat itd. , itd - można o tym poczytac w internecie.Warto.
Namawiam też do zmierzenia się z folią, próby rozdarcia, cięcia, zobaczyć w hurtowni jak powietrze przechodzi a woda stoi tygodniami i nic.Takie próby można robić z różnymi foliami czy membranami i porównać.
Powinniśmy również otrzymać gwarancję od sprzedawcy - firma udziela 30 lat gwarancji na piśmie a jak ktoś  wcześniej pisał można zle odeskować dach, można zle położyć papę, można zle położyć folię, można zle położyć dachówkę itd. Uważam,że obok *dobrego materiału potrzebny nam dekarz*Pozdrawiam

----------


## jabko

> ...
> pracuje, wiec nie mam czasu na nabijanie desek i zbijanie/rozbijanie szopki.
> Robocizna wlasna to tez "pieniadz" chyba ze pracujesz za darmo to u mnie tez mozesz ponabijac


Z tą drogą własnarobocizną to nie wiem o co wam chodzi.
Jak mam siedzieć po południu (po pracy) i patrzeć na budowlańców
to równie dobrze mogę to sam zrobić. I jak by nie liczyć robocizna = 0zł.

Chyba że ktoś dzień w dzień pracuje do 19-tej ale nie wierze że w jakimkolwiek zawodzie nie ma tak żeby wygospodarować parę wolnych popołudni.

----------


## rafałek

No właśnie, tak to już jest z tą praca własną. Dla jednego może to być kara, dla innego po ciężkim dniu na pewno nic przyjemnego, a jeszcze inny idzie na siłownię   :cool:  .

----------


## Danielek

silownia nie jest zla   :cool:  
pawdopodobnie zrobie folie tyvek solid, i wpadne tutaj za 20 lat  :wink:  dm znac czy mam nadal tyvek na dachu 
 :big grin:

----------


## wyrozumialy

nie wiem czy precyzyjnie zadam pytanie .,..... amator  :smile: 

pod dachowke ceramiczna ........ deskowac ...czy klasc plyty (nie wiem jak sie te wiorowe nazywaj)


nie jest potrzebna odp. na dzisiaj , ale w miare pilne  :smile:

----------


## WM 08

Poczytaj dokładnie wszystkie posty. Są dwie "szkoły" czy deskować czy dawać folię. Napewno nie płyty OSB bo są dużo droższe od desek. Dobrze ułożyć folię na więźbie to bardzo duża sztuka, szczególnie na bardziej skomplikowanym dachu. Oglądałam jak to zrobili u sąsiadów. Przy krokwiach narożnych i koszowych oraz przy lukarnach nie było to ani ładnie ani dobrze zrobione. Tam gdzie im nie schodziło się dobrze pokleili taśmą klejącą. Może kotoś ma zaufanie do takiego klejenia bo ja nie.

----------


## brachol

cena OSB zalezy od grubosci i przy grubosci 12 mm jest porownywalna z cena desek a taka grubosc chyba wystarczy na dach? a szybkosc kladzenia duzo wieksza niz desek

----------


## Radek1974

Witam,

Ja deskowałem około 200 m kwad. dach kopertowy
Koszty:
5 m3 desek po 480 zł
więźba - 2100
papa 15 rolek po 50 zł
gwoździe - 300 zł
robocizna -3200 za wszystko (dach +papa+założenie rynien na cały dom piętrowy z poddaszem)

czas wykonania 3 dni 
6 osób w ekipie od dachu.

Pełne zadowolenie nic nie przecieka

Radek

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Poczytaj dokładnie wszystkie posty. Są dwie "szkoły" czy deskować czy dawać folię. Napewno nie płyty OSB bo są dużo droższe od desek. Dobrze ułożyć folię na więźbie to bardzo duża sztuka, szczególnie na bardziej skomplikowanym dachu. Oglądałam jak to zrobili u sąsiadów. Przy krokwiach narożnych i koszowych oraz przy lukarnach nie było to ani ładnie ani dobrze zrobione. Tam gdzie im nie schodziło się dobrze pokleili taśmą klejącą. Może kotoś ma zaufanie do takiego klejenia bo ja nie.


staralem sie czytac uwaznie i moze sprecyzuje pytanie...poniewaz...rozwinalem troszke inaczej brzmiacy watek

!!! NIE interesuje mnie same foliowanie.... (dlugo by pisac)  !!!

zastanawiam sie deczy czy plyty ..

dodam iz zdaje sobie sprawe, ze plyty moga byc drozsze...rowniejsze...szybciej sie kladzie...ale chialbym poznac ich MINUSY

----------


## wyrozumialy

> cena OSB zalezy od grubosci i przy grubosci 12 mm jest porownywalna z cena desek a taka grubosc chyba wystarczy na dach? a szybkosc kladzenia duzo wieksza niz desek


w cenach jestem calkowicie nie zorientowny

czy mozna prosic o jakich producentow?

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Witam,
> 
> Ja deskowałem około 200 m kwad. dach kopertowy
> Koszty:
> ( ... )
> czas wykonania 3 dni 
> 6 osób w ekipie od dachu.
> 
> Pełne zadowolenie nic nie przecieka
> ...



drugie pytanie bedzie PAPA     .... TAK?  czy  NIE?

----------


## rafałek

> staralem sie czytac uwaznie i moze sprecyzuje pytanie...poniewaz...rozwinalem troszke inaczej brzmiacy watek
> 
> !!! NIE interesuje mnie same foliowanie.... (dlugo by pisac)  !!!
> 
> zastanawiam sie deczy czy plyty ..
> 
> dodam iz zdaje sobie sprawe, ze plyty moga byc drozsze...rowniejsze...szybciej sie kladzie...ale chialbym poznac ich MINUSY


Płyta może wyjść podobnie jak deska, ale nie mówię tego z praktyki. Najlepiej jak byś się zorientował ile wyjdzie Ci m2 OSB i deski. A co na to.... papa i po kłopocie. Pamiętaj tylko o tym by przy ocieplaniu skosów zachować szczelinę wentylacyjną i by ta miałą jakieś ujście w kalenicy.

----------


## wyrozumialy

Płyta może wyjść podobnie jak deska, ale nie mówię tego z praktyki. Najlepiej jak byś się zorientował ile wyjdzie Ci m2 OSB i deski. A co na to.... papa i po kłopocie. Pamiętaj tylko o tym by przy ocieplaniu skosów zachować szczelinę wentylacyjną i by ta miałą jakieś ujście w kalenicy.[/quote]

no to juz chyba potrzebowalbym rysunkow aby zajarzyc  :smile:   no kiedys gdzies moj Tatulek..jak ociepll dach dal dodatkowo folie....ktora schodzila do specjalnej ryynny wewnarz dachu i odprowadzala skropliny oraz....w razie czego jakby powstaly jkies przecieki na dachu...petent chlopski ale zdaje egzamin do dzis!!...no ja raczej nie bede mial miejsc na tkie eksperymeenty

----------


## rafałek

> Płyta może wyjść podobnie jak deska, ale nie mówię tego z praktyki. Najlepiej jak byś się zorientował ile wyjdzie Ci m2 OSB i deski. A co na to.... papa i po kłopocie. Pamiętaj tylko o tym by przy ocieplaniu skosów zachować szczelinę wentylacyjną i by ta miałą jakieś ujście w kalenicy.


no to juz chyba potrzebowalbym rysunkow aby zajarzyc  :smile:   no kiedys gdzies moj Tatulek..jak ociepll dach dal dodatkowo folie....ktora schodzila do specjalnej ryynny wewnarz dachu i odprowadzala skropliny oraz....w razie czego jakby powstaly jkies przecieki na dachu...petent chlopski ale zdaje egzamin do dzis!!...no ja raczej nie bede mial miejsc na tkie eksperymeenty[/quote]

Tu nie trzeba rysunków. Chodzi o to by wełna nie dochodziła do deskowania (nie ważne czy to deska czy OSB). Przestrzeń ta właśnie ma wentylować wełnę i ma mieć ujście. Ot cała filozofia.

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Tu nie trzeba rysunków. Chodzi o to by wełna nie dochodziła do deskowania (nie ważne czy to deska czy OSB). Przestrzeń ta właśnie ma wentylować wełnę i ma mieć ujście. Ot cała filozofia.



to pozostaje PYTANIE ... zasdnicze....DESKA czy PŁYTA


plusy i minusy  :smile: 


DESKA:

-plusy:

-minusy:


PŁYTA:

-plusy:

-minusy:

----------


## wartownik

Zalety plyt dachowych:
- szczelnosc pokrycia ,
- paroprzepuszczalnosc
- latwosc wykonania ,
- nie trzeba folii paroprzepuszczalnej , papy itp.

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Zalety plyt dachowych:
> 1 - szczelnosc pokrycia ,
> 2 - paroprzepuszczalnosc
> 3 - latwosc wykonania ,
> 4 - nie trzeba folii paroprzepuszczalnej , papy itp.


?

1 - jestem w stanie sie zgodzic...z rownoscia materialu,
2 - a deska ma gorsze wlasciwosci ??  
3 - podejrzewam ze w 100%
4 - no tutaj n zdrowy rozsadek...chyba trzeba cos polozyc...bo w uniwersalnosc TYCH plyt...wlaczajac wodoodpornosc raczej nie wierze !!

.. a obwy..akimi "gów....nymi" klejami jest nasaczona ta plyta...co stanowi raczej jej duza trwalosc, ale... czy nie ma to raczej skutkow ubocznych...wydzielanie jakis podejrzanych srodkow....TYLKO prosze mi mowic...ze komorki rowniez sa szkodliwe etc.

P.S.
pozwolilem sobie na ponumerowanie punktow

----------


## wartownik

> Napisał wartownik
> 
> Zalety plyt dachowych:
> 1 - szczelnosc pokrycia ,
> 2 - paroprzepuszczalnosc
> 3 - latwosc wykonania ,
> 4 - nie trzeba folii paroprzepuszczalnej , papy itp.
> 
> 
> ...


Przyklad :
- plyta DWD paroprzepuszczalna , od ponad 10-ciu lat na rynku , 16 mm , 6,40 euro m2 ,oczywiscie rabacik , specjalne pioro-wpust zapewniajace szczelnosc pokrycia . 
Warstwy- krokwie , max. rozstaw 1m , plyta , kontrlata , lata , np. dachowka.

Nigdy nie  stosowalem na tej plycie  folii paroprzepuszczalnej i nigdy nie widzialem na innych dachach , ale nie twierdze , ze nie mozna   :Roll:  
Mysle , ze plyty to przyszlosc .

----------


## wyrozumialy

[quote="wartownik"]


> Napisał wartownik
> 
> P.S.
> pozwolilem sobie na ponumerowanie punktow
> 
> 
> Przyklad :
> - plyta DWD paroprzepuszczalna , od ponad 10-ciu lat na rynku , 16 mm , 6,40 euro m2 ,oczywiscie rabacik , specjalne pioro-wpust zapewniajace szczelnosc pokrycia . 
> Warstwy- krokwie , max. rozstaw 1m , plyta , kontrlata , lata , np. dachowka.
> ...


a jakies WWW ??

----------


## wartownik

Tutaj jest dodana folia w okapie , moze chca wlozyc do rynny   :Roll:  
www.grund-bau-haus.de/fertighaus/dach.htm

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Tutaj jest dodana folia w okapie , moze chca wlozyc do rynny   
> www.grund-bau-haus.de/fertighaus/dach.htm



... ale chodzilo mi o producentow plyt...

no pluski..minuski  :smile:

----------


## e.kala

Nie czytałam całego postu, ale tez zastanawiam się nad problemem, czy deskować, czy nie. Pan od dachów stwierdził, że wrócił ze szkolenia i najlepiej by było dach odeskować i na to folię. Pokazywał mi przekrój dachu: była deska (szpary między dechami), na to folia i dachówka.
Co wy na to? Może papa naprawdę jest za szczelna i jest za słaba wentylacja. Już nic nie wiem   :Confused:

----------


## AVID

No cóz ja rozpętałem ten post i powiem że z perespektywy czasu doradzę tym którzy sa przed wyborem.Moim skromnym zdaniem lepiej odeskować dach a położyć tanszą dachówke np.cementowa zamiast ceramiczna .Ja bym tak teraz zrobił na miejscu kogoś kto sie zastanawia nad tym z pobudek finansowych.Ja sie zastanawiałem raczej z pobudek technologicznych  bo na pewnych etapach technologia jest ważniejsza niz pieniądze.Tak jest z dachem bo cięzko go potam zdejmować i deskować itd.Jesli chodzi o moje spostrzeżenia to dach jest  mysle ze o 100% stabilniejszy nic nie puka nie strzyka i nie pęka .Takie jest moje zdanie doda ze nie jestem inzynierem budowlanym .Dom buduje sam i ucze sie na własnych błędach a czasem wykorzystuje doświadczenie innych.

PS.Powiem szczerze ze wtedy jak myslałem o tym była  naprawde 01.42 w nocy a ja rano nastepnego dnia miałem podjąc decyzje :smile:  :smile: )

----------


## annanatali

E.Kala dokładnie to samo słyszałam ostatnio w firmie dachowej. Pewnie jest to prawda, tylko koszt znów większy, bo folia jednak droższa od papy.

----------


## e.kala

Jeżeli chodzi o folię to pan mi prezentował taką za 4,8 m2. Mój dach to 240 m2 a więc wychodzi 1152, a więc gdyby ta suma wpłynęła na lepszą wentylację to wydaje mi się,że warto.

Dom buduję z silki, myśląc, że nic nie będzie rosło to może jednak zainwestuję w tą folię. Oszczędzę w tym, że sami zaimpregnujemy deski do deskowania (może część desek będzie z "odzysku")  :big grin:

----------


## wyrozumialy

> ( . . . )
> PS.Powiem szczerze ze wtedy jak myslałem o tym była  naprawde 01.42 w nocy a ja rano nastepnego dnia miałem podjąc decyzje)



pyt. 1

deski czy plyta ?



pyt. 2

papa czy folia ?

----------


## kaczorek.

ja odeskowałem całość blacha na dachu.
jak by była dachowka tez bym deskował + papa 
co do wyborow deska czy płyta jako tradycjonalista wybral bym deski dlaczego ? 

plusy deski 

1. -wg. mnie 1m2 desek nawet 3" jest tańszy od płyt 
2. bez problemów można przybić samemu bez pomocy nawet 1 osoby 
3. łatwiej wymienić nadgnitą lub uszkodzoną 1 deskę a nie płyte która ma kilka m2 (moja sb.ocena) 
4.mniejsza ilość odpadow w przypadku desek 
5.częśc desek można wycheblować i wyfrezować od spodu i juz podbitka gotowa  :wink:  
6 lepsza izolacyjność cieplna 

minusy 

1.trzeba je zakonserwować 
2.czasami trafiają się tkz. okorki (trzeba je zlikwidować) 
3. kupione deski mogą być chore dlatego wazny jest solidny dostawca (tartak bądz sklad) 

 :big tongue:

----------


## wyrozumialy

. . .  a temat plyt ..moglby ktos naswietlic


..za deski wielkie dzieki

----------


## el-ka

Mnie się zdaje, że płyty i deskowanie to "przedobrzenie", ja osobiście nie słyszałam, żeby ktoś narzekał na dach z kuli folii, raczej, że dachówki źle kładli. To nie deskowanie i papa ma chronić dach tylko dachówka, bo po co by była? Przecież nie tylko dla szpanu.Kiedyś była tylko papa, jako wstepne krycie, więc deskowanie było konieczne.Interesowały mnie płyty dachowe Ytong, ale po rozeznaniu cena okazała sie tak kosmiczna, że ze złota ten dach musiałby byc, a parametry wcale nie lepsze niż ocieplenia wełną. Może większa bezwładność i przez to lepszy komfort cieplny poddasza, ale cena chora całkiem.

----------


## wyrozumialy

> ( . . . ) ale cena chora całkiem.



chcialbym rozpatrzyc wzgledu techniczne......nie cenowe ..... dechy plyta....decyzja ze jedna z tych rzeczy bedzie...JUZ ZAPADLA....teraz chodzi o rezeznanie ktora z nich wybrac... i kierowal bym sie wzgledami merytorycznymi...a nie cena   ok?!

----------


## el-ka

Oj fajnie, jak cena nie gra dla kogoś roli, ale patrz też na parametry i porównanie z ceną, bo tak to jesteś idealny klient do rżnięcia - może nawet dostaniesz dobry lub bardzo dobry towar, ale za cenę znacznie zawyżoną, także dla tego, żebyś miał poczucie bezpieczeństwa i własnej wartości, że skoro dałeś tyle kasy, to na pewno dobre. A już na pewno nie dawaj do zrozumienia tej gotowości do przepłacania sprzedawcom i wykonawcom! Ponadto teraz większość materiałów od pewnego poziomu ma bardzo zbliżone parametry. Nie przepłacaj, kasa też się kiedyś kończy!

----------


## Lord Vader

Ja odeskowałem i nie żałuje.  cieplej, ciszej. Tym bardziej, ze mam poddasze uzytkowe

Lord Vader

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Ja odeskowałem i nie żałuje.  cieplej, ciszej. Tym bardziej, ze mam poddasze uzytkowe
> 
> Lord Vader



Co kolega ma na deskach


no mysle ze ja desek "duzo"...to sa i przerwy....chlod jk woda....znajdzie sobie miejsce...

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Oj fajnie, jak cena nie gra dla kogoś roli, ale patrz też na parametry i porównanie z ceną, bo tak to jesteś idealny klient do rżnięcia - może nawet dostaniesz dobry lub bardzo dobry towar, ale za cenę znacznie zawyżoną, także dla tego, żebyś miał poczucie bezpieczeństwa i własnej wartości, że skoro dałeś tyle kasy, to na pewno dobre. A już na pewno nie dawaj do zrozumienia tej gotowości do przepłacania sprzedawcom i wykonawcom! Ponadto teraz większość materiałów od pewnego poziomu ma bardzo zbliżone parametry. Nie przepłacaj, kasa też się kiedyś kończy!



DZIWNE FORUM...ODPOWIEDZIALEM KOLEDZE...I WCIELO POSTA  :sad: 

podejrzewam, ze jeden z kolegow w tym samym czasie odpowiadal..ale nie powinno miec to miejsca

----------


## Marzin

Ostatnio dzwoniłem do cieśli, żeby ugadać się na termin i na cenę. Podczas rozmowy cieśla zapytał, czy dach ma być deskowany. Oczywiście wcześniej się nad tym nie zastanawiałem, więc ja zapytałem: 
- a co Pan zaleca...?

Cieśla: - no pewnie, ze deskowanie!
Ja: - no to będzie deskowanie! Padła cena 8 zł/m2. 



Po przeczytaniu tego wątka, utwierdziłem się, że podjęłem słuszną decyzję. Bedę miał poddasze użytkowe, a do tego sceptycznie podchodzę do produktów typu folia, czort wie jak ona będzie wyglądała za 20 lat.

----------


## wyrozumialy

> ( . . . )
> 
> Po przeczytaniu tego wątka, utwierdziłem się, że podjęłem słuszną decyzję. Bedę miał poddasze użytkowe, a do tego sceptycznie podchodzę do produktów typu folia, czort wie jak ona będzie wyglądała za 20 lat.



z wersja 20 letnia sie zgadzam...a mozesz zadac ciesli pytanie co sdzi o plytach...zamiast desek ??

----------


## jeżyk

Ja deskowałem, ale po dostawie desek (sporo było nie okorowanych) pomyslałem o zwrocie desek i kupieniu płyt OSB, niestety więźba już była i rozstaw  krokwi nie sprzyjał płytom, były by duże odpady. Tak więc ja radzę płytę i dostować rozstaw kroikwi do wymiarów płyty, cenowo może trochę drożej ale mniej siwych włosów na głowie (kora, robale i inne świństwa)

----------


## wartownik

Wyobrazcie sobie dach , w ktorym sa plyty i dachowka ceramiczna , nie ma folii paroprzepuszczalnej , praktycznie nie ma odpadow  plyt , no i plyty nie przepuszczaja  ani jednej kropli wody , oczywiscie same  sa paroprzepuszczalne   :cool:

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Ja deskowałem, ale po dostawie desek (sporo było nie okorowanych) pomyslałem o zwrocie desek i kupieniu płyt OSB, niestety więźba już była i rozstaw  krokwi nie sprzyjał płytą, były by duże odpady. Tak więc ja radzę płytę i dostować rozstaw kroikwi do wymiarów płyty, cenowo może trochę drożej ale mniej siwych włosów na głowie (kora, robale i inne świństwa)



 ... no wlasnie....takie mam obawy...o jakich kolega wspomina...dlatego...zastanawiam sie nad deska...czy plyta  :sad:

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Wyobrazcie sobie dach , w ktorym sa plyty i dachowka ceramiczna , nie ma folii paroprzepuszczalnej , praktycznie nie ma odpadow  plyt , no i plyty nie przepuszczaja  ani jednej kropli wody , oczywiscie same  sa paroprzepuszczalne



jakby mogl kolega jasniej bo chyb niezaskoczylem...albo  :smile:  moze gotowiec...i poda mi kolega wnioski ze swojej wypowiedzi .... tak specjalnie dla mnie z czystej sympatii

----------


## Jacek K.

Nie wiem, czy ktoś pisał o tym wcześniej, ale widziałem kiedyś przekroje dachów (chyba norweskich) i tam pod płytę OSB dawano dodatkowo folię wiatroizolacyjną albo jakiś olejowany papier, bo OSB ma mniejszy opór cieplny niż deska i jest gładka dzięki żywicy i łatwiej skrapla się pod nią para wodna. Zjawisko to może wystąpić w okresie przejściowym jesień-zima i zima-wiosna, kiedy w dzień mamy parne ciepłe powietrze, a wieczorami i nocami występują przymrozki. Na nieoheblowanej desce woda nie lubi się skraplać tylko zawilgoci deskę i krokwie i wsiąknie, po czym czym szybko odparuje następnego dnia (dzięki wentylacji połaci), nawet w mróz. Woda skraplana na spodzie OSB kapie na wełnę i tam musi być folia, żeby to po niej ściekała woda. Zupełnie jak pod blachami. OSB jest droga, więc po co tak kombinować? Żeby przyspieszyć siobie pracę? Ja będę miał nieoheblowane, felcowane deski - szczelnie, mocniej i taniej niż OSB.

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Nie wiem, czy ktoś pisał o tym wcześniej, ale widziałem kiedyś przekroje dachów (chyba norweskich) i tam pod płytę OSB dawano dodatkowo folię wiatroizolacyjną albo jakiś olejowany papier, bo OSB ma mniejszy opór cieplny niż deska i jest gładka dzięki żywicy i łatwiej skrapla się pod nią para wodna. Zjawisko to może wystąpić w okresie przejściowym jesień-zima i zima-wiosna, kiedy w dzień mamy parne ciepłe powietrze, a wieczorami i nocami występują przymrozki. Na nieoheblowanej desce woda nie lubi się skraplać tylko zawilgoci deskę i krokwie i wsiąknie, po czym czym szybko odparuje następnego dnia (dzięki wentylacji połaci), nawet w mróz. Woda skraplana na spodzie OSB kapie na wełnę i tam musi być folia, żeby to po niej ściekała woda. Zupełnie jak pod blachami. OSB jest droga, więc po co tak kombinować? Żeby przyspieszyć siobie pracę? Ja będę miał nieoheblowane, felcowane deski - szczelnie, mocniej i taniej niż OSB.



WoW  dziekuje...bardzo konkretna wypowiedz....utkwi mi w pamieci

----------


## speek

Ja startuje z parterówką i też ciesle przekonali mnie do dekowania.
Coś w tym musi być

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Ja startuje z parterówką i też ciesle przekonali mnie do dekowania.
> Coś w tym musi być



a na teski co polozone bedzie???

----------


## e.kala

Ja myślę, że deskowanie tak, ale potem membrana paroprzepuszczalna.

Tak ja zrobię, ale teraz myślę nad impregnacją tych desek. Kupić impregnowane, czy samemu to zrobić i jak? Chyba muszę poczytać na tym forum o impregnacji.

A jak to zrobiliście (pytanie do tych co już po dachu), jaka decha została użyta do deskowania?

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Ja myślę, że deskowanie tak, ale potem membrana paroprzepuszczalna.
> 
> Tak ja zrobię, ale teraz myślę nad impregnacją tych desek. Kupić impregnowane, czy samemu to zrobić i jak? Chyba muszę poczytać na tym forum o impregnacji.
> 
> A jak to zrobiliście (pytanie do tych co już po dachu), jaka decha została użyta do deskowania?



membrana...sam nie wiem....  :sad:  ?

impregnacja..jezeli beda w trtaku jakos impregnowane to musisz wiedziec czym...poniewaz,......nie mozna mieszac srodkow impregnujacych...wazne jest na jakiej sa bazie


Kiedy dach bedziesz robil?  ... i czemu np nie papa ?!!

----------


## Jacek K.

> Ja myślę, że deskowanie tak, ale potem membrana paroprzepuszczalna.
> 
> Tak ja zrobię, ale teraz myślę nad impregnacją tych desek. Kupić impregnowane, czy samemu to zrobić i jak? Chyba muszę poczytać na tym forum o impregnacji.
> 
> A jak to zrobiliście (pytanie do tych co już po dachu), jaka decha została użyta do deskowania?


A po co membrana na deskach???? Ja widzę dla niej zastosowanie tylko wtedy, gdy ktoś chce mieć na widoku całe poddasze aż pod kalenicę. Zazwyczaj jednak albo poddasza się nie użytkuje albo dzieli na użytkowe i strych sufitem/stropem/dolnym pasem wiązarów/jętkami itd. To powyżej nie musi być paroprzepuszczalne, bo jest wentylowane (bo jest nieszczelne).
Dach i tak trzeba wentylować a wtedy zastosowanie dla membran jest jakby mniejsze.

----------


## wyrozumialy

[quote="Jacek K."]


> ( . . .)
> Dach i tak trzeba wentylować a wtedy zastosowanie dla membran jest jakby mniejsze.


Bardzo sluszne uwagi

----------


## Świerzak

> Marzin napisał: 
> 
> 
> ( . . . ) 
> 
> Po przeczytaniu tego wątka, utwierdziłem się, że podjęłem słuszną decyzję. Bedę miał poddasze użytkowe, a do tego sceptycznie podchodzę do produktów typu folia, czort wie jak ona będzie wyglądała za 20 lat.



ja nie czort.. a wiem jak będzie wygladała folia za 5 lat... PRÓCHNO!!

 zależy jeszcze w jakich warunkach była położona, ile czasu narażona na słońce itp.... a ta gwiazdka raczej folii nie sprzyja...

jeśli folia to naprawde dobrej renomowanej firmy, gwarancja itp...
 a ja i tak dam pape..

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Marzin napisał: 
> 
> 
> ( . . . ) 
> 
> Po przeczytaniu tego wątka, utwierdziłem się, że podjęłem słuszną decyzję. Bedę miał poddasze użytkowe, a do tego sceptycznie podchodzę do produktów typu folia, czort wie jak ona będzie wyglądała za 20 lat. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jakie plusy dla PAPY ???

gwarancja..to bzdurka...nie ma dystrybutora...pozostaje Sad ...wole bez gwarancji a pewne rozwiazanie...w miare mozliwosci

----------


## Marzin

> a ja i tak dam pape..


 i ja też !  :cool:  
Konstrukcja
Deskowanie
Papa
Dachówki cementowe (jakieś takie "w rozsądnej cenie"

Nie mam siana na jakieś cuda.

----------


## e.kala

Jak już wcześniej pisałam wysłuchałam wykładu pana od dachów, jaka to papa jest niedobra. Uważają, że papa jedynie wtedy powinna być stosowana, jeżeli nie kładziemy dachówki w tym samym roku.
Folie, czy też membrany paraprzepuszczalne powodują, że nie ma wilgoci, nie wchodzi grzyb itp.

Naoglądałam sie też przekrojów dachów z ostatniego ich szkolenia, była albo deska i membrana, albo sama membrana. O papie źle sie wyrażali   :Confused:   Dlatego uznałam, że moze zrobic tak jak ich uczą na szkoleniach, byc może będzie dobrze   :Roll:

----------


## Jacek K.

> Jak już wcześniej pisałam wysłuchałam wykładu pana od dachów, jaka to papa jest niedobra. Uważają, że papa jedynie wtedy powinna być stosowana, jeżeli nie kładziemy dachówki w tym samym roku.
> Folie, czy też membrany paraprzepuszczalne powodują, że nie ma wilgoci, nie wchodzi grzyb itp.


Na wilgoć jest wentylacja, a na grzyba chemia. Co roku oglądam od środka wentylowany dach (już 15 letni) i, wierz mi, wygląda jak nówka.



> Naoglądałam sie też przekrojów dachów z ostatniego ich szkolenia, była albo deska i membrana, albo sama membrana. O papie źle sie wyrażali    Dlatego uznałam, że moze zrobic tak jak ich uczą na szkoleniach, byc może będzie dobrze


A szkolenie kto prowadził? Dekaż kupiony przez Tyveka?

Absolutnie podstawową funkcją dachu jest zabezpieczenie poddasza przed warunkami atmosferycznymi. Tylko najlepsze folie mają wytrzymałość wystarczającą do chodzenia po nich. A jak znam życie, jak ktoś usztywni dach dechami (słusznie) to uzna, że wystarczy tańsza folia.

----------


## dominikams

> Jak już wcześniej pisałam wysłuchałam wykładu pana od dachów, jaka to papa jest niedobra. Uważają, że papa jedynie wtedy powinna być stosowana, jeżeli nie kładziemy dachówki w tym samym roku.
> Folie, czy też membrany paraprzepuszczalne powodują, że nie ma wilgoci, nie wchodzi grzyb itp.
> 
> Naoglądałam sie też przekrojów dachów z ostatniego ich szkolenia, była albo deska i membrana, albo sama membrana. O papie źle sie wyrażali    Dlatego uznałam, że moze zrobic tak jak ich uczą na szkoleniach, byc może będzie dobrze


No ale przecież im zależy, żebyś kupiła od nich membranę. Dlatego tak promują to rozwiązanie.

----------


## e.kala

Wiecie co, ja już mam w głowie mętlik.

Deskować, czy nie                 :Confused:  
"Papować". czy nie                 :Confused:  
Kto ma rację?                       :ohmy:   :Confused:   :Roll:  

Proszę o odpowiedzi. Uwzględniamy sytuację, że posiadamy kasę i wybieramy najlepsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Jak już wcześniej pisałam wysłuchałam wykładu pana od dachów, jaka to papa jest niedobra. Uważają, że papa jedynie wtedy powinna być stosowana, jeżeli nie kładziemy dachówki w tym samym roku.
> Folie, czy też membrany paraprzepuszczalne powodują, że nie ma wilgoci, nie wchodzi grzyb itp.
> 
> Naoglądałam sie też przekrojów dachów z ostatniego ich szkolenia, była albo deska i membrana, albo sama membrana. O papie źle sie wyrażali    Dlatego uznałam, że moze zrobic tak jak ich uczą na szkoleniach, byc może będzie dobrze



te... ich szkolenia....dzial jak kazdy marketing.... "Łapowy"

----------


## Marek30022

deskować - tak
papować czy foliować - nie wiem. Ja mam papę, Myślałem o folii ale w hurtowni gdzie kupowałem dachówkę odradzili mi. Czy słusznie zrobiłem to nie wiem.[/list]

----------


## wyrozumialy

> deskować - tak
> papować czy foliować - nie wiem. Ja mam papę, Myślałem o folii ale w hurtowni gdzie kupowałem dachówkę odradzili mi. Czy słusznie zrobiłem to nie wiem.[/list]


jakimi argumentami odradzili ??

----------


## holikk

Deskować ?  -ja deskuję. To pewniejsze.
Marketing? -zgadzam się z Wyrozumiałym - Łapo'ing.
Papować? -ja daję papę.  I tu mam problem !!! Jaka papa?  :Roll:  
Najtańsza wierzchniego krycia na osnowie tekturowej czy może droższa na osnowie z włókien szklanych ?
Wykluczam poliestrową modyfikowaną SBS- bo tu kasiora za ostra.

Może ktoś ze specjalistów forumowych też zabierze głos.

----------


## trach

Ja dałem deski i 2x papę, ale przez dwa lata dach musiał stać bez dachówki. Teraz ma dachówkę, ale też niezbyt szczelną, rozbiórkową, śnieg pod nią i deszcz zawiewa. 

Po tych dwóch latach i założeniu dachówki w czasie ostatnich sierpniowych i wrzesniowych "oberwań chmury" pociekło tylko w jednym miejscu przy kominie - silikon nprzy obróbce bezwydrowej był nie dekarski Soudala tylko jakiś erzac. Dekarz przyjechał i wymienił. 

Gdyby nie te dwa lata odstępu, to nie wiem czy bym dawał koniecznie deskowanie czy tylko łacenie?

Choć, mimo wszystkich zabezpieczeń, podbitki i siatek, brałbym chyba poprawkę na zwierzaki - ptaki, gryzonie, itp. - które potrafią się dostać pod pokrycie. Wydaje mi się że gruba i nieapetyczna papa na pełnej desce będzie mniej podatna na przypadkowe lub celowe uszkodzenia przez ich dziobki, ząbki i pazurki - a dostępu do tej przestrzeni w celu naprawy po ułożeniu folii, rusztu i boazerii już nie ma.

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Deskować ?  -ja deskuję. To pewniejsze.
> Marketing? -zgadzam się z Wyrozumiałym - Łapo'ing.
> Papować? -ja daję papę.  I tu mam problem !!! Jaka papa?  
> Najtańsza wierzchniego krycia na osnowie tekturowej czy może droższa na osnowie z włókien szklanych ?
> Wykluczam poliestrową modyfikowaną SBS- bo tu kasiora za ostra.
> 
> Może ktoś ze specjalistów forumowych też zabierze głos.



... moze w takim wypadku wlokno ....

----------


## Jacek K.

> Wiecie co, ja już mam w głowie mętlik.
> 
> Deskować, czy nie                 
> "Papować". czy nie                 
> Kto ma rację?                         
> 
> Proszę o odpowiedzi. Uwzględniamy sytuację, że posiadamy kasę i wybieramy najlepsze rozwiązanie.


Deskować.
Dach wentylować.
Deski zabezpieczyć: wziąć do ręki folię i papę i spróbować uszkodzić to i to. Mocniejsze dać na deski. Można też policzyć ile kosztuje m2 folii z wszystkimi taśmami, a ile papy i papiaków.
Wziąć pod uwagę, że producenci folii raczej nie zalecają impregnacji drewna po położeniu folii, bo jej to szkodzi. Jak komuś drewno przyjedzie na budowę troszkę późno, to nie zdąży go zaimpregnować albo nie położy od razu folii albo będzie miał przestoje. Popytać Tyveka o reakcję ich folii na kontakt z impregnatami, zarejestrować reakcję  :Smile: 

Pytanie zasadnicze: po co komu delikatniejsza i droższa folia, skoro ma wentylację dachu? A wentylację powinien mieć i tak (choćby żeby go nie przegrzać latem).

----------


## Majster Klepka

Ja nie deskowałem. Bez desek, tylko na łatach dałem membranę i blachodachówkę. 
Jakbym kładł dachówkę to bym deskował.
Blacha jest szczelniejsza.
Z tym, ze ja ciągle będę miał dostęp od dołu do membrany w razie napraw, bo poddasze mam ocieplone na stropie, a dach bez ocieplenia.

----------


## e.kala

> Ja nie deskowałem. Bez desek, tylko na łatach dałem membranę i blachodachówkę. 
> Jakbym kładł dachówkę to bym deskował.
> Blacha jest szczelniejsza.
> Z tym, ze ja ciągle będę miał dostęp od dołu do membrany w razie napraw, bo poddasze mam ocieplone na stropie, a dach bez ocieplenia.


A mi się wydawało, że to właśnie jak blachodachówka to trzeba deskować??  :Confused:

----------


## wyrozumialy

> ( . . . )
> 
> Wziąć pod uwagę, że producenci folii raczej nie zalecają impregnacji drewna po położeniu folii, bo jej to szkodzi. Jak komuś drewno przyjedzie na budowę troszkę późno, to nie zdąży go zaimpregnować albo nie położy od razu folii albo będzie miał przestoje. Popytać Tyveka o reakcję ich folii na kontakt z impregnatami, zarejestrować reakcję 
> 
> Pytanie zasadnicze: po co komu delikatniejsza i droższa folia, skoro ma wentylację dachu? A wentylację powinien mieć i tak (choćby żeby go nie przegrzać latem).



no jezeli impregbat moze wejsc w reakcje z foilia ?! ... no to mam wielki minus dla foli...nie dla impregnatu

----------


## Heath

> A mi się wydawało, że to właśnie jak blachodachówka to trzeba deskować??


deskować trzeba pod gonty bitumiczne i inne onduliny....

----------


## Jacek K.

> A mi się wydawało, że to właśnie jak blachodachówka to trzeba deskować??



Nie trzeba. Blachodachówka może być użyta do usztywniania konstrukcji, ale moim zdaniem to nieporozumienie, żeby poszycie usztywniało konstrukcję. Znajomy ma tak (+wiatrownice), ale musiał dać na skosach boazerię, bo płyty g-k pękały. Poza tym blachy są szczelniejsze i może to przeważa przy ich wyborze. Powiem tylko, że folie pierwotnie kładzione były tylko pod blachy i o czymś to świadczy o foliach.

----------


## wartownik

> Można też policzyć ile kosztuje m2 folii z wszystkimi taśmami


Jakie tasmy masz na mysli ?

----------


## pzw

> Uwzględniamy sytuację, że posiadamy kasę i wybieramy najlepsze rozwiązanie.


To przecież oczywiste !
Jeśli finanse nie są przeszkodą, to deskować.
I dach będzie sztywniejszy i ocieplić ewentualnie łatwiej.
I co to za dach z folią jak na torebki w sklepie na legarach ?
Z deskowanym wszystko można później zrobić, a z zafoliowanym.............chyba tylko blachę. I jak porządnie podwieje, to zwieje..........nie, nie...........deskować.........będziecie mieć porządny dach, a nie takie..................cós.

----------


## Heath

> I co to za dach z folią jak na torebki w sklepie na legarach ?


czy ty  widziałeś kiedyś membranę dachową?  :ohmy:  
nie wypisuj takich..... rzeczy

----------


## efilo

Może chodziło mu o torebki papierowe   :Lol:

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Może chodziło mu o torebki papierowe


prosze Wszystkich o trzymanie tematu.....



jakie przeciwskazania odnosnie PAPY...maja koledzy ?

----------


## efilo

> prosze Wszystkich o trzymanie tematu.....


Skoro jesteś nowicjusz i prosisz o wyrozumiałość i łagodne reprymendy to najlepiej będzie jak sam ich nie będziesz udzielał.   :Evil:  wyrozumiały... co za adekwatny nick!

----------


## speek

Dlatego uznałam, że moze zrobic tak jak ich uczą na szkoleniach, byc może będzie dobrze  :


Tak byc może będzie dobrze.... a jak nie bedzie - 
dlatego ja swój dach deskuje i papuje.

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Dlatego uznałam, że moze zrobic tak jak ich uczą na szkoleniach, byc może będzie dobrze  :
> 
> 
> Tak byc może będzie dobrze.... a jak nie bedzie - 
> dlatego ja swój dach deskuje i papuje.



no lasnie dlaczego papa???!

----------


## Lord Vader

Do wyrozumiały !
No oczywiście, że nie sa heblowane, zazwyczaj gdzieś jakaś szpara jest. Na to przyszła podwójna papa, no i jak mówiłem gdybym budował drugi raz też zamiast foli położyłbym dechy.Mieszkam na wybrzeżu i przy tych wichurach byłem na podaszu nie deskowanym, różnica jest kolosalna
Lor Vader  :Evil:

----------


## speek

wyrozumiały,pierwszy wiersz to cytat z postu  dominikams

coś nie zadziałało i mogłes to uznać za mój post.W wypowiedzi  dominikams  ,która uczestniczyła w szkoleniach - byc może będzie dobrze mnie nie satysfakcjonuje i zawsze te wątpliwości.
A tak na marginesie a do tematu .Sasiad sie wzbogacił i wymieniał 5 letnią blachę na piękną czarną dachówkę.Folię tez usuwał bo wyglądała jak sparciała a miejscami jakaś wygryziona przez robactwo i   ..odeskował i opapował

----------


## pzw

> Napisał pzw
> 
> I co to za dach z folią jak na torebki w sklepie na legarach ?
> 
> 
> czy ty  widziałeś kiedyś membranę dachową? :o 
> nie wypisuj takich..... rzeczy


Nie widziałem i nie chcę widzieć.
Wyraziłem w takiej formie swój i tylko swój pogląd na temat zafoliowanych dachów.
A jeśli nie umiesz odczytać w tym poście ironii, to Twój problem............no może trochę mój, ale z zasady nie używam tych wszystkich mordek i innych obrazków.
Uznaję słowo pisane za wystarczający nośnik przekazu.

----------


## brachol

wlasnie wrocielm z Zakopanego i w sumei szczerze mowiac zdziwilem sie bo tam prawie wszystkie nowe dachy sa foliowane i to niekoniecznie Tyvekiem i na to blacha lub gont drewniany i tak sobie mysle ze moze folie warto dac pod wlqasnie takie mniej odporne pokrycia ktore i tak za jakies 30 lat pewnie trzeba bedzie wymienic (nie wiem jak blache ale gont to na pewno) a jak sie daje dachowki czy to cementowe czy ceramiczne to moze jednak dac deski i pape

----------


## Heath

> Nie widziałem i nie chcę widzieć.


No właśnie. Więc nie wypowiadaj się bo ktoś może się zasugerować twoją ........ (tu sobie wstaw odpowiednie słówko) opinią. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wartownik

> z zasady nie używam tych wszystkich mordek


  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :sad:   :smile:   :big grin:   :Confused:   :Mad:   :Evil:   :cry:   :oops:   :big tongue:   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## e.kala

> wyrozumiały,pierwszy wiersz to cytat z postu  dominikams
> 
> coś nie zadziałało i mogłes to uznać za mój post.W wypowiedzi  dominikams  ,która uczestniczyła w szkoleniach - byc może będzie dobrze mnie nie satysfakcjonuje i zawsze te wątpliwości.
> A tak na marginesie a do tematu .Sasiad sie wzbogacił i wymieniał 5 letnią blachę na piękną czarną dachówkę.Folię tez usuwał bo wyglądała jak sparciała a miejscami jakaś wygryziona przez robactwo i   ..odeskował i opapował


Pełne zamieszanie z tymi cytatami, bo ten cytat to chyba ode mnie  :Lol:

----------


## wyrozumialy

Co na deskowany dach ....  ??

----------


## DeeM

Witam,
wg. mnie deskowanie + papa to rozwiązanie sprawdzone (tak wynika z wielu postów) ale mam kilka wątpliwości:
1. Co z wiatrami hulającymi po ociepleniu - przecież musi być szczelina
wentylacyjna.
2. Co z wilgocią która dostaje się z zewnątrz przez szczelinę wentylacyjną do wełny (skrapla się zimą po wew. stronie deskowania)

Czy czynniki te nie wpływają negatywnie na izolacyjność cieplną dachu? Jeżeli tak to w jakim stopniu? Czy są jakieś badania na ten temat, a może ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia praktyczne?

Aktualnie mój dach będzie składał się z :

-blacha
-papa
-deskowanie
-szczelina went
-folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna
-ocieplenie
-folia 
Rozwiązanie drogie ale teść finansuje wszysko z wyjątkiem folii ("i tak się rozpadnie, co to daje itp." ) poza tym myśle że deskowanie poprawi warunki pracy folii (ochrona przed wysokimi temp.)

/Darek Mikołajczyk

----------


## Jacek K.

> wg. mnie deskowanie + papa to rozwiązanie sprawdzone (tak wynika z wielu postów) ale mam kilka wątpliwości:
> 1. Co z wiatrami hulającymi po ociepleniu - przecież musi być szczelina
> wentylacyjna.


Można dać wiatroizolację lekkiego typu (tańszą). Tez się zastanawiam jaki to ma wpływ na izolację i myślę, że ma dość znaczny. Ja raczej dam folię lub jakiś papier, rozpięte sznurki to moim zdanem za mało.




> 2. Co z wilgocią która dostaje się z zewnątrz przez szczelinę wentylacyjną do wełny (skrapla się zimą po wew. stronie deskowania)


Tzn. jaką wilgocią? W jakiej postaci? Jeśli chodzi o pył śniegowy lub wodny wwiewany od strony okapu, to stosować należy odpowiednie szczotki lub siatki przeciw owadom. Powinno wystarczyć. Jeśli chodzi Ci o parę wodną zawartą w powietrrzu zimowym, to przecież pod dachem jest cieplej niż na zewnątrz, więc nic się nie wykropli (para się wykrapla przy przejściu ze środowiska cieplejszego do zienmiejszego). Zawilgocenie zastąpi parnym latem.




> Czy czynniki te nie wpływają negatywnie na izolacyjność cieplną dachu? Jeżeli tak to w jakim stopniu? Czy są jakieś badania na ten temat, a może ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia praktyczne?


Trzymaj się sprawdzonych rozwiazań. Wentylowanie to podstawa. 




> Aktualnie mój dach będzie składał się z :
> -blacha
> -papa
> -deskowanie
> -szczelina went
> -folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna
> -ocieplenie
> -folia


Jak umieściłeś folię paroprzepuszczalną? Między krokwiami? Czy pod nią masz pustkę czy wełna dotyka do folii?

----------


## trach

> wlasnie wrocielm z Zakopanego i w sumei szczerze mowiac zdziwilem sie bo tam prawie wszystkie nowe dachy sa foliowane i to niekoniecznie Tyvekiem i na to blacha lub gont drewniany i tak sobie mysle ze moze folie warto dac pod wlqasnie takie mniej odporne pokrycia ktore i tak za jakies 30 lat pewnie trzeba bedzie wymienic (nie wiem jak blache ale gont to na pewno) a jak sie daje dachowki czy to cementowe czy ceramiczne to moze jednak dac deski i pape


Brachol, to jest zupełnie nieadekwatne - to co się dzisiaj stawia w Zakopanem, to nie jest dla rodziny, tylko dla ceprów, i ma przynosić KASĘ a nie komfort. Więc ja bym się tym absolutnie nie sugerował!

----------


## DeeM

Jacek K.
Z tą wilgocią w zimie masz rację, mój błąd, wykropli się latem gdy temp. na zewnątrz będzie większa niż temp. pod dachem. Niestety przy temp. 30 st. ilość wody w powietrzu jest już całkiem spora i problem pozostaje - niech mnie ktoś oświeci jak to się to rozwiązać bez folii (wysoko)paroprzepuszczalnej. 
Na razie mam skończoną więźbę dachową, folie wysokoparoprzepuszczalną dam pod deskowaniem (między krokwiami) zachowując szczelinę went. między folią a deskowaniem (wełna może stykać się z folią jeżeli jest to folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna). Wydaje mi się że folia pod deskami ma większy sęs niż na deskach ponieważ deski chronią folię przed przegrzaniem latem i folia nie styka się z deskami (w tym miejscu jest szczelina wentylacyjna) przez co lepiej odpr. wilgoć z wełny.

----------


## Duży Boban

> Jeśli finanse nie są przeszkodą, to deskować.
> I dach będzie sztywniejszy i ocieplić ewentualnie łatwiej.


Akurat dach deskowany trudniej sie ociepla bo trzeba zostawić szczelinę powietrzną nad ociepleniem kosztem tego ostatniego.  A już wentylowanie odeskowanej koperty lub odcinków nad oknami dachowymi przysparza inwetsorom trochę kłopotów.

----------


## Jacek K.

[quote]


> Jacek K.
> Z tą wilgocią w zimie masz rację, mój błąd, wykropli się latem gdy temp. na zewnątrz będzie większa niż temp. pod dachem. Niestety przy temp. 30 st. ilość wody w powietrzu jest już całkiem spora i problem pozostaje - niech mnie ktoś oświeci jak to się to rozwiązać bez folii (wysoko)paroprzepuszczalnej.


Problemu właściwie nie ma. Zawilgocone zostaną krokwie i to tylko w głębi dachu, bliżej wnętrza. Folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna pozwoli jednak na odparowanie wody. Sama izolacja raczej pozostanie nienaruszona. Tylko drewno jest narażone i dlatego tak ważne jest wentylowanie. Przy okazji: latem przegrody schną również do środka i nie warto dawać folii paroizol. powyżej Sd=5m. Inaczej możemy mieć w okresach przejściowych wodę na górnej  stronie folii paroizolacyjnej. To samo dotyczy ścian zewnętrznych.

Jest też inne eksperymentalne rozwiązania. Dam link jak odnajdę.




> Wydaje mi się że folia pod deskami ma większy sęs niż na deskach ponieważ deski chronią folię przed przegrzaniem latem i folia nie styka się z deskami (w tym miejscu jest szczelina wentylacyjna) przez co lepiej odpr. wilgoć z wełny.


Dobrej jakości folia jest raczej odporna na ekstremalne temperatury. W końcu kładzie się te folie pod blachy.

----------


## DeeM

> Dobrej jakości folia jest raczej odporna na ekstremalne temperatury. W końcu kładzie się te folie pod blachy.


Membrana TyvekŽSolid 
Zakres temperatur użytkowania (°C) 	-40 do +100
Czy w upały pod blachą temperatury nie zbiżają się do górnej wartości tego zakresu?

----------


## e.kala

Cały czas byłam przekonana, że najlepiej dach odeskować i na to papa.

Potem, doszłam do wniosku, że odeskować i membrana.

Dzisiaj myślę, że tylko membrana i to Delta Maxx. Napisze o niej to co dzisiaj usłyszałam. Ma pod spodem takie "futerko", które gromadzi wilgoć, a potem powoli jest usuwana wilgoć na zewnatrz membrany.
Jeżeli chodzi o wytrzymałość tej membrany to pan oznajmił, że założyli się o pół litra, kto przerwie tą papę. Mieli wielkie problemy, ale w koncu ktoś wygrał (podobno musiał sie dobrze starać).
Jeżeli na deski to membrana Delta Venta (nie wiem, czy nie pomyliłam nazwy), która nie ma tego "futerka" i od razu przepuszcza wilgoć.
Tyle zrozumiałam dzisiaj po rozmowie z panem "od dachów".  

Przekonana nie jestem, ale do papy mam już dużo zastrzeżeń.

----------


## pepe*

Ta folia na dechy to Delta Vent S. Takie coś będzie u mnie.

----------


## Jacek K.

[quote]


> Cały czas byłam przekonana, że najlepiej dach odeskować i na to papa.


*e.kala* nie ma "najlepiej". Pisałem wcześniej, że tylko najlepsze folie są odpowiednio wytrzymałe żeby nie deskować. Za deskowaniem przemawia jeden fakt: dachy dwuspadowe krokwiowo-jetkowe nie są zbyt sztywne i dechy tu pomagają. Zawsze też uszczelniają konstrukcję, więc nawet jakby papa na nich została uszkodzona, to woda nie będzie lać się na poddasze. A to jest ważne, bo na poddaszach się dziś mieszka. Jak kogoś stać na super folie, ma sztywny dach, problemy z wentylacją i jeszcze problemy z dostaniem/impregnacją desek, to czemu nie folia? Podchodzę do folii jak do jeża właśnie z tych powodów: nie usztywnia, stosunkowo łatwo ją uszkodzić i nie wiadomo, jak wygląda po 20 czy 30 latach eksploatacji. Producenci zapewniają, ale co im można zrobić? Czym ryzykują, skoro zawsze można się wykpić "złym ułożeniem"?
*Wydaje się*, że najlepszych rozwiązaniem jest odeskowanie dachu i położenie na deskach folii, ale to tylko teoria. Sam chciałem tak zrobić, ale ja będę mógł cały czas wentylować połacie dachu z każdej strony, a papa na 100% jest szczelniejsza, więc... 

Najlepiej wykonać dach wg projektu, a wątpliwości rozwiać w rozmowie z projektantem (albo kilkoma). Lista argumentów w powyższych wątkach.

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Co na deskowany dach ....  ??


.. a moze zamiast desek ..... plyta ???! ...a czy na nia mozna polozyc Papę ?

----------


## Ziarutek

Dokładnie! , płyta OSB - po namowie kierownika budowy - skuszę się na to.

Po 1. mozna w drodze wyjatku pokryc dach samemu.
Po 2. Sprasowane pod wysoką teperaturą i sklejone drewno jest napewno bardziej odporne na szkodniki i wilgoc niz deski.

a na to papa ?? dlaczego nie?

polecam i pozdrawiam.

----------


## dominikams

> wyrozumiały,pierwszy wiersz to cytat z postu  dominikams
> 
> coś nie zadziałało i mogłes to uznać za mój post.W wypowiedzi  dominikams  ,która uczestniczyła w szkoleniach - byc może będzie dobrze mnie nie satysfakcjonuje i zawsze te wątpliwości.



Ja tylko chciałam sprostować, że to nie był mój cytat i że nie brałam udziału w żadnych szkoleniach na temat papy czy membrany   :Wink2:

----------


## brachol

> Dokładnie! , płyta OSB - po namowie kierownika budowy - skuszę się na to.


a jaka grubosc plyt?

----------


## Ziarutek

Niestety na etapie deskowania jeszcze nie jestem, ale mysle ze grubosc plyt moze byc troche ciensza niz desek bo i tak wzmocni to o wiele bardziej konstrukcję niz zwykla deska, bedzie tez napewno mniej odpadow przy prostym dachu.

No i wszystko zalezy tez od promocji - jakie sie trafia takie zastosuje.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## filipek

> Ta folia na dechy to Delta Vent S. Takie coś będzie u mnie.


Ile kosztuje ?
Na stronie Doerken-a nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na nurtujšce mnie pytanie: Czy przybiciu łat (pod pokrycie z blacodachówki) miejsce przebicia gwodziem jest szczelne (papa wiadomo "otuli" gwód)?

pozdr
filipek

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Napisał Ziarutek
> 
> Dokładnie! , płyta OSB - po namowie kierownika budowy - skuszę się na to.
> 
> 
> a jaka grubosc plyt?



wlasnie.... jaka ???

----------


## AVID

HMMMMMMMMMMM

----------

> HMMMMMMMMMMM


 ooo coś nowego w temacie ...  :Roll:

----------


## AManys

Stoję przed tym samym dylematem, ale sąsiad wybudował dom 6 lat temu dachówka Brassa i folia. Teraz pokazywał mi, że w niektórych miejscach folia kruszy się w rękach. Prawdopodobnie za kilka lat trzeba będzie zrzucić dachówki i coś z tą folią zrobić. Prawdopodobnie deskowanie i na nowo założyć dachówki. Dlatego ja na 90% będę deskował. Pozdrawiam

----------


## wartownik

> Cały czas byłam przekonana, że najlepiej dach odeskować i na to papa.
> 
> Potem, doszłam do wniosku, że odeskować i membrana.
> 
> Dzisiaj myślę, że tylko membrana i to Delta Maxx. Napisze o niej to co dzisiaj usłyszałam. Ma pod spodem takie "futerko", które gromadzi wilgoć, a potem powoli jest usuwana wilgoć na zewnatrz membrany.
> Jeżeli chodzi o wytrzymałość tej membrany to pan oznajmił, że założyli się o pół litra, kto przerwie tą papę. Mieli wielkie problemy, ale w koncu ktoś wygrał (podobno musiał sie dobrze starać).
> Jeżeli na deski to membrana Delta Venta (nie wiem, czy nie pomyliłam nazwy), która nie ma tego "futerka" i od razu przepuszcza wilgoć.
> Tyle zrozumiałam dzisiaj po rozmowie z panem "od dachów".  
> 
> Przekonana nie jestem, ale do papy mam już dużo zastrzeżeń.


Niemcy mowia na to "futerko"- filc.
To prawda , to niesamowicie silna membrana , nawet nozem ciezko sie ja tnie.
Na mnie najwieksze wrazenie wywarla jednak Delta Maxx Plus.
Kryje tymi foliami  juz kilkanascie lat i najczesciej  dachy deskowane dlatego nie rozumie dlaczego ktos ci odradza ta folie na dach deskowany   :Roll:

----------


## Marzin

Już smarowałem w tym topicu, ale napisze jeszcze raz.

Dach będę miał deskowany + papa. 

A dlaczego? Bo np ktoś powyżej napisał o kruszejącej folii. Nikt nie wiem co będzie z nią na 30 lat.... nawet tą najdroższą. Stare metody są spradzone i skuteczne. Tylko Ci co mają folię - nie linczujcie mnie proszę.

A koszty. Na dach 140m2 kupiłem +/- 4m3 desek  i papę za  520 zł brutto.

----------


## Meequ

Pezestudiowałem z grubsza całość wypowiedzi i doszedłem do wniosku, że o problemach z folią mówią głownie posiadacze blachy. 
Faktycznie tam są najtrudniejsze werunki do pracy folii.
Wyjątkowo mało postów było od osób mająych tylko folię, co oznacza, że albo faktycznie się wstydzą swego czynu  :wink:  albo nie ma dla nich tematu - znaczy wszyskto jest w porządalu.
Generalnie przy założeniu dobrej, szczelnej dachówki folia nie powinna być zbytnio narażona na zalewanie i mrożenie. 
Co do deskowania co mają powiedzieć właścicele domów tzw kandyjskich, toż tam jest tyllko wełna i folia  - nie tylko na dachu ale i na ścianch. Może ktos napisze jak z tym jest

----------


## Meequ

Zdecydowałem, że zmywarkę i telewizor LCD kupię sobie trochę później...
Na razie deskuję dach  :wink: 

I jeszcze mały cytacik z własego posta, dlaczego tak:



> Po dwóch dniach intensywnego myślenia (myśleć ! myśleć! myśleć !) pokuszę się o małe podsumowanie. 
> 
> Nowe technologie jaką są memrany mają niewątpliwe zalety: 
> - uproszczenie konstrukcji dachu 
> - skrócenie czasu konstrukcji 
> - ograniczenie kosztów 
> 
> Niestety, aby nie było tak pięknie stawiają także dodatkowe wyzwania: 
> - okresowa, stosunkowo częsta kontrola stanu izolacji 
> ...

----------


## speek

Powracam do tematu bo to co dzisiaj usłyszałam moze byc pomocne w podjeciu decyzji.Wypowiedał się prawdziwy dekarz.

Jezeli dachówka i poddasze nieużytkowe (ocieplony tylko strop) to nigdy nie stosuj folii.Dawaj papę i deskuj.
Ten sam wariant i poddasze użytkowe ocieplony dach to śmiało stosuj folię.Jest zabezpieczona przez wełnę,karton gipsy i nic z nia przez lata sie nie dzieje.

----------


## Marzin

Czyli co? Można podsumować to tak? 
Deskowanie, to ta lepsza, droższa opcja, a folia, tańsza i....

----------


## Meequ

> Czyli co? Można podsumować to tak? 
> Deskowanie, to ta lepsza, droższa opcja, a folia, tańsza i....


Chyba tak, jak ktoś nie ma paranoi albo robi to na sprzedaż wystarczy folia. 
Ale jak brać folię to porządną, grubą, kilkuwarstwową, szczególnie w dobie "fachowców bez doświadczenia"

----------


## wyrozumialy

cyt.

Aktualnie mój dach będzie składał się z :

-blacha
-papa
-deskowanie
-szczelina went
-folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna
-ocieplenie
-folia 



oj duzo tej foli...a zainteresowala mnie ta foli przy kamale wentylowanym...po co ona.....

pozniej zreszta tez bym chcial poznac zasadnosc zastosowania tej foli nad regipsem

----------


## wartownik

> Aktualnie mój dach będzie składał się z :
> 
> -blacha
> -papa
> -deskowanie
> -szczelina went
> -folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna
> -ocieplenie
> -folia


To niby tak ?
[/quote]

----------


## Karsyk

bralem udzial ostatnio w akcji ratowniczo gasniczej, budynek "sie" zapalil, no i nie szlo go ugasci bo ognien mial duze pole do popisu (bez aluzji politycznych) mianowicie zajely sie deski z papa pod blacha ni nie bylo szansy tego ugasic caly dach sie sfajczyl, dowodca powiedzial ze gdyby nie ta papa i deskowanie to szkielt dachu udalo by sie uratowac a tak 3h sie palilo az sie spalilo. Ja u siebie dam jednak folie

----------


## ppp.j

Wszystko się zgadza z wyjątkiem zielonego koloru czyli folii paroprzepuiszczalnej lub jeśli ta folia to bez deskowania i papy. Zaproponowany przez Ciebie schemat według mnie jest wadliwy a nawet wręcz szkodliwy. Dlaczego? 
-Folię wymyślono by wyeliminować deskowanie z papą i obniżyć cenę całkowitą dachu. Jeżeli wprowadzisz folię, deskowanie i papę to efekt ceny odpada a nawet koszty wzrastają. 
-Nawet najlepiej położona folia będzie miała jakieś nieciągłości przez które ewentualne przecieki dostaną się do wełny a folia nawet najbardziej paroprzepuszczalna będzie stanowiła przegrodę utrudniającą wydostanie się wilgoci. 
Tak więc jeśli folia to bez desek, a jeśli deski to bez folii. 
Czy folia spełnia pokładane nadzieje nie wiem bo sam mam papę i deski. Czytałem tu na forum kilka wypowiedzi stwierdzających że po kilku latach z folii zostają strzępy. Poszukaj w archiwum. 
I ostatni argument, może konserwatywny ale budując dla siebie wolę na zimne dmuchać. Folia jest wymysłem ostatnich kilkunastu lat. Nawet najlepsze badania nie dadzą odpowiedzi co z nią będzie za lat  dwadzieścia. Deski i papa stosowane są od powiedzmy stu lat a może i więcej i nadal są w użytku a więc nie zawiodły. Z mojego punktu widzenia eksperymenty niech robią ale nie na moim dachu.  :Wink2:

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Aktualnie mój dach będzie składał się z :
> 
> -blacha
> -papa
> -deskowanie
> -szczelina went
> -folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna
> -ocieplenie
> -folia 
> ...


[/quote]


Czyli kolega nie deskowal bezposrednio na krokiew tylko...najpierw polozyll folie, pozniej nabil kontlaty i na nie deskowanie???

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Wszystko się zgadza z wyjątkiem zielonego koloru czyli folii paroprzepuiszczalnej lub jeśli ta folia to bez deskowania i papy. Zaproponowany przez Ciebie schemat według mnie jest wadliwy a nawet wręcz szkodliwy. Dlaczego? 
> -Folię wymyślono by wyeliminować deskowanie z papą i obniżyć cenę całkowitą dachu. Jeżeli wprowadzisz folię, deskowanie i papę to efekt ceny odpada a nawet koszty wzrastają. 
> -Nawet najlepiej położona folia będzie miała jakieś nieciągłości przez które ewentualne przecieki dostaną się do wełny a folia nawet najbardziej paroprzepuszczalna będzie stanowiła przegrodę utrudniającą wydostanie się wilgoci. 
> Tak więc jeśli folia to bez desek, a jeśli deski to bez folii. 
> Czy folia spełnia pokładane nadzieje nie wiem bo sam mam papę i deski. Czytałem tu na forum kilka wypowiedzi stwierdzających że po kilku latach z folii zostają strzępy. Poszukaj w archiwum. 
> I ostatni argument, może konserwatywny ale budując dla siebie wolę na zimne dmuchać. Folia jest wymysłem ostatnich kilkunastu lat. Nawet najlepsze badania nie dadzą odpowiedzi co z nią będzie za lat  dwadzieścia. Deski i papa stosowane są od powiedzmy stu lat a może i więcej i nadal są w użytku a więc nie zawiodły. Z mojego punktu widzenia eksperymenty niech robią ale nie na moim dachu.



wrecz w calosci z kolega sie zgodze, chociaz jestem "zielony"   stawiam na intuicje  :smile: 

ale teraz..patrzac na rysunek w dolnej czesci to:

-ocieplenie
-folia
- regips (plyta)

czy moze jakies inne rozwiazania

----------


## ppp.j

Specjaliści od skosów twierdza że folię paroizolacyjną daje się w pomieszczeniach gdzie jest duża wilgotność plus płyty wodoodporne. W pozostałych pomieszczeniach nazwijmy to suchych folia pod wełnę nie jest wymagana. Ja zastosowałem wełnę 15 cm między krokwie + wełnę 10 cm pod krokwie na krzyż od razu z folią aluminiową jako odbłyśnik termiczny i jednocześnie izolacja paroszczelna. Tak więc folii paroizolacyjnej nigdzie nie dawałem.

----------


## wyrozumialy

> Specjaliści od skosów twierdza że folię paroizolacyjną daje się w pomieszczeniach gdzie jest duża wilgotność plus płyty wodoodporne. W pozostałych pomieszczeniach nazwijmy to suchych folia pod wełnę nie jest wymagana. Ja zastosowałem wełnę 15 cm między krokwie + wełnę 10 cm pod krokwie na krzyż od razu z folią aluminiową jako odbłyśnik termiczny i jednocześnie izolacja paroszczelna. Tak więc folii paroizolacyjnej nigdzie nie dawałem.



tzn. foli nie dawaleś?

...tez mam zamiar dac 15cm+10cm ....
ale zaciekawiles mnie ta "folia" aluminiowa  -- czy ta folia jest para-etc. nie wspomne wysoceparaprzepuszczalna ?   prosze o danym produkcie info na priva




pytanie a jakie wymiary maja Twoje krokwie?

----------


## ppp.j

Jest to specjalna wełna z folią aluminiową przyklejoną z jednej strony. Wyczytałem o niej w katalogu URSY. Okazała się droższa od zwykłej (ile już nie pomnę) ale ja się uparłem więc mnie ją sprowadzili. O ile pamiętam wyszło porównywalnie jak za zwykła wełnę plus folia a uzyskałem efekt lustra termicznego. Wełna ta mocowana była pod krokwiami czyli musiałem przebić folię wieszakami od stelaża. Dziury i przerwania zakleiłem taśmą klejącą aluminiową taką jak się stosuje do wyklejania w środku okapów kominkowych. Folia ta jest dłuższa z jednej strony od wełny i ma klej więc można sklejać poszczególne bryty tworząc idealnie szczelną powierzchnię. Jako że jest to folia aluminiowa więc jest to przegroda wszystkoszczelna, no może z wyjątkiem helu. Z tego powody nie stosowałem juz nigdzie folii paroizolacyjnej. Symbol filc mineralny RF 40/B1 100

----------


## Nasz Domek

powiem krótko mam folie , bez deskowania , po ostatniej wichurze................żałuję że nie zrobiliśmy deskowania.....furkotało że hej...niemiłosierny hałas, i te pytania czy jeszcze folia cała...noi praca konstrukcji....myślę że po deskowaniu dach byłby sztywniejszy...żałuję teraz

----------


## Karsyk

zaczynam miec watpliwosci czy foli i roben ceramiczny czy deskowanie i bras cisar cementowy? badz Pan madry teraz

----------


## zk140t

Oczywiście, że deskować!

Najlepiej i najtaniej zrobić to płytą OSB klasy 3 -  22mm. Daje to pewność, że dach przetrwa kilkadziesiąt lat bez naprawy.

----------


## sil 1976

Kolego. A ile kosztuje metr takiej plyty osb . I czy na to daje sie jeszcze folie lub pape . Pozdrówka.

----------


## zk140t

> Kolego. A ile kosztuje metr takiej plyty osb . I czy na to daje sie jeszcze folie lub pape . Pozdrówka.


Witam.

1/ Cena za 1 m2 OSB 22mm = ok. 27,00 zł;
2/ Na płytę OSB należy położyć papę lub folię (tzw. membranę), która wychodzi taniej;
3/ Na to kontrłaty i łaty.

----------


## wartownik

No a jak uszczelniasz miejsca styku dwoch plyt , tam gdzie nie ma piora ?
Zakladam , ze plyty maja byc szczelne   :Roll:

----------


## zk140t

> No a jak uszczelniasz miejsca styku dwoch plyt , tam gdzie nie ma piora ?
> Zakladam , ze plyty maja byc szczelne


Nie ma potrzeby uszczelniania styku płyt. Należy je położyć z dylatacją ok 2mm. Te szczeliny będą kompensować wydłużanie i kurczenie płyt OSB. Poza tym szczeliny pełnią funkcje wentylacyjne dla izolacji. A leżąca na nich membrana daje ujście dla pary wodnej od dołu i stanowi zaporę dla skroplin od góry.

----------


## wartownik

> Daje to pewność, że dach przetrwa kilkadziesiąt lat bez naprawy.


jezeli folia przestanie spelniac swoja funkcje , to w czym pomoze nieszczelna plyta ?

----------


## hala_k

> Napisał sil 1976
> 
> Kolego. A ile kosztuje metr takiej plyty osb . I czy na to daje sie jeszcze folie lub pape . Pozdrówka.
> 
> 
> Witam.
> 
> 1/ Cena za 1 m2 OSB 22mm = ok. 27,00 zł;
> 2/ Na płytę OSB należy położyć papę lub folię (tzw. membranę), która wychodzi taniej;
> 3/ Na to kontrłaty i łaty.


Ta OSB to trochę drigo! U mnie na dach 350 m2 zużyto ok. 10 m3 deski zaimpregnowanej po 480 zł/m3 czyli 4800 zł. Licząc powyższe OSB wyjdzie 9450 zł. Proponuję jednak deskę. I jednak papę. Rolka do 50 zł, czyli ok. 4 zł/m2 juz z zakładem.
A po ile u was kontrłaty (1,00 zł/mb) i łaty (1,85 zł/mb)???

----------


## zk140t

> Napisał zk140t
> 
> Daje to pewność, że dach przetrwa kilkadziesiąt lat bez naprawy.
> 
> 
> jezeli folia przestanie spelniac swoja funkcje , to w czym pomoze nieszczelna plyta ?


Nawet w opisanym przez Ciebie przypadku membrana jest 1250 razy mniej narażona na uszkodzenia niż sama folia przybita do krokwi. Jedyne miejsca narażone na zerwanie występują raz na 2,5 metra.

----------


## brachol

> No a jak uszczelniasz miejsca styku dwoch plyt , tam gdzie nie ma piora ?
> Zakladam , ze plyty maja byc szczelne


no chyba mozna tak zrobic zeby wszedzie bylo pioro wpust i dodatkowo uszczelnic polaczenia silikonem? i rozumiem ze wtedy papa/folia nie jest konieczna?

----------


## pan od ciasteczek

Ja jestem zdecydowany na deskowanie płytą OSB, wg ostatniego Muratora zdecydowanie lepiej przepuszcza parę wodną niż deski.

Problem w tym że jeśli płyty OSB lepiej 'oddychają'  to obłożenie ich papą ten proces zatrzymuje. A mój Wykonawca nie spotkał się z przypadkiem użycia folii i deskowania - wszędzie dają papę.

Sam już nie wiem kogo słuchać.

----------


## brachol

> Ja jestem zdecydowany na deskowanie płytą OSB, wg ostatniego Muratora zdecydowanie lepiej przepuszcza parę wodną niż deski.
> 
> Problem w tym że jeśli płyty OSB lepiej 'oddychają'  to obłożenie ich papą ten proces zatrzymuje. A mój Wykonawca nie spotkał się z przypadkiem użycia folii i deskowania - wszędzie dają papę.
> 
> Sam już nie wiem kogo słuchać.


ale ani OSB ani deski nie musza przepuszczac pary w tym celu zostawia sie szczeline miedzy deskami i welna tak minimum 2 cm i sobie wilgos ucieka

----------


## wartownik

> Napisał wartownik
> 
> No a jak uszczelniasz miejsca styku dwoch plyt , tam gdzie nie ma piora ?
> Zakladam , ze plyty maja byc szczelne  
> 
> 
> no chyba mozna tak zrobic zeby wszedzie bylo pioro wpust i dodatkowo uszczelnic polaczenia silikonem? i rozumiem ze wtedy papa/folia nie jest konieczna?


Wartownik duzo dachow pokryl taka plyta http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/viewtopic.php?t=3428&highlight=[/img]

Plyta jest latwa i przyjemna w montarzu , podobnie jak w folii wazne jes ktora strona montujemy , nietypowe polaczenia smarujemy i sklejamy specjalna tasma , gwozdzie pierscieniowo-skretne . 
Paroprzepuszczalna , od ponad 10-ciu lat na rynku , 16 mm , cena orientacyjnie 5-6 euro m2 , specjalne pioro-wpust zapewniajace szczelnosc pokrycia . 

Zastanawiam sie dlaczego plyty OSB tak sie nie robi , bez folii i papy, ze specjalnym piorem , szczelnie itd.?

----------


## misha11

ja zadeskowałem i zapapaowałem i jestem z tego zadowolony  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Deski+papa+blacha
deski+papa+dachówka
folia+blacha
folia+blachodachówka
inne gonty, płyty osb itp...
No tak z grubsza nie wchodząc w szczegóły :Wink2:  
Wykonawca doradził mi, że dobra folia+blachodachówka wystarczy, tym bardziej, że mam wzmocnioną więźbę (liczona na dachówkę). Co do ciepła to powiedział, żeby dać wiecej wełny bo to ona decyduje o ciepłochronności.
No i sie zastanawiam...  :Roll:  

Do tego pojawił się inny problem. Mam dwuteownik jako podciąg  (szczerze mowiąc śmiali się z tego dwuteownika, że na taki dom i dach to lekka przesada. A przecież to architekt robił  :Roll:  ). Namawiają mnie do zastąpienia dwuteownika pożądną belą drewna, tym bardziej, że będzie wspierać się również po środku na ścianach działowych  :Roll:  

Ech... niełatwy kawałek chleba...  :cry:  

Doradźcie coś bo skończę trzymając dach własnemi rencami w czasie wichury by mi nie zwiało  :Lol:

----------


## Mammamija

Temat ucichł.
A dyskusja zarąbista.
Poczytałem sobie i dopiero teraz mam galimatias. Wcześniej nie myslałem o deskowaniu. Teraz po tych wpisach sądzę, że chyba lepiej deskować. Tym bardziej, że mam deski. Ale mam pewne ale. Te niektóre deski różnią się grubością (2-3 mmm) 2,5 - 2,8 cm. Czy ja je muszę przepuścić przez grubościówkę? Wtedy wszystkie będą takiej samej grubości.

----------


## darekpt

Papa nie oddycha - ja mam Termomembrane Dorken Maxx Tiitan

----------


## AVID

A ja z perespektywy czasu i tak bym deskował i papował mimo kosztów

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

W zasadzie problem nie do rozwiązania. Obydwa rozwiązania się sprawdzą, kiedy bedą prawidłowo wykonane. 

Z tym że membranę dachową łatwiej poprawnie ułożyć. Ma ona także więcej zalet, gdy poddasze jest użytkowe. (oddycha, pozwala na zastosowanie większej ilości wełny, nie ma potrzeby wentylowania dachu, jest tansza, ...)

Od papy się odchodzi ,ale ma swoich zwolenników, szczególnie ,że tutaj dochodzi efekt psychologiczny. Po deskach z papą moża biegać i ma się poczucie solidności. A membrana trzepocze na wietrze gdy nie ma dachówek...

----------


## skrzypekps

no i problem mam tez ja, początkowo chcialem deskować, ale budowlańcy mowia zeby tylko dac folie bo szkoda kaski pod blache dawać dechy...krokwie mam zrbione pod dachówkę takze konstrukcja bedzie juz sama w sobie stabilna a tak czytając to forum wiekszosc jest za deskowaniem jednak nikt nie podaje konkretnych przyczyn za i przeciw ... czytając to forum tak patrze ze glosy za deskowaniem wynikaja z polskiej mentalnowsci do budowania nad przyrost no i nie mowie ze to zle jednak może deski wytrzymaja długo ale i tak po latach trzeba przełozyc na nowo dachówki i wymienic łaty aby dachowki nie spadały

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...  po latach trzeba przełozyc na nowo dachówki i wymienic łaty aby dachowki nie spadały


Nie masz pojęcia o tym co piszesz więc lepiej nie pisz bzdur. Równie dobrze można napisać, że po latach trzeba wymienić folię i co wtedy? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... membranę dachową łatwiej poprawnie ułożyć. Ma ona także więcej zalet, gdy poddasze jest użytkowe. (oddycha, pozwala na zastosowanie większej ilości wełny, nie ma potrzeby wentylowania dachu, jest tansza, ...)


Teoretycznie łatwiej tylko dlaczego spotyka się tyle błędów w jej układaniu a najwięcej w koszach i przy obróbce kominów. Ma więcej zalet? Tyle zalet ile wad. A ta teza o niewentylowaniu dachu to jest podparta jakimiś badaniami czy to takie własne teorie? Brak wentylacji połaci to drastyczny spadek żywotności dachu a szczególnie przy zastosowaniu na krycie wstępne folii wysoko paroprzepuszczalnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mammamija

Czy można dociskać docieplenie/wełnę do deskowania? Czy między wełną a deskowaniem ma być szczelina? Ja to widzę tak:
-deskoawnie na krokwiach,
-na deskach papa (chyba dwie warstwy-tylko po co?),
-kontrłaty,
-łaty,
-dachówka,
Od wewnątrz:
-wełna 15 cm między krokwie,
-jakaś folia ..chyba,
-jekieś profile z haczykami na wełne przybitymi do krokwi,
-wełna 5-10 cm,
-płyta.
Tylko nie wykrzykujcie, bo ja się na tym nie znam. Może brednie piszę.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## skrzypekps

> Nie masz pojęcia o tym co piszesz więc lepiej nie pisz bzdur. Równie dobrze można napisać, że po latach trzeba wymienić folię i co wtedy? Pozdrawiam.


No własnie w tym jest setno sprawy że deskowanie nie daje nam efektu wieczności dachu podobnie jak wykładanie membramy i tu i tu po latach czekają napewno nas jakies poprawki czy to będzie dachówka czy inne poszycie...
I dlatego pisze na tym forum, bo podaj konkretne plusy i minusy przemawiające za deskowaniem i plusy i minusy bez deskowania ?? 
czy nie wyjdzie tak, że oba systemy maja tyle samo wad co zalet ?? 
oczywiście biorąc również pod uwagę koszta i czas robocizny oraz koszta samych materiałów, wytrzymałości (długowieczności), obciążenia itp...

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

> A ta teza o niewentylowaniu dachu to jest podparta jakimiś badaniami czy to takie własne teorie? Brak wentylacji połaci to drastyczny spadek żywotności dachu a szczególnie przy zastosowaniu na krycie wstępne folii wysoko paroprzepuszczalnej. Pozdrawiam.


Oczywiście Kolego masz rację, dach musi być wentylowany.

Ja nawiązywałem do różnicy między papą a membraną dachową, a przy membranie nie trzeba wykonwywać szczeliny wentylacyjnej pomiedzy membraną a wełną. O tej wentyalcji pisałem i nie zaznaczyłem tego.

Taka szczelina wentylacyjna przy papie to ruch powietrza, wywiewanie powietrza z wełny, ryzyko mostków cieplnych (powietrznych) ,gdy folia paroizolacyjna nie jest dokładnie sklejona. A przy skomplikowanym dachu zachować taką szczelinę od okapu do kalenicy jest dość cieżko. Bez niej wilgoć będzie sie skraplać wprost na wełne.

Przy membranie szczeliny brak, czyli brak ruchu powietrza, lepsza izolacja, dodatkowo w miejsce szczeliny wchodzi wełna.

Jeżeli chodzi o błędy wykonawcze to przy papie, to najczęsciej znajdują się one pod nią (wentylcja), a przy membranie nad nią (obróbki kominów, łączenia..) 

Deskowanie+papa ma przewagę bo wyglada solidniej, ale to tylko przewaga psychiczna. Jak dla mnie membrana jest lepszym produktem. Jest to osąd oczywście subiektywny. Szanuje zdanie innych i bardzo chetnie wysłucham argumentów.

Acha i jeszcze brak deskowania jest bardziej ekologiczny.

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

> Czy można dociskać docieplenie/wełnę do deskowania?


Przy zastosowaniu papy, nalezy wykonać szczelinę wentylacyjną pomiedzy deskami a wełna. Z otworami przy kalenicy i okapie.




> Od wewnątrz:
> -wełna 15 cm między krokwie,
> -jakaś folia ..chyba,
> -jekieś profile z haczykami na wełne przybitymi do krokwi,
> -wełna 5-10 cm,
> -płyta.


Raczej powinno to wygladać tak:
- wełna między krokwie,
- wełna w profile (wedle uznania)
- folia paroizolacyjna (posklejana)
- płyta g-k, lub inne wykończenie....

----------


## adam2007

> Każdy mu mówi co innegoSytuacja wygląda tak że zaraz przyjadą z więźbą a ja nie wim czy deskować czy zostać przy membranie tj.foli wstępnego krycia np.Dorkena.Różnica w cenie jest dość znaczna więc proszę o rady.Powiadają ludzie ze np w Niemczach wszyscy rezygnują  z membran bo sie utylizuja i nie są tak szczelna jak papa.A i najważniejsze dach będę krył dachówką ceramiczna (odrazu)bo to ma znaczenie przy zastanawianiu się podobno czy deskować czy nie?Poza tym jedni mówią że jak deskowanie to dach sztywniejszy i cieplej jest i ciszej Najświętsza Panienko sam już nie wiem



Witam,

Nawet nie ma się co zastanawiać. Ja miałem ten sam dylemat i już drzewo i deski leżą i czekają nadach  :Lol:  . Nigdy w życiu żadnej folii bym nie położył.
Tylko pełne deskowanie i papa. Każdy dekarz dobry ci to powie. Jak robisz dla siebie a nie na handel to tylko tak.  :Wink2:  
Wiem,że dużo tu osób które nie robiły tego ale są różne względy. Jeżeli Cię stać to nie ma się co zastanawiać.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Deskowanie+papa ma przewagę bo wyglada solidniej, ale to tylko przewaga psychiczna. oczywście subiektywny. 
> Acha i jeszcze brak deskowania jest bardziej ekologiczny.


Bardziej ekologiczny pod jakim względem? Bo jeśli chodzi o ochronę lasów to argument upada gdyż deski to produkt uboczny z przecierania większych przekrojów. Idąc dalej tym tropem można rzec, że więźba stalowa jest bardziej ekologiczna, stropodach jest bardziej ekologiczny itd. W miejsce desek można zastosować płytę OSB a to już bardzo ekologiczny materiał.
Wracając do meritum przewaga deskowania (OSB) i papy nad folią wstępnego krycia jest następująca:
- sztywność i stabilność więźby,
- wyrównanie obciążeń krokwi,
- możliwość mocowania kontrłat pomiędzy krokwiami,
- jedyne rozwiązanie przy skomplikowanych dachach (wąskie kosze, "wole oczka", połacie łukowe itp.),
- jedyne rozwiązanie dla dachów o krytycznym nachyleniu,
- możliwość wykonania krycia docelowego w dowolnym czasie,
- adaptacja poddasza może być wykonana w dowolnym czasie,
- podbitka może być wykonana w dowolnym czasie lub całkowita rezygnacja z podbitki (wystarczy pomalować deski),
- awaria pokrycia nie powoduje żadnych szkód w pomieszczeniach,
- ewentualne uszkodzenia papy są proste w naprawie,
- ewentualny remont czy wymiana pokrycia nie skutkuje ryzykiem dla pomieszczeń wewnątrz,
- bezpieczeństwo (włamanie przez dach bardzo utrudnione),
- żywotność pokrycia podwyższona (para wodna uchodzi tylko w określonych miejscach),
- porastanie pokrycia ograniczone.
I to by było na tyle. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zk140t

W pełni popieram.

Andrzej Wilhelmi idealnie wymienił wszystkie argumenty, przemawiające za deskowaniem.

Deskować, deskować ...

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

Mam kilka zastrzeżeń do powyższego tesktu:




> deski to produkt uboczny


Ekologia. 
Deska to deska, drzewo trzeba sciąć. Nawet gdy buduje się z odpadów.
Papa + sciete drzewa nie są bardziej ekologiczne niż membrana.




> sztywność i stabilność więźby


Jeżeli konstrukcja jest wykonana poprawnie, nie widzę powodu ,aby zwięszać stabliność więźby. Gęsta kratka łat i kontrłat także zwiększa stabilność i sztywność. O psychicznej przewadze takiego rozwiązania już pisałem. Tylko wygląda solidnie. Nie zaobserwowałem, aby dachy z membranami się rozpadały. 
To jak dodać piąte koło do samochodu, nic to nie da, ale wyglada stabilniej.




> wyrównanie obciążeń krokwi


Ciekawy argument, proszę o rozwinięcie bo jedyne co mi przychodzi na myśl to dodatkowe obciążenie krokwi, a nie wyrównanie tego obciązenia. Deski przychodzą przecież różnomiernie na cały dach.




> możliwość mocowania kontrłat pomiędzy krokwiami


Można, ale po co??




> jedyne rozwiązanie przy skomplikowanych dachach (wąskie kosze, "wole oczka", połacie łukowe itp.


Nie zgodzę się z tym argumentem, równie dobrze można wykonać taki dach z membraną. Gdy dekarz bardzo chce uzyć desek w takim miejscu, może ich uzyć. Niektóre modele membran nadają się na deskowanie.




> jedyne rozwiązanie dla dachów o krytycznym nachyleniu


Tutaj się zgodzę, ale membrany dachowe nie nadają się do dachów płaskich.
Papa na dachy płaskie jak najbardziej.




> możliwość wykonania krycia docelowego w dowolnym czasie


Tutaj także się zgodzę, ale powodem jest brak środków na dachówkę, a nie wada membrany.




> adaptacja poddasza może być wykonana w dowolnym czasie


Przy membranie także, należy tylko ograniczyć dostęp światła na poddasze. A trzeba pamiętać iż jest to stan przejściowy.




> podbitka może być wykonana w dowolnym czasie lub całkowita rezygnacja z podbitki (wystarczy pomalować deski)


Racja.




> awaria pokrycia nie powoduje żadnych szkód w pomieszczeniach


Tak samo jak przy membranach dachowych. 




> ewentualne uszkodzenia papy są proste w naprawie


Naprawa membrany jest nawet prostsza, wystarczy łatkę przykleić na zimno. Lekko, szybko, bez dodatkowego sprzętu i fachowców.




> ewentualny remont czy wymiana pokrycia nie skutkuje ryzykiem dla pomieszczeń wewnątrz


Tak samo jak przy membranach dachowych. 




> bezpieczeństwo (włamanie przez dach bardzo utrudnione)


Przebicie się przez dodatkową warstwe desek, dla zdesperowanego złodzieja to nie problem. Po drodze i tak ma: łaty, kontrłaty, krokwie z wełną, czesto stelaż z wełną, paroizolację, nidę gips... Ławiej wybić szybę.




> żywotność pokrycia podwyższona (para wodna uchodzi tylko w określonych miejscach)


Przy papie para wodna nigdzie nie uchodzi, tylko zostaje w wełnie, deskach...
O tym pisałem już wcześniej, bardzo trudno wykonać dach z papą, aby był dobrze wentylowany. 
Membrana jest tutaj materiałem dużo lepszym, pozwala parze wodnej opuszczać przestrzeń wełny mineralnej. Żadnych grzybów, wilogoci....




> porastanie pokrycia ograniczone


Nie widzę związku.


Podsumowanie: Membrana jest po prostu lepszym materiałem: tańszym, trwalszym, szybszym w montażu, łatwiejszym w montażu, dzięki któremu można uzyskać dach z lepszą izolacją i brakiem wilgoci w wełnie.

Mam wrażenie, że papę polecają dekarze starej szkoły niechętni nowej technologii. Papa z deskowaniem była używana przy poddaszach nieużytkowych, przy takich się sprawdzała. Czasy się zmieniaja, a co za tym idzie materiały także się zmieniają, poddasza wykorzystuje się do celów mieszkaniowych.


Można także membranę położyć na deski, łącząc te dwie metody.

----------


## Barbossa

> O tym pisałem już wcześniej, bardzo trudno wykonać dach z papą, aby był dobrze wentylowany


a gdzie widzisz trudności?




> Membrana jest po prostu lepszym materiałem: tańszym, trwalszym, szybszym w montażu, łatwiejszym w montażu, dzięki któremu można uzyskać dach z lepszą izolacją i brakiem wilgoci w wełnie.


trwalszy?
a jakie polecasz?




> Mam wrażenie, że papę polecają dekarze starej szkoły niechętni nowej technologii. Papa z deskowaniem była używana przy poddaszach nieużytkowych, przy takich się sprawdzała. Czasy się zmieniaja, a co za tym idzie materiały także się zmieniają, poddasza wykorzystuje się do celów mieszkaniowych.


cóż, mam inne wrażenia odnoście tego, co napisałeś, ale nie chce mi się rozwodzić na temat

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

> a gdzie widzisz trudności?


M.in: Zachowanie szczeliny wentylacyjnej min. 2cm miedzy deskami, a wełną. Z doświadczenia: trudno wykonać taką szczeline, szczególnie gdy dach jest skomplikowany. Dodatkowo wełna z czasem się zsuwa... A prawidłową szczelinę wentyalcyjną przy okapie i kalenicy to juz ze świecą szukać... ale już o tym pisałem  :cool:  





> trwalszy?


Membrany nawet z początku ich produkcji do teraz służą na dachach, bez oznak starzenia. 




> a jakie polecasz?


To nie watek na temat konkretnego producenta, nie chce tutaj robić reklamy. 




> cóż, mam inne wrażenia odnoście tego, co napisałeś, ale nie chce mi się rozwodzić na temat


Każdy ma prawo do swojego zdania, jest to forum do wymiany opini, chętnie poznam wszelkie za i przeciw.

----------


## agal-b

Podsumowanie: Membrana jest po prostu lepszym materiałem: tańszym, trwalszym, szybszym w montażu, łatwiejszym w montażu, dzięki któremu można uzyskać dach z lepszą izolacją i brakiem wilgoci w wełnie.

Mam wrażenie, że papę polecają dekarze starej szkoły niechętni nowej technologii. Papa z deskowaniem była używana przy poddaszach nieużytkowych, przy takich się sprawdzała. Czasy się zmieniaja, a co za tym idzie materiały także się zmieniają, poddasza wykorzystuje się do celów mieszkaniowych.[/quote]
I większość osób deskuje. 
A co do lepszej izolacji i braku wilgotności w wełnie to większość domów w dzisiejszych czasach ma wentylację mechaniczną.

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

> I większość osób deskuje.


Zdecydowanie większość używa membran dachowych. 
Wnioski poparte rozeznaniem w branży, jak i rozglądaniem się po okolicznych budowach (Poznań). 




> A co do lepszej izolacji i braku wilgotności w wełnie to większość domów w dzisiejszych czasach ma wentylację mechaniczną.


Oczywiście, i bardzo dobrze. Na poddaszu jest także folia paroizolacyjna a i tak wilgoć dostaje się do wełny.

----------


## brachol

a jak prawidlowo wykonac deskowanie? po prostu przybic deski i na to papa czy moze zostawic jakas szczeline w kalenicy? Rozumiem ze pape trzymja glownie kontrlaty? Ale czy pomiedzy kontrlatami przybija sie tez pape?

----------


## zk140t

Tak jak pisałem przed rokiem.




> Napisał wartownik
> 
> No a jak uszczelniasz miejsca styku dwoch plyt , tam gdzie nie ma piora ?
> Zakladam , ze plyty maja byc szczelne  
> 
> 
> Nie ma potrzeby uszczelniania styku płyt. Należy je położyć z dylatacją ok 2mm. Te szczeliny będą kompensować wydłużanie i kurczenie płyt OSB. Poza tym szczeliny pełnią funkcje wentylacyjne dla izolacji. A leżąca na nich membrana daje ujście dla pary wodnej od dołu i stanowi zaporę dla skroplin od góry.


OSB z przerwą dylatacyjną na to membrana zamiast papy, kontrłaty i łaty.
To jest wersja soft.

Obecnie na moich budowach stosuję wersję hard:
1. Krokwie;
2. Siatka PVC (oczko 10 x 10 mm) przybita punktowo do krokwi;
3. Listwy o szerokości krokwi (u mnie 80 mm) i wysokości 40 mm przybite do krokwi, powiększające ich wysokość o 40 mm;
4. OSB 22 mm klasy 3 (1250 x 2500 mm);
5. Membrana;
6. Kontrłaty;
7. Łaty;
8. Dachówka.

Dzięki temu uzyskuję szczelinę wentylacyjną 40 mm i bez skrupułów, na moją odpowiedzialność, każę majstrom od dołu dopychać wełnę do wyczuwalnego oporu (siatka PVC).

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Podsumowanie: Membrana jest po prostu lepszym materiałem: tańszym, trwalszym, szybszym w montażu, łatwiejszym w montażu, dzięki któremu można uzyskać dach z lepszą izolacją i brakiem wilgoci w wełnie.


Jest to bardzo głęboko merytoryczna ocena. Trudno z nią merytorycznie dyskutować z kimś kto sprzedaje membrany a nie wykonuje dachów. Jak nigdy nie robiłeś "wolego oczka" to możesz napisać, że można go pokryć membraną. Jak nie masz pojęcia o wentylacji dachu to piszesz, że przy zastosowaniu deskowania wilgoć zostaje w wełnie. A przy zastosowaniu membrany to niby nie zostaje?! Jak po obu stronach membrany będzie takie same stężenie pary wodnej to przez membranę nie przeniknie ani gram a jak nad membraną stężenie będzie większe to do wełny zacznie przenikać para wodna. Uważasz, że zniszczona dachówka nie uszkodzi folii a uszkodzona dachówka w niewidocznym miejscu powoduje zniszczenia folii o czym nikt nie wie póki nie zacznie przeciekać? Skoro uważasz, że łaty sztywnią więźbę to dalsza dyskusja w tej kwestii jest bezprzedmiotowa. Wypuszczanie pary wodnej pod dachówkę przy niewystarczającej wentylacji połaci powoduje stałe zawilgocenie dachówki (od spodu) a to skraca jej żywotność i zwiększa szansę porastania.
Oczywiście nigdy nie twierdziłem i nie twierdzę, że folia (membrana) jest zła ale twierdzenie, że jest zdecydowanie lepsza od papy na deskowaniu (OSB) to gruba przesada. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## krys1

do : *Jakub_Staszewski*

Może pokażesz swój dach?

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

> Jest to bardzo głęboko merytoryczna ocena. Trudno z nią merytorycznie dyskutować z kimś kto sprzedaje membrany a nie wykonuje dachów.


Zacytował Pan samo podsumowanie, argumenty były powyżej w tym poście. Owszem sprzedaje membrany, a Pan Panie Andrzeju sprzedaje dachy, i z Pana punktu widzenia lepiej sprzedać papę i deski. Ale nie to jest punktem dyskusji.




> Jak nigdy nie robiłeś "wolego oczka" to możesz napisać, że można go pokryć membraną.


Napisałem także, iż można użyć deskowania pod membranę w trudnych warunkach.




> Jak nie masz pojęcia o wentylacji dachu to piszesz, że przy zastosowaniu deskowania wilgoć zostaje w wełnie. A przy zastosowaniu membrany to niby nie zostaje?! Jak po obu stronach membrany będzie takie same stężenie pary wodnej to przez membranę nie przeniknie ani gram a jak nad membraną stężenie będzie większe to do wełny zacznie przenikać para wodna.


Tak właśnie uważam, przy membranie nadmiar pary wydostanie się na zewnątrz. Papa nie przepuszcza pary w ogóle. Oczywiście membrana nie spowoduje ,iż wilgoć w wełnie osiągnie 0%.  Aby nadmiar pary był szkodliwy, jest jeszcze potrzebna różnica temperatur.




> Uważasz, że zniszczona dachówka nie uszkodzi folii a uszkodzona dachówka w niewidocznym miejscu powoduje zniszczenia folii o czym nikt nie wie póki nie zacznie przeciekać?


Rozumiem, iż dachówka pęka i osuwa się, niszcząc membranę??




> Skoro uważasz, że łaty sztywnią więźbę to dalsza dyskusja w tej kwestii jest bezprzedmiotowa.


 Ja tylko odpowiadałem na Pana argument , iż deskowanie usztywnia więźbę. Moim zdaniem, nie ma potrzeby usztywniania przy prawidłowym wykonaniu. Oczywiście kratownica łat i kontrłat, także usztywnia w jakimś stopniu dach.




> Wypuszczanie pary wodnej pod dachówkę przy niewystarczającej wentylacji połaci powoduje stałe zawilgocenie dachówki (od spodu) a to skraca jej żywotność i zwiększa szansę porastania.


Przy błędnie wykonanej wentylacji mogą zdarzać się niepowołane efekty. Błąd wentylacji jest niestety dość powszechny.




> Oczywiście nigdy nie twierdziłem i nie twierdzę, że folia (membrana) jest zła ale twierdzenie, że jest zdecydowanie lepsza od papy na deskowaniu (OSB) to gruba przesada. Pozdrawiam.


Oczywiście papa + deski  ma swoje zalety, ale moim skromnym zdaniem membrana jest lepsza. Dziękuje za dyskusję i także pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

> do : *Jakub_Staszewski*
> 
> Może pokażesz swój dach?


W jakim celu??

----------


## zk140t

> Owszem sprzedaje membrany,


Mój post powyżej godzi deskowanie z zakupem membrany.
Od kilku lat dachy na budowanych przeze mnie domach są realizowane właśnie w taki sposób, jak opisałem powyżej.

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

Połaczenie dwóch metod. Można i tak. A uzycie siatki to bardzo dobry pomysł.

Ale przy braku braku płyty, szczelina nie byłaby potrzebna. Zamiast płyty OSB proponowałbym matariał bardziej paroprzepuszczalny. Metoda zgarnia minusy papy (konieczność wentylacji), ale dzieki siatce, można wierzyć w skuteczność wentyalcji.

Oczywiście nie chodzi mi o nakłanianie do kupowania membrany, tylko o dyskusję. Zauważyłem w tym miejscu duża ilośc osob za papa i pełnym deskowaniem, co osobiście mnie dziwi.

----------


## zk140t

> ale dzieki siatce, można wierzyć w skuteczność wentyalcji.


Tak.
Proszę uwierzyć, że to działa. Naciągnięta siatka PVC daje gwarancję, że wełna nigdy nie zasklepi przerwy wentylacyjnej.
Oczywiście zawsze pilnuję, żeby pod gąsiorami połacie dachu się nie stykały i tworzyły szczelinę o szerokości ok. 40 mm.

Ludzie, którzy kupują moje domy zwykle nie zwracają na to uwagi. Mógłbym zrobić dach "pod spodem" byle jak, ponieważ zawsze zachwyca ich estetyka zewnętrzna.
Nie oszczędzam jednak na tych nielubianych bo niewidocznych detalach. A to z racji tego, że wolę mniej zarobić, ale cieszyć się radością innych.

Pozdrawiam.

P.S.
Żaden ze mnie Judym.
Po prostu nie znoszę partactwa i braku dbałości o szczegóły.

----------


## Sako

Trzepaczaca folia na wietrze - to musi ja niestety w koncu zniszczyc, zwlaszcza ze wraz z uplywem czasu staje sie ona mniej eleastyczna (czego podwazyc sie nie da).
Warunki pogodowe staja sie coraz bardziej nieprzewidywalne, wiec coraz powazniej mozna rozpatrywac scenariusz, ze wiatr zerwie dachowki, wiec jak dla mnie tym bardziej poradzi sobie z folia.
Dach deska+papa jest w stanie sam wytrzymac wiele, nawet jak zostanie pozbawiony dachowki. Folia jest za to tansza, ale czy ktos probowal chociaz policzyc ile wytrzyma i ile bedzie kosztowala wymiana? Jesli nie, to wszelkie rozwazania niestetety nie sa sensowne :/ (a chetnie bym zobaczyl wyliczenia poparte testami wytrzymalosci, nawet jak beda teoretyczne - z labolatorium).
Jak dla mnie powloka, ktora nie jest odporna na uderzenie patykiem czy malym kamieniem jest po prostu za malo wytrzymala   :Roll:  
Kompletnie nie przemawiaja do mnie zapewnienia sprzedawcow, ze filia wytrzyma, kto mi odpowie za to jak za 10 czy 15 lat okaze sie, ze nie wytrzymala? Niestety nie stac mnie na takie eksperymenty   :Confused:  

Osobiscie poloze deski (lub zamiennik) + pape - ciezszy i solidniejszy dach, odporniejszy na fanaberie natury, ma mniejsze szanse na "odleciec' w czasie wichury. Nie bede za to ofiara marketingu producentow folii i zwolennikow ograniczania kosztow (choc nie twierdze ze inni beda i nikomu tego nie zycze !!!). Owszem, nowo czesna folia bez deskowania ma szanse wytrzymac, ale wole sie o tym przekonac czytajac forum muratora za N lat  :smile:

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

> Nie oszczędzam jednak na tych nielubianych bo niewidocznych detalach. A to z racji tego, że wolę mniej zarobić, ale cieszyć się radością innych. Po prostu nie znoszę partactwa i braku dbałości o szczegóły.


Oby więcej takich zdań i deklaracji! Takie postępowanie na pewno się zwróci.

Najlepszy dach to dach dobrze wykonany, niezależnie od uzytych materiałów.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

> Trzepaczaca folia na wietrze - to musi ja niestety w koncu zniszczyc, zwlaszcza ze wraz z uplywem czasu staje sie ona mniej eleastyczna (czego podwazyc sie nie da).
> Warunki pogodowe staja sie coraz bardziej nieprzewidywalne, wiec coraz powazniej mozna rozpatrywac scenariusz, ze wiatr zerwie dachowki, wiec jak dla mnie tym bardziej poradzi sobie z folia.
> Dach deska+papa jest w stanie sam wytrzymac wiele, nawet jak zostanie pozbawiony dachowki. Folia jest za to tansza, ale czy ktos probowal chociaz policzyc ile wytrzyma i ile bedzie kosztowala wymiana? Jesli nie, to wszelkie rozwazania niestetety nie sa sensowne :/ (a chetnie bym zobaczyl wyliczenia poparte testami wytrzymalosci, nawet jak beda teoretyczne - z labolatorium).
> Jak dla mnie powloka, ktora nie jest odporna na uderzenie patykiem czy malym kamieniem jest po prostu za malo wytrzymala   
> Kompletnie nie przemawiaja do mnie zapewnienia sprzedawcow, ze filia wytrzyma, kto mi odpowie za to jak za 10 czy 15 lat okaze sie, ze nie wytrzymala? Niestety nie stac mnie na takie eksperymenty   
> 
> Osobiscie poloze deski (lub zamiennik) + pape - ciezszy i solidniejszy dach, odporniejszy na fanaberie natury, ma mniejsze szanse na "odleciec' w czasie wichury. Nie bede za to ofiara marketingu producentow folii i zwolennikow ograniczania kosztow (choc nie twierdze ze inni beda i nikomu tego nie zycze !!!). Owszem, nowo czesna folia bez deskowania ma szanse wytrzymac, ale wole sie o tym przekonac czytajac forum muratora za N lat


Trzepocząca membrana to tylko podczas montażu, po zamknięciu jej z obu stron (dachówka  + wełna),nie bedzie już narażona na ruch.

Co do trwałości membrany, niektórzy producenci dają nawet 30 lat gwarancji na membranę. Inni 25lat, 15lat... właśnie po to aby ludzie się nie bali ,że za kilka lat membrana zniknie. Oczywicie po tych 30 latach sie nie rozpadnie :smile:  Papa także się starzeje.

Co do wytrzymałości, to patyk albo kamyk jej nie zniszczy, bez przesady  :big grin:  




> Owszem, nowo czesna folia bez deskowania ma szanse wytrzymac


Dziękuje za trochę wiary  :big grin:

----------


## Mammamija

By stworzyć szczelinę między wełną a deskowaniem trzeba położyć krokwie o wymiarach 8 cm x 18 cm. Wełna zajmie 15 cm pozostanie 3 cm szczelina między deską, a wełną. Czy na deskowanie wystarczy deska calówka? Czy do deskowania od środka między krokwiami nie trzeba przybijać 3 cm listewki po to by nie docisnąc wełny do desek? Jak "zrobić" szczelinę między deskowaniem, a wełną?

----------


## skrzypekps

No i tak poczytalem sobie i z oszczedności dach będzie bez deskowania... Poniewaz niewidze po wypowiedziach aby deskowanie jezeli konstrukccja dachu jest stosunkowo prosta i dobrze zrobiona, po za kosztami dawało mi coś pozytywnego... Dodam tylko, ze faktycznie tyle osob jest za deskowaniem bo jakby nie bylo to stary sprawdzony sposob, ale nowe technologie tez trzeba wykorzystywać i ja tak zrobie (przypomne tylko jak wszyscy kiedyś bali się instalacji wodnej z "plastiku" a teraz to prawie jak standard i juz prawie nikt nie robi jej w stali ...)

----------


## agal-b

Membramy to nowa technologia ma gwarancję na 20 lat a co później? Ściągać dachówkę?
 Nikt nie wie   :sad:  
A deski, u mojej babci na dachu nie zaimpregnowane, leżą już 50 lat. 
I jest ok.
Lubie nowości, ale trzeba podchodzić do nich ostrożnie.

 :Wink2:

----------


## skrzypekps

No ale to ze konczy sie gwarancja po 20 latach nie znaczy ze od razu będzie ona do wyrzucenia być może i polezy ona kolejne 20 lat i kolejne 20 lat.... Podobnie na pralkę miałem 1 rok gwarancji a chodzi ona juz 7 rok bez napraw...

----------


## PeZet

Bardzo ciekawy dział!  :big grin:  
Przyłączam się do dyskusji i powtarzam dwukrotnie już przez przedmówców zadane pytanie:

Jak najprościej na odeskowanym dachu zrobić prawidłowo szczelinę wentylacyjną?

Przybić między krokwiami kontrłatę i na niej rozciągać drut - ponoć specjalny?
Czy może między krokwie siatkę dać?

Poradźcie.

----------


## Sako

Gwarancja fajna rzecz, ale nie mozna przy tym zapominac, ze w historii bylo juz pare przypadkow, ze wlasnie niemozliwosc wypelnienia gwarancji powodowala upadek firmy. To tak dla zrownowazenia ostatnich wpisow  :smile: 

Swoja droga zauwazam pewna prawidlowosc. Z jednej strony widze opinie typu "babcia ma deski i pape 100 lat i jest super", z drugiej "mam folie od tygodnia i jest super" - nie sadzicie ze tego typu porywnywanie jest "troche" bez sensu?




> Trzepocząca membrana to tylko podczas montażu, po zamknięciu jej z obu stron (dachówka + wełna),nie bedzie już narażona na ruch.


Wiatroszczelna dachowka? Nie spotkalem, widocznie sie nie znam.

----------


## zk140t

> Bardzo ciekawy dział!  
> Przyłączam się do dyskusji i powtarzam dwukrotnie już przez przedmówców zadane pytanie:
> 
> Jak najprościej na odeskowanym dachu zrobić prawidłowo szczelinę wentylacyjną?
> 
> Przybić między krokwiami kontrłatę i na niej rozciągać drut - ponoć specjalny?
> Czy może między krokwie siatkę dać?
> 
> Poradźcie.


Oto mój patent, opisany wcześniej:

1. Krokwie; 
2. Siatka PVC (oczko 10 x 10 mm) przybita punktowo do krokwi; 
3. Listwy o szerokości krokwi (u mnie 80 mm) i wysokości 40 mm przybite do krokwi, powiększające ich wysokość o 40 mm i jednocześnie dociskające siatkę PVC na całej długości; 
4. OSB 22 mm klasy 3 (1250 x 2500 mm); 
5. Membrana; 
6. Kontrłaty; 
7. Łaty; 
8. Dachówka.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Z utrzymaniem szczeliny wentylacyjnej pod deskami nie ma żadnego problemu pod warunkiem, że stosuje sie odpowiednie materiały i o odpowiedniej grubości. Na dachy skośne wełna szklana w płytach a nie w macie! Mata tylko na powierzchnie poziome. Grubość wełny minimum 3 cm mniejsza od wysokości krokwi łącznie z ewentualną nadbitką. Wełny nigdy nie upychamy tylko ją układamy pamiętając o tym, że to nie wełna izoluje tylko uwięzione w niej powietrze (im bardziej zbita wełna tym gorsze parametry izolacyjne). Należy pamiętać o tym, że sama szczelina to nie wszystko! Podstawową sprawą jest jej drożność czyli wlot i wylot powietrza oraz odpowiedni przekrój szczeliny (minimum 200 cm2 na 1 mb szerokości połaci) tym większy im dłuższa jest szczelina. Wlot i wylot powinien być zabezpieczony przed wizytą nieproszonych gości (owady, ptaki).
Wracając do folii z własnego doświadczenia stwierdzam, iż owady (osy), ptaki (głównie wróble) i gryzonie (myszy) potrafią wyrządzić jej wielkie szkody. Trudno porównywać żywotność starych dachów z nowymi. W starych domach strychy były niezamieszkałe więc dachy miały doskonałą wentylację. Aktualnie większość poddaszy jest mieszkalnych a większość pomieszczeń na poddaszu jest wentylowana przez sufity i dach stąd pojawiły się problemy z nadmiarem pary wodnej i jej kondensatem w izolacji cieplnej.
 Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mammamija

Czyli to moje marudzenie ma jakiś sens.




> By stworzyć szczelinę między wełną a deskowaniem trzeba położyć krokwie o wymiarach 8 cm x 18 cm. Wełna zajmie 15 cm pozostanie 3 cm szczelina między deską, a wełną. Czy na deskowanie wystarczy deska calówka? Czy do deskowania od środka między krokwiami nie trzeba przybijać 3 cm listewki po to by nie docisnąc wełny do desek? Jak "zrobić" szczelinę między deskowaniem, a wełną?


Jeszcze z tą grubością desek na deskowanie. Nie wyobrażam sobie aby były to deski z szalunków, odpadki, czy jakieś inne dziwadła. Widzę tu deski tylko do tego wycięte. Tylko nie wiem jakiej grubości naciąć. 
Jakiej grubości deski stosowaliście na deskowanie?

----------


## PeZet

Wszystko super, tylko jak zrobić szczelinę, jak ja już mam dach odeskowany i opapowany?

----------


## Barbossa

> Wszystko super, tylko jak zrobić szczelinę, jak ja już mam dach odeskowany i opapowany?


w którym miejscu? połaci?
można nabić gwoździe do krokwii i rozciągnąć drut wiązałkowy, miedziany, sznurek do snopowiązałki, lub co tam wymyślisz

----------


## Mammamija

> Wszystko super, tylko jak zrobić szczelinę, jak ja już mam dach odeskowany i opapowany?


Przecież szczelina ma być między deskowaniem a watą. W czym przeszkadza Ci opapowanie. Ja tak sobie myślę, że jakąś listewkę 3 cm od spodu do deskowania przybiję.

----------


## Barbossa

najlepiej w poprzek krokwi

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Żartowniś! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## brachol

jakis czas temu czytalem na formu ze ktos zrobil odstepy przyklejajac cienkie paski styropianu

----------


## zk140t

> jakis czas temu czytalem na formu ze ktos zrobil odstepy przyklejajac cienkie paski styropianu


Dobry pomysł.
Ja jednak preferuję siatkę PVC.

----------


## Player

Ja zrobiłem deskowanie dachu kopertowego- ok 225m2
Połowę desek odzyskałem z welbunku stropu/blatów itd.
dokupiłem 4 metry + robota,papa gwozdzie. w sumie ok 5tyś.
Moim zdaniem warto( wykonałem pod koniec pażdziernika 2007) w czerwcu tego roku kładę sobie po malutku dachóweczke.

Wiekszość mioch znajomych żałuje że wybrało folie(zreszta po namowach swoich dekarzy-którym deskowania sie nie opłaca robić-ja nie uległem :smile: )
- a w ogóle odradzam rozwiązanie folia + blacha.

pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Mammamija

A ja zrobię deskowanie/papowanie pod blachę. A co? Wolno mi  :wink:

----------


## Player

Pewnie, że Ci wolno :smile: 
Mój sąsiad tak ma :smile:

----------


## skrzypekps

A ja nie będę miał tak  :smile: 

Za 30 lat napisze Wam na forum jak ma sie sama folia bez deskowania  :smile:

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

> Wiekszość mioch znajomych żałuje że wybrało folie(zreszta po namowach swoich dekarzy-którym deskowania sie nie opłaca robić-ja nie uległem)


A czy mogę prosić o powody z których Pana znajomi żałują wyboru??

Wydaje mi się także, że dekarzowi opłaca się deskować dach, więcej roboty, więcej w kieszeni.

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

> Gwarancja fajna rzecz, ale nie mozna przy tym zapominac, ze w historii bylo juz pare przypadkow, ze wlasnie niemozliwosc wypelnienia gwarancji powodowala upadek firmy. To tak dla zrownowazenia ostatnich wpisow


Historia świata zna wiele ciekawych przypadków. Zapewne zdarzały się takie przypadki, ale lepiej dostać gwarancję, niż jej nie dostać.




> Swoja droga zauwazam pewna prawidlowosc. Z jednej strony widze opinie typu "babcia ma deski i pape 100 lat i jest super", z drugiej "mam folie od tygodnia i jest super" - nie sadzicie ze tego typu porywnywanie jest "troche" bez sensu?


 Babcia 100 lat temu nie miała poddasza użytkowego (inne warunki), a folie są już dostępne do 40 lat. Coś można już powiedzieć na temat ich trwałości.




> Napisał Jakub_Staszewski
> 
> Trzepocząca membrana to tylko podczas montażu, po zamknięciu jej z obu stron (dachówka + wełna),nie bedzie już narażona na ruch.
> 
> 
> Wiatroszczelna dachowka? Nie spotkalem, widocznie sie nie znam.


Oczywiście brak takowych dachówek, ale jak już wspomniałem membrana po zamknięciu jej z obu stron (dachówka + wełna),nie bedzie już narażona na ruch.

----------


## skrzypekps

no dobra a jak już nie deskować to jaką folię dać tzn o jakich parametrach, na co zwrócić uwagę i najlepiej jakiej firmy...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Wydaje mi się także, że dekarzowi opłaca się deskować dach, więcej roboty, więcej w kieszeni.


A mnie się wydaje, że więcej sprzedanej folii to więcej w kieszeni. Tak na prawdę to dach deskuje cieśla (wykonawca więźby).
Mówimy tu o foliach wysoko paroprzepuszczalnych a te są na rynku od ilu lat? No może od dziesięciu.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

> Tak na prawdę to dach deskuje cieśla (wykonawca więźby).


To może ich lobbing??




> Mówimy tu o foliach wysoko paroprzepuszczalnych a te są na rynku od ilu lat? No może od dziesięciu.  Pozdrawiam.


W Polsce są produkowane od 1996r. Co do zachodu nie mam konkretnej daty, ale oczywiście dłużej.

Moja wczęśniejsza wypowiedź dotyczyła folii dachowych (40 lat) a nie membrany dachowej.

----------


## Jakub_Staszewski

> no dobra a jak już nie deskować to jaką folię dać tzn o jakich parametrach, na co zwrócić uwagę i najlepiej jakiej firmy...


Nie ma mebrany najlepszej pod każdym wzgledem, do każdego typu domu.

----------


## darekpt

> Napisał Jakub_Staszewski
> 
> Wydaje mi się także, że dekarzowi opłaca się deskować dach, więcej roboty, więcej w kieszeni.
> 
> 
> A mnie się wydaje, że więcej sprzedanej folii to więcej w kieszeni. Tak na prawdę to dach deskuje cieśla (wykonawca więźby).
> Mówimy tu o foliach wysoko paroprzepuszczalnych a te są na rynku od ilu lat? No może od dziesięciu.  Pozdrawiam.


A mnie się wydaje, że więcej sprzedanego drzewa na deskowanie to więcej w kieszeni. 
Wogóle ten wątek cały jest bez sensu , to coś jak co jest lepsze hot-dog czy hamburger albo czy Mercedes czy BMW - jeden lubi to drugi to i koniec . Zresztą 100lat temu nie było folii i wszyscy deskowali , technologia się zmienia i tyle teraz jest folia ( zresztą z folią to ma ona mało wspólnego bo bardziej prawidłowa nazwa to membrana ) . A z drugiej strony u nas panuje taka mentaloność i odporność na nowości , porostu to co było dawniej to jest dobre i tyle , a to co nowe napewno musi być złe albo chociaż gorsze . Kiedyś rozmawiałem ze znajomym  który deskował dach i potem go papował i mówiłem mu że ja to będe folie kładł - spojrzał się na mnie jak na idiote i mówi tak: Folie? Folia to jest dobra do kanapek.....

----------


## Hagis

W 97 roku robiłem poddasze w starym domku, Oczywiscie zmieniłem dach i zastosowałem folie i potem blachodachówkę potem ocieplenie folia i kartongips. Wszystko było super przez 3 lata potem było juz deczko zimniej i denerwujace odgłosy od blachy (ulewa i gałęzie lub inne badziewie spadajace z drzew) Jak wiadomo welna musi być "puszysta" aby było cieplo Teraz jak wchodze na strych i lukam na wełne to po 10 latach wyglada jakby jej połowa znikla a ona się zbiła jak stara posciel. Dodam że była to znana wełna z rolki koloru żółtego heheheh. Teraz kończe budowac drugi domek i tutaj zastosowałem juz pełne deskowanie papa i dachówka. Wełne bede wkładał w kostkach juz nie w macie - wydaję mi się że ta w kostkach - tak nie znikna (ostatnio rozbierałem stary budynek gospodarczy gdzei 20 lat temu ocieplilismy dach wełna w kostkach po wyjęciu dalej była jak trzeba. Są to tylko moje odczucia może wiele osób się z tym nie zgodzi. Ja stawiam na deski papa dachówka i wełna w kostkach... Jak kaski wystarczy... Acha dodam że od tych 10 lat mieszkam na tym poddaszu a na dole mieszka kto inny i im oczywiscie folia i blachodachówka nie przeszkadza, Ogłólnie wysztsko jest szczelne i cacy ale... głosno i deczko zimniej niż na początku...

----------


## PeZet

Mammamija, Barbossa, Dzięki za podpowiedź. Listewek w poprzek krokwi przybijał jednak nie będę, bo... więcej przycinania i czasem kątomierza trzeba by używać. A wzdłuż prościej - pojadę wzdłuż.   :big grin:

----------


## kasia 23

A jak to jest gdy poddasze jest nieużytkowe, strop wylewany i ocieplony?na dach idzie dachówka ceramiczna.Jestem ogolnie za deskowaniem ale tak mi przyszlo na mysl czy taki uklad cos zmienia-dac deski+papa czy wystarczy folia?nie znam sie na tym dlatego prosze o rade bardziej poinformowanych  :big grin:   :Lol:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  pozdrawiam

----------


## alibac

WItam w projekcie mam wiezbe na to folia i dachowka. chcialem polozyc deski plus pape, ale projektant sie nie zgdozil, powiedizal ze dach jest obliczony bez desek, a takie dechy z papa na 250m2 dachu to powazne obciazenie i jesli chcialbym deski to trzeba jeszcze raz przeliczyc konstrukcje plus zwiekszyc przekroj krokwi itp.

----------


## TOMASZQS

> WItam w projekcie mam wiezbe na to folia i dachowka. chcialem polozyc deski plus pape, ale projektant sie nie zgdozil, powiedizal ze dach jest obliczony bez desek, a takie dechy z papa na 250m2 dachu to powazne obciazenie i jesli chcialbym deski to trzeba jeszcze raz przeliczyc konstrukcje plus zwiekszyc przekroj krokwi itp.


Ciekawy ten Twój projektant, jak nie przewidział konstrukcji pod deskowanie, to aż strach pomyśleć czy przewidział obciążenie więżby śniegiem i działaniem siły wiatru...

----------


## brachol

> WItam w projekcie mam wiezbe na to folia i dachowka. chcialem polozyc deski plus pape, ale projektant sie nie zgdozil, powiedizal ze dach jest obliczony bez desek, a takie dechy z papa na 250m2 dachu to powazne obciazenie i jesli chcialbym deski to trzeba jeszcze raz przeliczyc konstrukcje plus zwiekszyc przekroj krokwi itp.


a to ile takie deski waża że więźbę wzmacniac?

----------


## alibac

> Napisał alibac
> 
> WItam w projekcie mam wiezbe na to folia i dachowka. chcialem polozyc deski plus pape, ale projektant sie nie zgdozil, powiedizal ze dach jest obliczony bez desek, a takie dechy z papa na 250m2 dachu to powazne obciazenie i jesli chcialbym deski to trzeba jeszcze raz przeliczyc konstrukcje plus zwiekszyc przekroj krokwi itp.
> 
> 
> Ciekawy ten Twój projektant, jak nie przewidział konstrukcji pod deskowanie, to aż strach pomyśleć czy przewidział obciążenie więżby śniegiem i działaniem siły wiatru...


Jesli zakladal ze nie bedzie deskowania to po co mial przyjmowac ciezar wlasny desek? To tak jakbys chcial dawac blachodachowke a bys liczyl przekroje krokwi - tylko tak na wszelki wypadek pod dachowke. Normalne jest ze wszystko jest przeliczane z pewnym zapasem, tzn przemnazane przez wspolczynnik bezpieczenstwa, ale deski troche waza. Na 250m2 potrzebuje okolo 6,5m3 desek. Wez sobie do reki 3 deski 4 metrowe i poczujesz ze to troche wazy, a 6,5m3 to troche jest. 
Jesli chodzi o snieg i wiatr to przyjal ze budynek jest w drugiej strefie wedlug jakiejs normy.

----------


## alibac

> Napisał alibac
> 
> WItam w projekcie mam wiezbe na to folia i dachowka. chcialem polozyc deski plus pape, ale projektant sie nie zgdozil, powiedizal ze dach jest obliczony bez desek, a takie dechy z papa na 250m2 dachu to powazne obciazenie i jesli chcialbym deski to trzeba jeszcze raz przeliczyc konstrukcje plus zwiekszyc przekroj krokwi itp.
> 
> 
> a to ile takie deski waża że więźbę wzmacniac?


Na 250m2 dachu potrzeba 6,5m3 desek. Wez sobie do lapy 3 deski 4 metrowe i poczujesz co to jest. Na 1m3 wchodzi okolo 50 desek 4m. pomnoz razy 6,5 i wtedy przekonasz sie ze obciazeie dachu wzrasta znaczaco...

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał brachol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał alibac
> 
> ...


To ja mam dach 4-spadowy ( z 4 kukułkami ) i jak chodzę teraz za dachówką to wychodzi ok. 320 m2 dachu. Zamówiłem w sumie ok. 12,5 m3 desek z zaufanego tartaku i na oko to się nie wydaje. fakt ,że sporo poszło do wieńca więc bedzie do odzyskania.Ale mimo to na oko nie widze tego.   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

> WItam w projekcie mam wiezbe na to folia i dachowka. chcialem polozyc deski plus pape, ale projektant sie nie zgdozil, powiedizal ze dach jest obliczony bez desek, a takie dechy z papa na 250m2 dachu to powazne obciazenie i jesli chcialbym deski to trzeba jeszcze raz przeliczyc konstrukcje plus zwiekszyc przekroj krokwi itp.


taki czaka, że spojrzał i już wiedział?

o ile się nie mylę, jest zapas 1,5kN/m2 od cieśli, dekarza i kogo tam jeszcze, chyba można to wykorzystać   :big grin:

----------


## brachol

> Na 250m2 dachu potrzeba 6,5m3 desek. Wez sobie do lapy 3 deski 4 metrowe i poczujesz co to jest. Na 1m3 wchodzi okolo 50 desek 4m. pomnoz razy 6,5 i wtedy przekonasz sie ze obciazeie dachu wzrasta znaczaco...


z m3 desek powinno wyjsc ok 40 m2 powierzchni (przy grubosci 2,5 cm a mozna przeciez odeskowac cienszymi deskami) i z tego co sie orientuje to m3 mokrych desek wazy gdzies 700-800 kg po wyschnieciu pewnie z 500 kg tak wiec dalej nei wydaje mi sie zeby bylo to jakies znaczace obciazenie

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ano mamy takich projektantów?! Czy aby przewidział ciężar ocieplenia, stelaża, płyt gipsowych i folii?? A gdzie tzw. współczynnik bezpieczeństwa (niewiedzy)?!
Życzę temu projektantowi więcej zdrowego rozsądku. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TOMASZQS

> Ano mamy takich projektantów?! Czy aby przewidział ciężar ocieplenia, stelaża, płyt gipsowych i folii?? A gdzie tzw. współczynnik bezpieczeństwa (niewiedzy)?!
> Życzę temu projektantowi więcej zdrowego rozsądku. Pozdrawiam.


Ja zaś mu nie życzę tylko dobrze radzę, aby wybrał się na kursy dokształcające...

----------


## przemekj21

Witajcie,
Ja tez postanowilem deskowac.

Mam pytanie jaki rodzaj papy dac na deski i czy wraz z deskowaniem montowac okna dachowe?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Ja już po deskowaniu i papowaniu. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tres34

Wszystko prawda, deskowany dach sztywniejszy i ciszej. Ja tak mam bo polozylem gont. Ty wybrales dachowke. Deskowanie zbedne. Jesli jednak zdecydujesz sie to ci wspolczuje kosztow.

----------


## adam2007

> Wszystko prawda, deskowany dach sztywniejszy i ciszej. Ja tak mam bo polozylem gont. Ty wybrales dachowke. Deskowanie zbedne. Jesli jednak zdecydujesz sie to ci wspolczuje kosztow.



Te koszty ponosi się raz w życiu o ile dom nie pójdzie pod młotek. Nawet pod dachówke powinno być deskowanie. Starzy i dobrzy dekarze nie powiedzą inaczej.  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

To już chyba nie te czasy kiedy budowało się jeden dom na całe życie lub co gorsza na pokolenia  :wink:  Tak jak napisałem - odeskowałem bo wydawało mi się, że tak jest solidniej - i to niezależnie od tego ile czasu będę w nim mieszkał.

----------


## tres34

Widzialem jak budowano blizniaki na sprzedaz na pewnym osiedlu pod Wa-wa. Wiezba przygotowana pod blachodachowke, ale widocznie przyszedl "miszczu"-nowy nabywca, co sobie zazyczyl dachowke ceramiczna. Oczywiscie firma wykonala. Miszczu mieszka juz, ale niestety daszek sie zagina od zimy. Tak to jest z pustakami (nie chodzi o rodzaj cegly).

----------


## adam2007

> To już chyba nie te czasy kiedy budowało się jeden dom na całe życie lub co gorsza na pokolenia  Tak jak napisałem - odeskowałem bo wydawało mi się, że tak jest solidniej - i to niezależnie od tego ile czasu będę w nim mieszkał.




To była pewnego rodzaju przenośnia. Ja także uważam ,że jeślu buduje się dla siebie to lepiej odeskować - bez dwóch zdań. Jeżeli budowalbym na sprzedaż to absolutnie bym nie deskował.  :Wink2:

----------


## joannaj75

Co do deskowania, zawsze zostają jeśli się miało strop monolityczny jakieś deski po szalunkach , do wykorzystania.
Ekipy nie koniecznie doradzają to co łatwiejsze , moja wybrała strop lany , chociaż tyle roboty ze zbrojeniem a i kier. bud poparł że lepiej taki strop pracuje.

Co do oszczedności na dachu to wolę nie stosować zgodnie z zasadą : fundament i dach to podstawa.Oczywiście wszystko to kwestia wykonania i warunków , u mnie dachówka cementowa Euronit , bo tez tak jak już ktoś napisał , poczucie że mam ceramike na dachu to za mało na różnicy ceny , wolę tę kase dac na konstrukcję dachu , co do foli to znam opinię sprzedawców , co innego marketing a co innego życie nic nie jest wieczne.

----------


## daro31ie

koszt duzy ale stara metoda jest lepsza

----------


## kospol

ja jestem za  folia TYVEK super sprawa,jest inna niz inne folie

----------


## zOOr

Jest jeszcze jedna wada foli, której nie wziąłem pod uwagę gdy się na nią decydowałem.
Folia może być wystawiona na działanie UV przez 1-3 m-ce (zależy od producenta). A ja będę robił podbitkę po ociepleniu elewacji, czyli jakieś 9 m-cy po foliach. Teoretycznie okapy powinno sie zabezpieczyć czarną folią, bo UV od dołu również działa  ::-(:

----------


## chrobry

> Witajcie,
> Ja tez postanowilem deskowac.
> 
> Mam pytanie jaki rodzaj papy dac na deski i czy wraz z deskowaniem montowac okna dachowe?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Podciągam - jakieś propozycje co do papy ?

----------


## olyv

Ja też deskuję... bo po pierwsze: mieszkam wśród pól, tylko jedna strona domu od zabudowań,  wiatr hula że ho, ho - a dechy to dodatkowa bariera cieplna, dwa - planuję blachodachówkę a jak wiadomo przy wietrze huczy okropnie - zatem dechy to wyciszenie poddasza. 

Moja mama ma blachę na folii - podczas burzy i wichur - nie ma mowy o spaniu niestety - mimo wełny 25 cm jest tak głośno, że pociąć się szarym mydłem.... ja dziękuję, ja mam małe dziecko.... i będę miała jeszcze jedno, mniejsze  :big tongue:   a jesienią i zimą chce przesypiać noce...  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To musisz piwnice zaaranżować na sypialnię  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## olyv

Było by to najrozsądniejsze wyjście  :big tongue:  tak prawdę mówiąc. Nie mam jednak piwnicy echh... :wink:  i nie mogę mieć, bo nie dosyć że wieje to i może zalewać...;D

----------


## anetina

> Napisał przemekj21
> 
> Witajcie,
> Ja tez postanowilem deskowac.
> 
> Mam pytanie jaki rodzaj papy dac na deski i czy wraz z deskowaniem montowac okna dachowe?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> ...



ja będę mieć deskowanie, papa i blachodachówka

----------


## martek1981

Wielokrotnie na tym forum przeczytałem, jak po zadanym przez kogoś pytaniu padała odpowiedź: A co na to projekt?
No właśnie? Jak to jest u Was? Po co ta cała dyskusja? Czy nie wystarczy zrobić tak jak jest w projekcie? Ja w projekcie mam membrane i powiem szczerze, że nie przyszło by mi do głowy robić inaczej gdyby nie to forum. 
Co do powszechności deskowania i papowania w moim regionie. Buduje dom nie daleko Ustki na nowym - otwartm osiedlu (spore zagrożenie wiatrem) i na żadnym z nowowybudowanych już tam domów nikt nie zastosował deskowania, tylko membrane. Czy robią niezgodnie z projektem? Czy może nie czytają forum muratora?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## am76

To i ja coś dodam w wątku jako, że niebawem startuję.
Projekt mówi nie deskować.
Wykonawcy których pytałem mówili:
- absolutnie nie
- można ale nie potrzeba
- można ale nie należy
Nawet stary góral machnął ręką żeby się nie wygłupiać.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak sobie myślę, że warto zapoznać się z różnymi argumentami bo wówczas znacznie łatwiej podjąć trafną decyzję. Życzę każdemu właśnie takich decyzji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wartownik

> Czy nie wystarczy zrobić tak jak jest w projekcie? .


nie powinno sie ślepo ufać projektowi

----------


## martek1981

> Napisał martek1981
> 
> Czy nie wystarczy zrobić tak jak jest w projekcie? .
> 
> 
> nie powinno sie ślepo ufać projektowi


Tak samo jak niektórym doradcom na forum  :Wink2: 

Myśle, że trzeba w tym wszystkim znaleźć zdrowy rozsądek i kompromis.

----------


## Smakor

> To i ja coś dodam w wątku jako, że niebawem startuję.
> Projekt mówi nie deskować.
> Wykonawcy których pytałem mówili:
> - absolutnie nie
> - można ale nie potrzeba
> - można ale nie należy
> Nawet stary góral machnął ręką żeby się nie wygłupiać.


To ciekawe gdyż mam nieco odmienne opinie.
Rozmawiałem z 3 fachmanami od dachu i dwóch z nich polecało deskowanie (mają tez w swoich domach), jeden się zdziwił, że niby po co?
Ja deskowanie robię. Będę spał spokojniej, choć dostęp do dachu ma jedynie łazienka i mały kantorek u mnie.

----------


## am76

> Ja deskowanie robię. Będę spał spokojniej, choć dostęp do dachu ma jedynie łazienka i mały kantorek u mnie.


A ja ze względu na spokojny sen deskowania nie robię. Wykonawcy którzy sprawiają wrażenie wiarygodnych nie polecają - a przecież mogliby na tym zarobić.

----------


## Smakor

> Napisał Smakor
> 
> Ja deskowanie robię. Będę spał spokojniej, choć dostęp do dachu ma jedynie łazienka i mały kantorek u mnie.
> 
> 
> A ja ze względu na spokojny sen deskowania nie robię. Wykonawcy którzy sprawiają wrażenie wiarygodnych nie polecają - a przecież mogliby na tym zarobić.


Jakoś to motywują? Czy "dla zasady"?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Motywacja jest jedna część wykonawców nie potrafi poprawnie wykonać wentylacji połaci! W skomplikowanych dachach jest to dość trudne. Folia załatwia te problemy choć rodzi inne. A co mają powiedzieć ci co kryją swój dach gontem bitumicznym? Czy też zamiast deskowania (OSB) dać folię?  :Lol:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam N

A ja jeszcze inaczej - pelne deskowanie a na to membrana 180; papy się boję bo mi sie kojarzy troche ze styropianem - a ja wybieram wełnę na ściany a nie styropian; wiem ze problem rozwiązuje przestrzen pomiedzy welna a dechami - i wtedy nie ma problemy z papa - ale ... 
jednym slowem narazam sie wszystkim deskujacym - bo folia i wszystkim od folii bo deski...  :cry:  
ale za pozno ... bo folia i deski juz na budowie....  :Wink2:

----------


## Smakor

Niekoniecznie folia ble. Jeden z gości od dachu własnie polecał na deskowanie zamiast papy folię Fel'X - ale to z typwą" folią" wiele wspólnego ni ema niestety. To jak połączenie foli i i papy. I to chyba dam na dechy.

----------


## am76

> Napisał am76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Smakor
> 
> ...


Wentylacja. Niepotrzebne dodatkowe koszty.
A tak z czystej ciekawości - jak wentylujecie zapapowany dach ponad oknami połaciowymi?

----------


## am76

> Motywacja jest jedna część wykonawców nie potrafi poprawnie wykonać wentylacji połaci! W skomplikowanych dachach jest to dość trudne. Folia załatwia te problemy choć rodzi inne.


Jakie problmey? Czy chodzi o niską trwałość/solidność czy może jakieś inne?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Folia wysoko paroprzepuszczalna umożliwia wentylowanie warstwy izolacji cieplnej i jest to jedyna jej zaleta. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## am76

> Folia wysoko paroprzepuszczalna umożliwia wentylowanie warstwy izolacji cieplnej i jest to jedyna jej zaleta. Pozdrawiam.


No tak - to wiadomo. Jest też jej zaletą niski koszt. Ale jakie są wady? Czy są jakieś inne niż sugerowana przez niektórych niska trwałoś?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Niski koszt nie jest żadną zaletą gdy buduje się dom na lata! Niska trwałość jest wadą zasadniczą a nie sugerowaną. Jak się ma żywotność dachówki ceramicznej szacowana na 100~150 lat (sprawdzona przez stulecia) do najlepszych folii, na które udzielane są 30 letnie gwarancje? Należy zwrócić uwagę na fakt iż puki co najlepsze folie mają dopuszczalny czas na zakrywanie 4~6 miesięcy i dotyczy to obu stron folii! A ilu inwestorów w tak krótkim czasie ociepla poddasze i montuje podbitkę?! A jakakolwiek awaria pokrycia dachu w niewidocznym miejscu (pęknięcie dachówki) może spowodować degradację folii. Nawet drobny remont dachu to kolejne odsłonięcie folii. Pomijam fakt szkód jakie mogą wyrządzić gryzonie, ptaki i owady. Oczywiście nigdy nie pisałem, że dobra markowa folia jest zła ale warto rozważyć wszelkie kwestie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## EwkaS

Zdecydowaliśmy się na deskowanie i na to papa.
Mam jednak pytanie. Trzeba zrobić szczelinę wentylacyjną między wełną a deskowaniem. Gdzie umieścić górny wylot szczeliny, jeżeli wełna nie będzie ułozona do samej kalenicy a jedynie na skosach i jętkach (powyżej jest niskie poddasze nieużytkowe ). Czy w związku z tym zostawić poziomą szczelinę w deskach w miejscu, gdzie kończy się wełna (wówczas wilgoć będzie wychodzić między deski a blachodachówkę) czy raczej pozwolić na cyrkulację powietrza do stryszku?

----------


## arti.sa

A my zdecydowaliśmy kłaść folię. Wybraliśmy dorkena maxx plus jest bardzo mocna ale co z wysoką paroprzepuszczalnością? Może prośba do P. Andrzeja o wypowiedzenie się o tej konkretnie folii bo mogę jeszcze zminić zamówienie przed środową dostawą.

----------


## Smakor

Ale jeśli deskowanie to czy papa czy może Icopal Fel'X? Ma ktoś doświadczenia z tą "nowością"?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Folia o wysokiej paroprzepuszczalności powinna posiadać współczynnik Sd=0,02. Wytrzymałość mechaniczna folii nie ma już takiego znaczenia gdyż poza dekarzem praktycznie nikt nie może jej zniszczyć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bombel79

dobrze, przebrnalem rpzez te 9 stron pelnych niespodziewanych zwrotow akcji, niespodziewanych, dynamicznych dialogow oraz dobrych i zlych bohaterow  :smile: 

na 90% bede deskowal (mam troche dech, reszte sie dokupi) daszej jest troche skomplikowany (czterospdowy 250 m2, 2 lukarny, 38 st nachylenia, kryty dachowka) ale bez przesady... jaka pape sugerujecie ? nie koniecznie chce jakas chinska za zlotowke ale z kolei nie usmiech ami sie placenie kilkunastu zlotych za produkt super hiper... z jakim kosztem robocizny za deskowanie i papowanie powinienem sie liczyc (da rade 10 zl za m2?) lokalizacja: Warszawa

PS
i kto powinien to robic: majster-murarz ktory ma klasc wiezbe czy dekarz od dachowki???   :ohmy:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Deskowanie ten co robi więźbę. Krycie wstępne (papa) ten co kryje dach bo to on daje gwarancję na szczelność. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bombel79

no i jestem po rozmowie z dekarzem...

o ile jestem juz przekonany do deskowania to caigle sie zastanaiwam nad wyborem folia vs papa, a wynika to z technologii wentylacji w przypadku papy... dach mam na tyle polamany (czterospadowy z 2 lukarnami) ze nie da rady zrobic wentylacji w kalenicy i Dekarz zaproponowal ze on powycina w papie "takie kwadraciki" ktore umozliwia wentylacje... no ale to chyba spowoduje brak szczelnosci powierzchi papy...???   :ohmy:  

w przypadku foli poleca 2 (Tyvek pro) lub Delta Maxx ... w przypadku deskowania wolalby Delte MAxx "...gdyz jest mocniejsza" i o 1,5 zlotego wychodzi wiecej na metrze   :oops:  

co o tym sadzic?

----------


## smutna lidka

> no i jestem po rozmowie z dekarzem...
> 
> o ile jestem juz przekonany do deskowania to caigle sie zastanaiwam nad wyborem folia vs papa, a wynika to z technologii wentylacji w przypadku papy... dach mam na tyle polamany (czterospadowy z 2 lukarnami) ze nie da rady zrobic wentylacji w kalenicy i Dekarz zaproponowal ze on powycina w papie "takie kwadraciki" ktore umozliwia wentylacje... no ale to chyba spowoduje brak szczelnosci powierzchi papy...???   
> 
> w przypadku foli poleca 2 (Tyvek pro) lub Delta Maxx ... w przypadku deskowania wolalby Delte MAxx "...gdyz jest mocniejsza" i o 1,5 zlotego wychodzi wiecej na metrze   
> 
> co o tym sadzic?


ja kupiłam tyvek supro, ( z taśmą) wg dekarza w czasie układania dachówek okazała się bardzo mocna i trwała , był zadowolony, [wczesniej - zanim ją w ogóle zobaczył - mazał się, że jest słaba i będzie się drzeć, moje argumenty o współczynnikach działały na niego jak płachta na byka   :big tongue:  ]
przy nastepnym dachu też zrobię deskowanie i kupię ta sama folię, bo z jednego i drugiego jestem nadzwyczaj zadowolona
pozdrawiam

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał bombel79
> 
> no i jestem po rozmowie z dekarzem...
> 
> o ile jestem juz przekonany do deskowania to caigle sie zastanaiwam nad wyborem folia vs papa, a wynika to z technologii wentylacji w przypadku papy... dach mam na tyle polamany (czterospadowy z 2 lukarnami) ze nie da rady zrobic wentylacji w kalenicy i Dekarz zaproponowal ze on powycina w papie "takie kwadraciki" ktore umozliwia wentylacje... no ale to chyba spowoduje brak szczelnosci powierzchi papy...???   
> 
> w przypadku foli poleca 2 (Tyvek pro) lub Delta Maxx ... w przypadku deskowania wolalby Delte MAxx "...gdyz jest mocniejsza" i o 1,5 zlotego wychodzi wiecej na metrze   
> 
> co o tym sadzic?
> ...



Witam,
Również mam folię Tyveka tylko model Solid i folia jest naprawdę mocna.Oczywiście położona na deskoanym dachu. Dach mam 4 spadowy z 4 lukarnami więc troche kombinacji z papą by było.
Ja jestem zdania ,że trzeba iść duchem czasu i nowymi rozwiązaniami. Stara szkoła jest dobra ale przecież w każdej dziedzinie technologie są stale unowocześniane i wcale to nie jest złe. Dobra folia będzie na lata tak samo jak papa.  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No obyś miał rację. Stosowanie folii nie jest uwarunkowane żadnym duchem czasu a dużymi problemami z wykonaniem poprawnej wentylacji połaci dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TomekC73

U mnie jest dach odeskowany a na deski położona papa. Mam tylko pas folii jako pierwszy od strony okapu dlatego, że ta folia wpuszczona jest w rynny a papa podobno by się załamała wpuszczona pod kątem. Zastanawiam się tylko czasami czy ten pierwszy pas folii się nie przetrze w szybkim czasie i wtedy ew skropliny będa się dostawać na deski i podbitkę? 
Andrzej co o tym sądzisz? Czy tak może być?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Z całą pewnością tak się stanie! Folia lub papa powinna się kończyć na pasie nadrynnowym i do niego być przyklejona odpowiednio silikonem dekarskim lub lepikiem na zimno (taką masą bitumiczna do podklejania gontów papowych). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TomekC73

> Z całą pewnością tak się stanie! Folia lub papa powinna się kończyć na pasie nadrynnowym i do niego być przyklejona odpowiednio silikonem dekarskim lub lepikiem na zimno (taką masą bitumiczna do podklejania gontów papowych). Pozdrawiam.


Mówisz o tym pasie nadrynnowym z blachy? ja tak właśnie mam tylko ta folia niczym nie przyklejona tylko luźno leży. A tak swoją drogą to jak ludzie kładą folię na deskowanie i ona sobie tam łopoce od wiatru to czy zaraz z niej zrobi się sito?

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> Z całą pewnością tak się stanie! Folia lub papa powinna się kończyć na pasie nadrynnowym i do niego być przyklejona odpowiednio silikonem dekarskim lub lepikiem na zimno (taką masą bitumiczna do podklejania gontów papowych). Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> Mówisz o tym pasie nadrynnowym z blachy? ja tak właśnie mam tylko ta folia niczym nie przyklejona tylko luźno leży. A tak swoją drogą to jak ludzie kładą folię na deskowanie i ona sobie tam łopoce od wiatru to czy zaraz z niej zrobi się sito?




Jak jest odpowiednio położona to nie łopoce.  :Lol:  
U mnie ma miejscami troszke luzu ale nie natyle by łopotać. To są minimalne ruchy.
Pozdr.

----------


## Monikapl

My też deskowaliśmy. Dekarze nas przekonali i uzaliśmy, ze tak bedzie słusznie.

----------


## tomasz4

Pełne deskowanie również zapobiega pofalowaniu dachu

----------


## zbigmor

> Pełne deskowanie również zapobiega pofalowaniu dachu




A możesz tą rewolucyjną myśl rozwinąć?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Albo jedno albo drugie! Jak folia to po co deski? Jak deski to papa! Folia na deskach to złe rozwiązanie. No ale każdy musi wypraktykować to na swoim dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Lgrzechu

Czy zastosowanie płyty OSB-3 o grubości 12mm na dachu dwuspadowym przy rozstawie krokwi 88,5cm jest odpowiednie. Ekonomicznie tak tylko czy wytrzymałościowo również ? Jaką papę stosowaliście ? Czy jest Waszym zdaniem sens dopłacać do tej modyfikowanej SBS. Zwykła podkładowa z welonem szklanym jest dużo tańsza. Co z grubością, jaka jest optymalna aby nie było fal lub nie ściekło przy upałach i niepopękało na mrozie..... Czyli tak ogólnie co polecacie z własnego doświadczenia  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak płyta w zupełności wystarczy gdyż jej zadaniem jest stężenie dachu i podtrzymanie papy (oczywiście mówimy tu o kryciu wstępnym). Modyfikator SBS jest istotny dla pap wierzchniego krycia gdyż zwiększa ich odporność na działanie promieniowania słonecznego dla krycia wstępnego praktycznie nie ma większego znaczenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Lgrzechu

Panie Andrzeju bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź. Ostatnia kwestia, jakiej grubości zastosować papę termozgrzewalną i czy montować ją w sposób tradycyjny ( gwoździe ), zgrzewać krawędzie czy całą powierzchnię?

----------


## Lgrzechu

Witam, jeszcze jedna kwestia jaka metodę przyjać ze względu na rozmiar płyty osb 2500x1250:
-zagęścić krokwie bardziej niz w projekcie ( mam teraz 88,5cm w osiach krokwi, krokwie 16x8 ) czy
-przycinać płyty ( zostanie wtedy kawałek 69x125cm ) jak go sensownie zagospodarowac ?
Jak to robiliście u siebie ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

O ile to możliwe zagęścić osiowo 83,3 cm i jest bez odpadu. Papę podkładową termozgrzewalną mocujemy mechanicznie tylko w górnym rzędzie, który będzie zakryty następnym szalem papy. Oczywiście w tym samym czasie montujemy kontrłaty. Osobiście nie zgrzewam połączeń umożliwiając tym minimalną wentylację pomiędzy papą a płytą OSB. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## AVID

Patrząc teraz na mój dylemat którym zapoczątkowałem ten wątek to powiem Wam że absolutnie bym deskował ale właśnie OSB .
Podczas budowy kupiłem ich kilkanaście do szalowania. Kiedy się szalowanie skończyło położyłem je na ziemi w celu nie jeżdzenia w błocie jako chodniki .
Wjeżdzałem po nich  do garażu.
Tak się stało że leżały pełne 2 sezony w deszczu,słońcu,śniegu,mrozie itd.Zdumienie moje było takie że po tym trudnym okresie dla nich :smile:  :smile:  :smile: ............ były w całkiem w nie najgorszym stanie i prawie sie nie wygieły .Tak czy inaczej to nie wiem co oni tam do tego dosypują ale wytrzymałość to to ma jak sklejka czyli 20 razy lepszą niż deska


*.POZDRAWIAM WSZYSTKICH KTÓRZY NIE SPIĄ TAK JAK JA KILKA LAT TEMU Z TEGO POWODU CZY DESKOWAĆ CZY NIE* :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 




A tak na marginesie to piszę ten post o 01.08 :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A tak na marginesie to jak mogłeś wysłać tekst przed napisaniem?!!! Pojawił się na Forum o 1.03   :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## AVID

CZARY  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

A wracając do meritum pragnę zauważyć, że płyta pracuje inaczej niż deska. Stąd też jej obecność na dachu (nawet o połowę cieńszej od deski) jest bardziej pożądana oczywiście zależnie od przeznaczenia a dokładniej od rodzaju docelowego pokrycia dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## A_dam

A ja jak zawsze mam problem tam, gdzie chyba go nie ma. 
Mam zamiar deskować dach. Problem widzę w surowych deskach. Przyjadą dosłownie z tartaku na dach. Obawiam się, że te surowe deski pod tą papą trag szlafi. Czy to jest dopuszczalne rozwiązanie? Takie deski na dach pod papę? Może niech przezimują na dachu bez papy, a dalsze prace na wiosnę?
Podpowiedzcie jak to było u Was?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## A_dam

Nikt nie deskował surowymi deskami? 
Deskujący odezwijcie się!
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zaimpregnuj te deski i nabij na dach. Zostaw tak na 3~4 dni to się trochę owieją i kryj papą. Wyschną od środka bez obaw. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## A_dam

Dzięki za podpowiedź. Mam rozumieć, że deski calówki (sosna) w zupełności wystarczą. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No pewnie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kaśka73

Andrzej a Ty u siebie masz pełne deskowanie czy nie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pełne deskowanie i gont bitumiczny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bastime

Witam.Czyli jak zrobie deskowanie osb, na  płyty dam dobrą folie,kontrłaty i łaty i dachówkę to będzie dobrze??

----------


## langerob25

> Albo jedno albo drugie! Jak folia to po co deski? Jak deski to papa! Folia na deskach to złe rozwiązanie. No ale każdy musi wypraktykować to na swoim dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bastime

Folie miałem już kupioną  i miałem robić tylko folią ale usłyszałem od wielu o kunach które po jakimś czasie między dachówką  znajdą jakąś szparkę i gdy nie ma deskowania to  mogą  narobić dużo szkód przy wełnie.

----------


## bessi-wkurzona budową

Ja mam sama folie i blachodachówke, ale żałuje że niemam dech...

----------


## zk140t

Oczywiście deskować.

----------


## adi_

deskowalem wyszlo 11 000 wiecej kasy niemialem ale nie zaluje teraz czas na co. tez bedzie  lepsze dom buduje dla siebie i dla dzieci a nie na wakacyjny wypad to ma byc chata a nie lepianka  byle by bylo  pozdrawiam

----------


## AVID

Patrząc teraz na mój dylemat którym zapoczątkowałem ten wątek to powiem Wam że absolutnie bym deskował ale właśnie OSB .
Podczas budowy kupiłem ich kilkanaście do szalowania. Kiedy się szalowanie skończyło położyłem je na ziemi w celu nie jeżdzenia w błocie jako chodniki .
Wjeżdzałem po nich do garażu.
Tak się stało że leżały pełne 2 sezony w deszczu,słońcu,śniegu,mrozie itd.Zdumienie moje było takie że po tym trudnym okresie dla nich............ były w całkiem w nie najgorszym stanie i prawie sie nie wygieły .Tak czy inaczej to nie wiem co oni tam do tego dosypują ale wytrzymałość to to ma jak sklejka czyli 20 razy lepszą niż deska


.POZDRAWIAM WSZYSTKICH KTÓRZY NIE SPIĄ TAK JAK JA KILKA LAT TEMU Z TEGO POWODU CZY DESKOWAĆ CZY NIE

----------


## surgi22

Czy ktoś deskował przy pomocy płyt MFP i jak się ma ich trwałość i wytrzymałość w stosunku do płyt OSB ? ( planowana grubość 18 lunb 22 mm pod dachówkę ceramiczną ).

----------


## ewka_83

> Patrząc teraz na mój dylemat którym zapoczątkowałem ten wątek to powiem Wam że absolutnie bym deskował ale właśnie OSB .
> Podczas budowy kupiłem ich kilkanaście do szalowania. Kiedy się szalowanie skończyło położyłem je na ziemi w celu nie jeżdzenia w błocie jako chodniki .
> Wjeżdzałem po nich do garażu.
> Tak się stało że leżały pełne 2 sezony w deszczu,słońcu,śniegu,mrozie itd.Zdumienie moje było takie że po tym trudnym okresie dla nich............ były w całkiem w nie najgorszym stanie i prawie sie nie wygieły .Tak czy inaczej to nie wiem co oni tam do tego dosypują ale wytrzymałość to to ma jak sklejka czyli 20 razy lepszą niż deska
> 
> 
> .POZDRAWIAM WSZYSTKICH KTÓRZY NIE SPIĄ TAK JAK JA KILKA LAT TEMU Z TEGO POWODU CZY DESKOWAĆ CZY NIE


i tak właśnie planujemy zrobić - OSB gr 18 mm i na to porządna papa  :smile:  
mam wiele dylematów, ale co do tego jestem pewna  :rotfl:

----------


## surgi22

> i tak właśnie planujemy zrobić - OSB gr 18 mm i na to porządna papa  
> mam wiele dylematów, ale co do tego jestem pewna


O jakim OSB mówisz OSB3  czy OSB4 ?

----------


## ewka_83

> O jakim OSB mówisz OSB3  czy OSB4 ?


Podchwytliwe pytanie  :smile:  Przeryłam forum, i wychodzi na to, że OSB 4  :smile:  tylko nie wiem jakie są jej grubości, i jaka w zupełności wystarczy.

----------


## surgi22

Myśle że jednak OSB3. Co do grubości to pewnie 18 lub 22 mm ( ale jak nie wiesz to zapytaj dekarza ).

----------


## tysia623

deskować pod blachodachówkę czy położyć 3-warstwową membranę jak mi doradzali fachowcy????? :ohmy:  co o tym myslicie?

----------


## ewka_83

> Myśle że jednak OSB3. Co do grubości to pewnie 18 lub 22 mm ( ale jak nie wiesz to zapytaj dekarza ).


a to osb4 to nie ta bardziej odporna na ewentualną wilgoć?

----------


## surgi22

Oczywiście że tak, ale cenowo to jest również kilka zł za m2 drożej , a rzadko kiedy w domu masz potrzebę ją stosować. Osb 3 na ogół wystarcza.

----------


## Jan P.

Musisz wiedzieć , że folia puszcza wilgoć  w 2 strony.  Wystarczy ?. Jan.

----------


## surgi22

Mistrzu Janie jeżeli by tak było to w jakim celu mielibyśmy ja stosować ( wydadawało mi się iż stosuje się ją w celu ochrony przed woda z zewnatrz w taki sposob by przepuszczać wilgoć (pare wodną) ze środka , ale może sie mylę. Poniżej opis jednego z producentów: 
,, Membrana dachowa Corotop jest produktem trójwarstwowym o wysokiej paroprzepuszczalności  1800g/m2/24h (mierzone wg Lyssy system)  przeznaczonym do stosowania w budownictwie jako folia wstępnego krycia do dachów spadzistych. 

Dzięki wykorzystaniu do produkcji filmu funkcyjnego (film polipropylenowy) produkt posiada wysoki parametr wodoszczelności (>= 1500 mm H2O) co powoduje że jest odporny w dużej mierze na działanie wody i wilgoci dając możliwość prac montażowych w każdych warunkach atmosferycznych"

----------


## surgi22

W zwiąku z tym nieprawdą jest co Mistrz Jan głosi. Jeżeli ktoś chce i stać go na to może pod dachówkę zastosować deskowanie ( deski, płyty osb, MFP ) kryjąc je folią paroprzepuszczlną i dodatkowo wykonując w sposób prawidłowy wentylację dachu. Hasło jeżeli deskowanie to tylko papa jest fałszywe ( z wyjątkiem sytuacji dachów o małym kącie nachylenia np < 16 % gdzie zastosowanie papy jest lepszym rozwiązaniem ).

----------


## Jan P.

Ja wiem z duuuużego  doświadczenia , że puszcza.  Pamiętacie namioty bez tropiku.  W czasie deszczu nie można było dotknąć od spodu  bo kapało. Tak samo do membrany nie można dopychać wełny  bo wilgotnieje.  Jak nawieje śniegu pok krycie to aż sople wiszą . Folia PAROPRZEPUSZCZALNA  ,  czyli puszcza w obie strony . Koniec kropka. Jan.

----------


## surgi22

Oczywiście co tam jakieś durne membrany, Mistrz Jan wie lepiej ( a propo gortex to też bajka, nie ma to jak zwykła ortalionówka ? ). Paroprzepuszczalna oznacza że przepuszcza pare wodną a izoluje wode (prosze sprawdź sobie wielkość cząsteczek wody i pary to bedzie Mistrz wiedział, lub nie  :sad:  dlaczego ). A technika budowy namiotów ( i membran ) przez 30 lat trochę przyspieszyła ( może Mistrz nie miał czasu zauważyć ) i prawie nikt nie stosuje już tropików . membrana ma chronić połać dachu przed wodą, śniegiem i witrem , z do odprorowadzania pary wodnej służy wentylacja.  Koniec i bomba kto nie rozumie ten trąba  :big lol:

----------


## Jan P.

Nie lubiłem tego  bufona od trąby.  Poczytaj  fora na temat folii to może troszkę zmienisz zdanie . Nie wierz reklamowym formułom . Jest  sporo nowoczesnych  technologi  dachowych , które mi się podobają  i sprawdzają się w praktyce . Folia do nich nie należy.  Trzeba zobaczyć na własne oczy , żeby uwierzyć ?. Pokuszę się o  twierdzenie , że stosowanie foli to  skutek zubożenia  społeczeństwa. Jan.

----------


## surgi22

Zwłaszcza społeczeństwa na Zachodzie Europy z chęci zastapienia  drogich pap wymysliły i zaczeły stosowac tanie membrany. Tez uważam że nie nalezy kierować się wyłącznie reklamami, ale membran ( trochę innych ale też paroprzepuszczych takich jak goretex, ) uzywam od lat i jestem o nich jak najlepszego zdania . Oczywiście jeżeli użyjesz niewłaściwej folii , nie zapewnisz odpowiedniej wentylacji i izolacji to będzie beee. Ale zastosowanie na połac dachową po deskowaniu membrany nie jest złem samym w sobie ( ja np. zamierzam położyć folię sunx icopala na płytę mfp ). PS Gombrowicz nie jest taki zły.

----------


## Jan P.

Owszem , folia przystosowana do deskowania. Jako człowiek - dno. Jan.

----------


## vega1

a jak ma wyglądać przy deskowaniu zejście dachu pod kalenicą?  Tam zostawia się jakąś szczelinę? Zabezpiecza się ją folią? Jak to ma fachowo być zrobione?

----------


## Jan P.

Poszukaj. Wałkowaliśmy to dokładnie. Jan.

----------


## vega1

no w tym wątku tego nie ma. Wałkowałem to na innym forum i nikt nie dał jasnej odpowiedzi. To chyba musi być bardzo skomplikowane  :sad:

----------


## niezapominayka

Zdecydowanie odeskować. Będzie bardziej trwały

----------


## kupiecjudex

Pewnie ze deskoać a na to papa. 
Moj dziadek tak robił, mój ojciec tak robił wiec i ja tak zrobię i powiem synowi żeby też tak zrobił. :wave: 
A tak poważnie to nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać i deskować. mam kilku znajomych którzy położyli membranę a teraz zrywaja dachy zeby deskowaś i to po kilku latach. Ta technologia nie jest dobra albo niedopracowana jeszcze.

----------


## Igoz

Witam!
Po kilkugodzinnej i dogłębnej lekturze tego wątku, chciałbym poruszyć zagadnienia dotąd pominięte w ogólnej dyskusji. Nie zależy mi jednak na odpowiedziach typu: A jest lepsze, ja mam A itd. Liczę na posty merytoryczne, w których zawarte argumenty oparte na wiedzy z zakresu fizyki budowlanej. Inne próby odpowiedzi proszę pominąć, bo rozszerzają one niepotrzebnie ten, i tak, rozbudowany wątek, a niczego nie wnoszą.
Odnoszę się do wypowiedzi:




> 4. OSB 22 mm klasy 3 (1250 x 2500 mm);
> 5. Membrana;
> 6. Kontrłaty;
> 7. Łaty;
> 8. Dachówka.


gdzie tenże użytkownik zastosował na płyte OSB membranę (zwaną też czasem folią wysokoparaprzepuszczalną). Oczywiście pod płytą mamy pustkę (szczelinę) wentylacyjną (a warstwą termoizolacyjną (tutaj wełną mineralną)). Zastanawia mnie taka oto kwestia: czy membrana położona na płycie OSB będzie w stanie prawidłowo odprowadzać parę, która poprzez dyfuzję płyty OSB znjdzie się pomiędzy samą membraną a płytą? Druga kewstia dotyczy także spraw wentylacji. Pod płytą OSB mamy pustkę ok. 3cm, która tworzy wzdłuż krokwi kanały wentylacyjne. Ich wlot pod okapem, wylot przy rozszczelnieniu kalenicy. Czy owy ciąg powietrza na lini (okap-kalenica) nie będzie zaburzony, bądź zmniejszony z powodu nieszczelności łączenia płyty OSB? Przy założeniu papy na deskowanie (czy to będzie deskowanie z desek czy z płyty) tej kwestii nie trzeba w ogóle poruszać. W proponowanym rozwiązaniu cytowanym powyżej takie dwa pytania trzeba zadać i należy na nie odpowiedzieć i o to włąsnie proszę.

Sam spotkałem się z już z takim dachem i opinie tych, którzy mają różne związki zawodowe z budowaniem (szczególnie dachów), są bardzo różnie (podobnie jak na forum występują istotne, lub mniej istotne różnice zdań). Proszę przy odpowiedzi pominąć kwestie kosztów, estetyki i inne, które nie wiążą się ścislę z problemem działania membrany i wentylacji w wymienionym powyżej ułożeniu warst. Wysoce na miejscu widziałbym odpowiedź urzytkownika zk140t, który propaguje taki model dachu.

Pozdr. I

----------


## surgi22

Sprawdź sobie przykładowe rozwiaznia systemowe Icopala dla dachów skośnych.

----------


## firewall

Chcecie trwały, cichy dach, robiony jak dawniej? To polecam :wink:  wyjazd na podhale i zapoznanie się z robieniem żelbetowych skośnych dachów. A na to papa a potem inne cuda(blacha,gont etc).Takie cuda robiono do lat 80-tych ubiegłego wieku.

----------


## budu

hej wszystkim. Czy spotkaliście sie może z systemem izolacji nakrokwiowej BRAAS,  znanym w Niemczech od około 10 lat. Ponoć może zastępować deskowanie z uwagi na dużą twardośc płyt z których się ją robi oraz wełnę ,z uwagi na niskie przewodnictwo ciepła. Czy ktoś z Was może stoswał taką izolację i wie jak sprawdza się w rzeczywistości i jak kształtuje sie ona cenowo?Prawdopodobnie płyta o grubości 14 cm zastępuje ok.30 cm wełny, składa się ona z dwu warstw aluminium i pianki. zastanawia mnie szczególnie to aluminium, .

----------


## firewall

Aluminum ma odbijać promieniowanie cieplne. I działa dopóki jest niezabrudzone i nie styka się z żadnym materiałem. A ponieważ zanieczyszczenia są wszędzie, kurz etc, to ... wiadomo co.

----------


## budu

Dzieki za odpowiedź.Tutaj góra płty pokryta jest obiciem z trójwarstwowej taśmy wstępnego krycia .Nie za bardzo widze jak to wszystko sprawdza się w rzeczywistosci i czy nie ma problem z ich ułozenim . W końcu , na krokwie kładzie się 14 cm lub grubszą płytę i czy sąa fachowcy , którzy potrafąa to zastosować .

----------


## firewall

U nas na krokwie to jakiś czas temu thermodom sprzedawał płyty nakrokwiowe ze styropianu z ukształtowanymi powierzchniami. Można było na to kłaść dachówkę bez robienia łat i kontrłat. Tyle że było to robione pod jakieś konkretne dachówki.

----------


## malux20

we wrześniu chłopaki z łochocina  ustawią mi wiązar
mam kupioną membranę tyvek supro 240 gram
czy na płytę osb mogę tego tyweka położyć?
sam tyvek twierdzi że tak.

----------


## malux20

> we wrześniu chłopaki z łochocina  ustawią mi wiązar
> mam kupioną membranę tyvek supro 240 gram
> czy na płytę osb mogę tego tyweka położyć?
> sam tyvek twierdzi że tak.


no chciałbym zadeskować ten dach ale jak to rozwiązać przy użyciu membrany.

----------


## Igoz

Skoro tak twierdzą. U nas też tak robimy. Na deskowanie z OSB położona membrana Tyvek Supro. Zawsze możesz zadzwonić do eksperta Tyveka, do którego numer znajdziesz na ich stronie. Podobno to jeden z najlepiej poinformowanych ludzi w kwestii membran w Polsce - opinia jednego ze sprzedawców.
Pozdr. I

----------


## malux20

nie deskujemy 
na supro kładziemy tyveka solida

----------


## desmear

no nie wiem. sam położyłem membranę ale teraz mam wątpliwości. chociażby taki szczegół, że tynkarze tynkując maszynowo otynkowali też trochę membranę. w jednym miejscu na tyle dużo, że się oderwała (koniec rolki). niby nic i do szybkiego naprawienia ale przy deskowaniu nie byłoby problemu.

a co do nowoczesnych technologi. moja kurtka z GoreTexem była rewelacyjna. przez 4 lata. potem goretex się rozpadł.

----------


## awys

nie deskuję

20 lat temu remontowałem z rodzicami dom postawiony w 1937r. W czasie wymiany dachu pod dachówkami położyliśmy membranę (wtedy nazywało się to folią wstępnego krycia) niskoparoprzepuszczalną zbrojoną, pod nią - a nad izolacją cieplną - pozostała szczelina wentylacyjna. Poddasze użytkowe, nad nim niski stryszek. Dziś folia wygląda jak nowa, nie skruszała, nie zniknęła, nie przecieka, dach pomimo braku deskowania jest sztywny - nie wygiął się i nie wypaczył (pragnę zauważyć, że dach nie  był deskowany i pokryty papą pierwotnie).

10 lat temu postawiłem swój pierwszy dom - zastosowałem podobną membranę - niskoparoprzepuszczalną ze szczeliną wentylacyjną. W tym roku kładąc kable antenowe robiłem odkrywkę dachówek - to samo - folia cała, nie zniknęła, nie obwiesiła się, nie skruszała, wygląda prawie jak nowa - może trochę zakurzona. Dach sztywny, nie cieknie.

W tym roku zacząłem budowę mojego drugiego domu - pierwszy zrobił się za ciasny  :wink: .  
Ponownie zastosuję membranę - nie deskowanie. Tym razem wysokoparoprzepuszczalną.

Papa na deskowaniu ?  za dużo roboty, za duży koszt, brak argumentów za.  
To, że nasi ojcowie i dziadowie może tak robili, nie znaczy, że musimy iść ślepo w ich ślady. Czy ktoś jeszcze (poza pasjonatami) stawia piece kaflowe? A przecież nasi ojcowie.......

Pozdrawiam wszystkich membranowców. Nie lękajcie się.

----------


## awys

[QUOTE=desmear;4901381]tynkarze tynkując maszynowo otynkowali też trochę membranę. w jednym miejscu na tyle dużo, że się oderwała (koniec rolki). niby nic i do szybkiego naprawienia ale przy deskowaniu nie byłoby problemu.


To nie wina membrany tylko tynkarzy, którzy nie potrafili zabezpieczyć "pola operacyjnego"!

----------


## desmear

[QUOTE=awys;4903655]


> tynkarze tynkując maszynowo otynkowali też trochę membranę. w jednym miejscu na tyle dużo, że się oderwała (koniec rolki). niby nic i do szybkiego naprawienia ale przy deskowaniu nie byłoby problemu.
> 
> 
> To nie wina membrany tylko tynkarzy, którzy nie potrafili zabezpieczyć "pola operacyjnego"!



masz rację. jednak na budowie zdarzają się również takie rzeczy. deskowanie jest jednak odporniejsze

----------


## linciano

> nie deskuję
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich membranowców. Nie lękajcie się.


Mam wybrany ale jeszcze nie kupiony projekt. Czytając forum zdążyłem zmienić taras z betonu na drewniany, ogrzewanie z gazu na ekogroszek, strop teriva na filigran, i o mało co chałupę zabiłbym jeszcze dechami. Jak tak dalej pójdzie to nic nie zostanie z mojego projektu  :ohmy: 
Tymczasem pozostanę przy membranie. Mam ją u siebie od paru lat i na razie nie ma z nią problemu.
Dzięki awys za opamiętanie :yes:

----------


## Kolombek

Zrobiłem deskowanie, na deskach membrana Dorken Delta Maxx. Chce położyć wełnę Rockwool-a i dokladnie wszystko zafoliować (paroizolacja) od dołu. Zakładam, że wentylacja mechaniczna wyciągnie nadmiar wilogoci z poddasza. Robić ten kanał wentylacyjny między deskami a wełną czy nie? Skoro będę się starał nie dopuszczać wilgoci do wełny....... to może nie jest konieczna ta szczelina wentylacyjna. Co o tym Państwo myslicie?

----------


## Amelia 2

> Mam wybrany ale jeszcze nie kupiony projekt. Czytając forum zdążyłem zmienić taras z betonu na drewniany, ogrzewanie z gazu na ekogroszek


 :ohmy:  :Confused:  taras ok, w życiu betonowego, tylko drewno lub kostka! ale gaz chcesz zamienić na węgiel??? Piec jest drogi, groszek też z roku na rok coraz droższy, brud, popiół, magazyn na opał który musi być suchy, ciągłe regulacje pieca..... gdybym miała cień szansy na gaz, nie zastanawiałabym się ani sekundy! 
pomyśl o zbrojonej płycie fundamentowej zamiast tradycyjnego fundamentu i chudziaka http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...jąca-podłoga
też mam mambranę zamiast deskowania i mimo pokrycia z blachy przy dobrym ociepleniu wcale nie słychać uderzeń deszczu ale widzę że przy dużym dachu więźba "pracuje" - na szczęście poddasze wykończyłam szalówką, bo przy płytach gk na pewno pojawiły by się pęknięcia. Być może deskowanie usztywniło by jeszcze w jakimś stopniu konstrukcję ale drewno jest drewnem, zawsze reaguje na zmiany temperatury i wilgotności.

----------


## Kolombek

> taras ok, w życiu betonowego, tylko drewno lub kostka!


 Chyba to jest offtopic ale dlaczego taras nie betonowy ?

----------


## atyp1

Niezły świr się znalazł.

----------


## BigSack

Zdecydowanie deskować. Folia dachowa jest na pewno tańsza, ale nie do końca zabezpiecza przed przeciekami. Pamiętaj, że istotnym jest tutaj kąt nachylenia połaci dachowej(Im większy tym lepiej). Ale często w okresie zimowym zdarza się, że przy sypkim(typu mąka) śniegu, zamki dachówek nie zatrzymują go i gromadzi się pod dachówkami. Wytapia się przy ociepleniu i wtedy mamy na folii duże problemy z przeciekaniem. Rozważ jednocześnie montaż pianki poliuretanowej PIR bezpośrednio na krokwiach. Jednocześnie załatwiasz deskowanie, papowanie i ocieplenie.

----------

